# Naruto: Great Power RolePlay



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 22, 2008)

Naruto: Great Power Roleplay 

The deal is you can use characters from the show and
manga's and you can uses your own characters you made up.
If you use a character from the manga\show or your own character you can make then any age or keep then the same.


Story plot

The plot is about a young girl name Yukesema Ali she holds a great power that is not to be awaken but her master wakes the power up. But that is getting a head in the story line well Ali has a past that no one can understand she was suen from her family for having cursed blood half, her father never once been a father type of person, and she had five masters in her live. One of her masters is Orochimaru. The Akatsuki are after the tail demons but there is not only nine there is now nine-teen the nine-teen tailed demon is known as Alinegarensol the nine-teen tailed flamen wolf. The host of him is Yukesema Ali.

Character File

Name:

Age:

Birthday:

Village:

Clan:

Family:

Jutsu Style:

Blood Type:

Blood Line:

Eye Color:

Height:

Weight:

Background:


Ex. Character File.

Name:Yukesema Ali

Age:16

Birthday: June 13.

Village: She was born in the Yukesema, then she moved to the mist, then the Kori-saki, now she lives in the Leaf in the Uchiha house with Sasuke.

Clan: Yukesema

Family: All of her family but her father was killed by her. Her father she thought she show get killed by her master Orochimaru but no one knows for sure. She has a godfather no one knows where he is at.

Jutsu Style: She is well trained in the forbidden ones but not in the lower class ones.

Blood Type: AB

Blood Line: She does not know. She thinks she is an Yukesema but she is a mix blood line of Uchiha and Unaten. Her father is an Uchiha and her mother was an Unaten.

Eye Color: Green with Red in the mid her eyes.

Height: 5'6"

Weight: 86

Background: She killed her family for suening her. She saw her father be killed by her master Orochimaru. She lived in Yukesema village, then The mist, then the Kori-saki, lastly the Leaf where she has to live with Sasuke. When Ali was only six years old Itachi Uchiha asked her to marry him when he was seven.


Rules.
Rule #1 No Godmodding
Rule #2 Fight Fear
Rule #3 Be Nice
Rule #4 No Arguing With the GM
Rule #5 Follow the NF Rules


----------



## SingingSpiritWolf (Dec 27, 2008)

Name: Hatake Sola

Age: 23

Birthday: January 1st

Village: Konoha

Clan: Hatake

Family: Kakashi,Itachi

Jutsu Style: Lightning Element Wind Element

Blood Type: B

Blood Line: Hatake,Uchiha

Eye Color: Blue

Height: 5'7'

Weight: 87

Background: She was very close to her mother but then she was killed and she ran away. She found Kakashi and now they have a very close bond. She is Itachi's cousin.


----------



## Superior (Dec 28, 2008)

Name: Rock Lee

Age:16

Birthday: November 27 


Village: Konoha

Clan:None

Family:N/A

Jutsu Style: None only use taijutsu

Blood Type:A

Blood Line:Nine

Eye Color:Black

Height:172cm 

Weight:54.7kg 

Backgroundan't use Ninjutsu or Genjutsu so he concentrates all his energy on taijutsu becoming a master over time


----------



## whitealexander (Jan 11, 2009)

Name: greed 

Age: 24

Birthday: unknown

Village: none

Clan: some stories says that he was belong a highly influence extinct ninja clan.

Family: unknown

Jutsu Style: ninjutsu = kage shurikens and binding techniques
                 genjutsu = mirage (like kage bunshin but more powerful)
                 taijutsu = wind step technique (fast moving combat circling technique) 

Element: wind and water

Blood Type: O

Blood Line: a unknown bloodline that uses the eyes/ turns the pupil white while the eyeballs black. it can sense muscle tension/ heart rate and skeletal movement. like a byakugan but the difference is that its used for close to mid range combat and other eye techniques used by enemies are void... 

Eye Color: black

Height: 5' 9"

Weight: 165 lbs

Background: he was a former and the youngest student of the 3rd hokage..
                 he was discovered outside the konoha village by the 3rd...
                 he has an exceptional talent on tactics and ambush...
                 he later fled away from konoha because of an unknown reason..
                 later he was found by naruto while doing the toad training..


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 18, 2009)

Name: "Kid" (Name unknown) Hyuga

Age: 17

Birthday: Feb. 23

Village: Konoha

Clan: Hyuga

Family: Main family branch.

Squad: Ryan, Female ninja killed in mission.

Jutsu Style: Gentle Fist, 64 palms, 128 palms, 8 trigams palm rotation, Fire Elemental Jutsu

Blood Type: O

Blood Line: Hyuga main branch.

Eye Color: White

Height: 6"

Weight: 185

Background: Born into and trained by main branch Hyuga, "Kid" is very tough. He has learned the fire jutsus known to the Uchiha clan, by watching them practice. He can also link his element into his Gentle Fist, burning the chakra points, cause mass pain and longer heal times in ememies, but consumes massive amounts of chakra.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 19, 2009)

Can we just start with four people?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jan 24, 2009)

Sure we can start the rp but there is five. Me and the Other four people that here. If anyother people want to join do your info of your caracter then you can join. Hope you do join the roleplay. Your friend Ali here.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 25, 2009)

OOC: I hope were doing this in a 3rd person. If not I could always switch.

Kid was sitting under a tree thinking slowly drifting off... 
_"Do it!" 
Kid turns around to look at his father. 
"But father," he screams back "he's my brother."
"I said do it!"
"I'm sorry brothe..."_
Kid rolls out of the way of an incoming rock. 
"I swear, I get you one day!" Shouted a little kid that always was annoying Kid. 
"Mhm, we'll see about that." Kid replied in a low voice.
Kid gets up and starts heading towards the gates on the Leaf Village to go to his quiet secret spot outside of the Leaf Village. 
_I won't be annoyed out there._


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jan 26, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Looks at the leaf head band she is holding- "Why do I have to hide here in this village and live in the same house as Sasuke." -She sighs and looks down- "Man I'm bored."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 26, 2009)

"Mhm, alown at last," Kid says as he stares into a pond from the edge. "it's about time."

Kid hears a rustling in the bushes behide him he activates his byakugan instead of turning around to be sneaky.

_"Damn right in the blind spot, I'm going to have to turn around."_

Kid deactivates his byakugan, turns around and gets into the Hyuga's fighting stance. A deer runs into the bush. Kid sighs and turns back around and stares at his reflection.

_"Unbelieveable... How a deer could get me that spooked. I just need to sit here for awhile."_

Kid crosses his legs and meditates.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Jan 27, 2009)

Name: Ryan

Age:  19

Birthday:  May 10

Village:  Konoha

Clan:  None

Family:  Deceased

Squad: Kid, Female ninja (Syah) killed on mission, Master

Jutsu Style:  Fire, Ninjutsu, Genjutsu, Summoning Jutsu

Blood Type:  A+

Blood Line:  Unknown

Eye Color:  Green

Height:  5'9"

Weight:  180

Background:  When his family died, a family friend, who was a Jonin of Konoha, took him to Konoha and raised him as his own.  When he was old enough, he joined the ninja academy.  And even while attending the academy, he was being trained by the old ninja, which gave him a slight edge over his classmates.  After graduating, he was placed on a squad with Kid and Syah, who was killed on a mission.  He is extremely loyal to his friends and his village and will do anything to protect both.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Jan 28, 2009)

Ryan gripped his sword firmly as he watched his prey.  A spy from another village had been sighted in and around the leaf village. find out who this spy is working for and eliminate him that was his mission. Ryan had been tracking him most of the day. The spy was obviously pretty well trained in evasion, but now he was cornered.  _Nowhere left to run_, Ryan thought to himself as he smiled. Then he saw his chance and leapt from his hiding spot.  The spy thought he heard something in the trees above him. He looked up to see a shadow against the blue sky with a silver gleam over its head.  He felt great pain and then darkness swallowed him. As Ryan wiped the blood from his sword, he examined the now dead ninja and found no markings, insignias, or even a headband. _So he's rogue; they must have a camp somewhere nearby_ Ryan thought to himself. He considered finding and paying them a visit, but,  unfortunately, that was not his mission so he decided to head back to the village and report to the hokage.  After the report, he exited the hokage's office and went down the hallway toward the exit.  Once outside, he thought to himself, _I wonder where Kid is.  I think I'll go find him._  Then he headed towards their usual spot.  Ryan arrived at the pond and found Kid meditating in his usual spot.  "Hey, what's up?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 28, 2009)

_"I though he was on an assassination mission."_ 

Kid gets up to greet his squad member, his friend.

"I assume things went without a hitch, judging by you lack of any damage?" Kid says. Ryan just smirks and nods.

"Well I'm done here, lets head on back to the village, see if theres a mission we can do as a squad." suggests Kid. Ryan nods with agreement. The two ninja start walking back to the village. On arrival there is a message for Kid and Ryan to report to the Hokage, they report to the Hokage ASAP.

"From what Ryan told me there is a enemy camp somewere outside of the Leaf Village, I want you two to go and eleminate it," Hokage says. "anything that seems hostile take it out."

Kid and Ryan reply, "Yes Hokage!", and make there way towards the camp.

After two hours of searching they finally found that camp. They stop just outside of the camp on a tree branch.

"I want to show you something," Kid whispers "I've been training with Guy-sensei to increase my speed, watch this new move, use that sword of yours to kill anything thats left moving."

Kid jumps off of the branch lading in the center of the camp.

"Hey dumb-asses over here!" He screams. All ninja start closing in on Kid.

"Eight Trigrams: Giant Rotation!" He says. Kid starts to rotate, very quickly, then a 10f chakra circle is surronding him. 

A yell from the circle is heard, "Fifteen feet!"

The chakra circle expands, "Twenty feet!"

The circle gets bigger, "Twenty-five feet!"

Kid takes out most enemys and the entire camp, Ryan finishes off the wounded. Kid is crouched on one knee panting heavly.

_"Wow thats a big as I've ever had it, I'm almost out of chakra."_

"Not to bad," Kid stops for a breath "eh?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jan 28, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Sits in a tree she when out side of the Village. Knowing she well be kidnapped by her Master or taken away. She does not care.- "I hate this for ones can I have a good day." -She sees Kid and Ryan. She stays in the tree.- "I hope they not from my master's village" -A Raven comes to her and lands on by her.- "Rev what is it a latter from him" -Takes the letter off the revan's foot- "I well read it later ok Rev you can go back or stay with me"
-She sighs. She watchs Kid and Ryan.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 29, 2009)

"Hey," Kid asks, still panting. "did you see the leader?"

Ryan shakes his head.

"I think i see something in the distance," Kid says, he activates his byakugan. "yep, thats him alright, forehead protector with no markings."

Kid and Ryan take up chace on the bandits leader.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jan 29, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Sits in the tree still pets Revan's head. She jumps down Then lands on her feet.- "What you two going" -Left her head band by the Revan.- "You to look like you low on chakra." -The Revan looks at His keeper then the headband by him.-


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 29, 2009)

nameorona 
age16
clan kuramagi
bloodtype ?
bloodline ?
jutsu jutsus based around her flute,genjutsu,manipulation of elements
backgroud shes a jinchuriki who escaped from the akatski recently.the couldnt remove the demon because the seal was too strong.she is the host of gobi the 5 tailed dog


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 29, 2009)

"I maybe be low in chakra," Kid replies. "but I still have enough to fight you, if thats what you want."

Kid gets into the Gentle Fist fighting style, byakugan still active, and Ryan draws his sword.

"Even if you CAN defeat me, you'd still have my friend to go through."


----------



## DraconianRiver (Jan 29, 2009)

_She's not wearing a headband_ thought Ryan.  Ryan takes an offensive stance with his sword.   "No headband.  Are you rogue?  Identify yourself or we'll kill you where you stand!"


----------



## UltimaBuster (Jan 30, 2009)

Name: Shibaka Kusomaru

Age: 12

Birthday: February 29

Village: Konoha

Clan: Shibaka clan, consists of idiots

Family: Father Shibaka Ochin, Mother Shibaka Oppai, Elder brother Shibaka Okashi, Grandpa Shibaka Hige, all other Shibakas

Jutsu Style: Basic ninjutsu, basic taijutsu, some genjutsu

Blood Type: ?

Blood Line: Shibaka kekkei genkai, not awakened yet

Eye Color: Green

Height: 160cm

Weight: not measured

Background: The Shibaka clan consists of Konoha's most idiotic people. There has been some smart ones in the clan, but lately the amount of them has dropped. The Shibaka clan has some potential genjutsu regardless of their stupidity, and most of the members of the clan have had either the Earth or Lightning affinity (or both). They also have a kekkei genkai, but the last one to awaken it lived hundreds of years ago, so people of Konoha don't usually count it as a kekkei genkai. There has been rumors that it's necessary to have decent intelligence to awaken the kekkei genkai.
 Kusomaru was born 14 years ago, legs first. That was his first idiotic act in his life. He didn't even know how to drink his mother's milk (he was helped though). When the Kyuubi attacked Konoha, the Shibaka clan used some weird genjutsu to scare it away, only to notice the angry Yondaime who wanted to pwn the Kyuubi himself. Yondaime then owned the Shibakas and sealed the Kyuubi away. But when he sealed the Kyuubi's Yin chakra with the Shiki Fuujin, he didn't actually seal it. His greatest enemy, Shibaka Fukokuhei, who was known as one of the greatest genjutsu users of the Shibaka clan, used some weird genjutsu on Yondaime and made him *think he sealed the Yin chakra while he really didn't. Yondy still died from sealing the Yang chakra, and then Fukokuhei took the Yin chakra with him, and sealed it in the Shibaka clan temple's Buddha statue. Soon after he died from the poisoning caused by the Yin chakra while Fukokuhei was holding it. Kusomaru's grandfather Shibaka Hige was the only one who knew about this, and he left the Yin chakra in the statue. However, he would come from time to time and absorb a little of the chakra, and increase his powers that way.
 Nowadays, his grandfather is very old, and can die anytime. Even the Yin chakra cannot keep him alive for very long anymore. Kusomaru is still in the academy, but all he does is to get zeros in the exams...*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jan 30, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Looks at The Revan. The revan flys to her and gives her headband.- "I do not wish to fight you two. I thought you two where from my Master's village. But I see you two are not." -She holds her headband- "So what village you two are from."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 30, 2009)

"Well I see your from the Leaf Village," replies Kid pointing at his own forhead protector, dropping his guard, byakugan still active. "how come I've never seen you before?"

Ryan walks up to Kids side, keeping his guard.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Jan 30, 2009)

Ryan sheathed his sword but remained cautious.  Then he said, ''You talk about your master like you're trying to avoid him.  Who is he?''


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jan 30, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I'm from the Leaf Village too. I am hiding from my Master. He wants my power." -She puts on her headband- "I not really from the Leaf Village I was not born in the Yukesema Village. And my Master I feel like not telling his name. I hate being under Him." -She pets her Revan- "This is Revan my pet."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 31, 2009)

_"Damn this  is annoying!"_ Kid thinks to himself.

"Well we'd love to stay and chat..." Kid gets interupted by Ryan.

"But we have a mission to finish and you might have caused us to fail!" Ryan states.

Ryan takes off after the rouge ninja leader. 

"You stay right here." Kid comands, as he takes off after Ryan.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jan 31, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Stay here i might get trapped or seen." -She walks off with Revan flying behind her. She walks to an old Village that is in ruins.- "Revan I need to see my family. Then we go back to the Leaf Village." -Revan turns his head to the side.- "Revan I know they are dead." -The Village she is in was the Hidden Yukesema Village. The Village is near the Village of Sound. Revan Looks at Ali with fear.- "If He sends his team to get me I well fight." -She is at the graves of her Family.- "I'm sorry for giving you all death. I wish you all forgive me someday." -She puts flowers on everygrave.-


----------



## DraconianRiver (Feb 1, 2009)

After Kid caught up, he took point in the chase.  His byakugan would allow him to easily tail their target.  He had an enormous head start, but Ryan and Kid were much faster than the leader and quickly began to close the gap.  As they reached another clearing, shurikens started flying in from every direction.  Ryan stopped, unsheathed his sword, and knocked one group down, then ducked to evade another.  Kid pulled a kuni, swatted a few out of the way, then dodged the rest.  The onslaught continued for five more seconds, then suddenly stopped.  The two ninja regrouped and put their backs to one another just as ten figures darted from the edge of the clearing and surrounded them.  "Shadow clones?  Kid, is he with them?" said Ryan.  "No.  He ran on ahead," answered Kid.  "He thinks he can slow us down with shadow clones?  He's dumber than I thought," said Ryan.  They quickly dispatched the clones and continued their pursuit. They ran for three more minutes until Ryan finally asked “How far behind are we?” “Not very.  A little further and we got” –  Kid suddenly held out his arm signaling Ryan to stop. “What is it?” asked Ryan.   Kid pointed at a nearby tree.  An explosive tag was stuck on it.  “I count over twenty.  Guess we will have to go around,” said Kid, as he looked at Ryan.  Ryan grinned, then said, “ I have a better idea.”  Then he pulled a kuni with an explosive attached and said, “I bet they’re rigged to go off in unison, right?”  With his byakugan, Kid saw a faint line connecting the tags together. “Right,” he said.   Ryan threw the kuni next to one of the tags, then said, “Let’s get back.  Way back.”  .They retreated back to a safe distance.  Ryan then detonated the kuni. The tags all went off at once, taking out two hundred yards of forest.   

	After the blast, Kid and Ryan returned to the blast zone.   “Alright, now hide,” said Ryan.  “Hide?  What do you mean hide?” asked Kid.  “Trust me,” said Ryan.   They remained hidden for five minutes.   Kid was starting to lose his patience.   Then suddenly the leader reappeared.  He ran to the center of the blast zone, then stopped.  As he looked around the blast zone, he began to laugh, and as he laughed, he yelled,  “Is this the best the leaf village has to offer? How pathetic!”  As he started to walk away,  someone grabbed him from behind.   The leader struggled to free himself but his subduer was too strong. “Now look who is pathetic.  You can’t even break free of my shadow clone!” laughed Ryan, as he stepped in front of the leader.  “Hey, Kid, is this the real one?” asked Ryan.  “Yeah, it’s him,” said Kid, as he stepped out from his hiding spot.  “Release me, damn you!” roared the leader.  ”Nah.  I have a better idea,” said Ryan. Ryan’s hands were a blur as he preformed the hand sines for his jutsu.  When he finished, he poured his chakra into the tips of his fingers.   As he did, a dim blue light engulfed his hand. Ryan ran at the leader as fast as he could.  Five feet away from him, he jumped into the air and roared, “Tiger claw jutsu!”   As he landed in front of the leader, Ryan slashed him from collarbone to hip.  As he did, chakra waves from each of his fingertips ripped completely through his torso and continued out his back hitting the shadow clone causing it to vanish in a puff of smoke. The leader fell to his knees, looked up at the sky for one second, then fell dead at Ryan’s feet. Ryan then turned around and looked at Kid and said, “Now, that’s how you deal with rogue ninja.”


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 1, 2009)

"Haha," Kid laughed. "that was extremely intence, but it was only one guy after all, hahaha."

Ryan looks at Kid and says, "Yes but my move is cooler then yours!"

"That move uses quite a bit of you chakra doesn't it Ryan?" Kid notices as he deactivates his byakugan.

"Yeah, but the killing power is definatly worth it." Ryan replies.

Kid shrugs. "We better go and report the success of the mission to the Hokage. She will be quite impressed."

Ryan nods and they booth head off to the leaf village.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Feels someone is spying on her. She gets up and looks around. She thinks "Master I can tell you are spying on me with your Sound Ninjas but lol they will die." She sees a sound ninja and runs to it. She took off her coat and pull out her wind sword. She danced with it in a fact speed and Killed the ninja.- "Revan come here" -Revan does and lands on Ali's arm. Ali give the Revan the sound Ninja's headband.- "Take it to Him." -Revan leaves after Ali told him to go to the Leaf after droping off the headband. Ali put on her coat then goes to the leaf. She puts up her hood hoping no one see her.-


----------



## DraconianRiver (Feb 3, 2009)

“You need to learn a little restraint, Ryan.   Almost every time I send you on a mission, something gets blown up,”.said the hokage, as she eyed Ryan with a serious look . Then her expression softened a bit, and she said, “But at least this time it was in the middle of a forest where there is no chance of collateral damage.  And you did get the leader in the end.  Is there anything else?”  “There is one thing,” said Kid.  “We came across a young girl just before we ran after the leader.”  “A young girl?  Was she with the rogue ninjas?” asked the hokage.  Ryan replied, “No, ma’am.  She had a leaf village headband.  She said her name was Yukesema Ali.”  The hokage seemed deep in thought.  Then she asked, “What did she want?”  Ryan replied, “She thought we were from her master’s village.  She said something about how her master was after her power, or something like that, so she’s been hiding from him.  I tried to find out the master’s name, but she wouldn’t say.”  After thinking quietly for a while, the hokage asked, “Is that all?”  “Yes, ma’am,” answered Ryan.  “Alright.  Then you two can take the rest of the day off.  You’ve earned it,” said the hokage.  “Yes, ma’am.  Thank you,” replied Kid and Ryan at the same time.   Kid and Ryan headed for the exit.  Neither spoke until they were outside.  Ryan said, “You know, it still bugs me about that girl.  What do you think she meant by ‘he’s after my power’?  Do you think she meant a blood line trait?”  Kid answers, “I have no clue.  All I know is I’m hungry.  Let’s go get something to eat.”  Ryan laughs and then says, “Yeah, so am I.  It’s probably nothing anyway.  Let’s get something to eat.”  The two ninja head toward the nearest restaurant.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 3, 2009)

"This place is amazing." Ryan says as he finishes his meal and lays down his chop sticks.

"Wasn't too bad," Kid replies "I think I'm going to get home, need some sleep."

"All right, see yeah around." Ryan responds

Kid and Ryan head in differant directions. Kid walks into his room, and sits on the end of his bed.

"You still regret it, don't you brother." A shadowy figure is standing in Kids room.

"Brother I didn't know..." Kid gets interupted.

The Shadowy figure steps into the moonlight shining through the window. The man looks about 23 and is using crutches.

"You still regret cripling me brother?" Kids brother asks.

"Of coarse, I constantly think of it, you shouldn't have let me win!" Kid shouts.

"I'm just glad you didn't kill me," Kids brother smiles. "that glancing blow to my spine may have rendered my legs almost useless, but at least I know you cared enough not to kill your older brother."

Kid still sitting on his bed, motionless, speachless. Kids older brother, walks over to him with the use of his crutches and sits beside Kid.

"Brother whats in the past is in the pass, let it go." And with that Kids older brother gets up and leaves.

Kid lies back and thinks about that incedent 7 years ago and slowly drifts asleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali:-Deep in thought she does not know where she is walking. She runs into Ryan and falls down. Her hood when back.- "I'm sorry i need stop thinking why I walk."


----------



## DraconianRiver (Feb 5, 2009)

“Are you ok” asks Ryan, as he helps the girl to her feet.  “Wait, you’re that girl from earlier.  Look, sorry about that back there, you know, with the sword and the death threats.  You did catch me on a mission, after all.”


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 6, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "It is ok" -She smiles.- "I well tell you who is my Master. If i tell you well your suen me like my family did to me when i was little for having cursed blood." -She looks down.-


----------



## DraconianRiver (Feb 7, 2009)

"I judge people by their actions not their blood," said Ryan.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 7, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Ok" -She looks down.- "My master well is an enemy to this village." -She sees Revan back with a letter from her master.- "Revan what is it." -She reads the letter and looks down.- "Revan I well give you my letter later." -Looks at Ryan.- "My master is Orochimaru. My father told me to train under him when I was little. But i ran away from him when after I killed my family all but my father."


----------



## DraconianRiver (Feb 8, 2009)

Ryan looked Ali in the eyes for a full ten seconds before he said, “Ok,  let’s say you’re telling the truth .  I already know more than I would like about Orochimaru, so tell me this.  Why the hell would you kill off your whole family, and why didn’t you kill your father?”


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 8, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "My father was not at the village at the time. And it when crazy and made me kill my clan." -A dark shadow appaers behind Ali.- "That shadow is my demon side. He made me killed my family." -She starts to cry.- "I wish I could die not my family."


----------



## DraconianRiver (Feb 9, 2009)

Ryan thought, _So, she?s a demon host.  That explains what Orochimaru has been up to.   If he gets hold of that power . . .  _Then Ryan notices Ali was crying.  Ryan takes a deep breath, exhales heavily, and then says, ?I?ve been a ninja for most of my life, and I?ve seen a lot of crazy things, seen a lot of death,  seen a few friends die, and, still, I can?t possibly imagine what it?s like to have a demon living inside you and have it take control of you and destroy everything that you knew. But I do know this.   No matter what you do you can not change the past.  Wishing for yourself to die won?t bring them back.?    Ryan notices the Raven and smiles.  ?Besides if you were to die, I think your Raven might get a little lonely.?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 10, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Whipes her tears.- "But Orochimaru was never bad when I was under Him. But the day I killed my family everything changed. I was the one that changed everything." -Revan flys off.- "What is revan going he never goes off like this."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 11, 2009)

Kid is awoken by a loud squaking noise. Kid jumps up in bed, and looks at the window.

"What the hell!" Kid screams. "Dumb-assed bird leave me... wait, you look fimilar."

Kid and the raven stare at eachother for quite sometime.

"Your that girls bird," Kid remembers. "but what the hell do you want from me."

The bird gives of a squak and flies away. _I'm gonna follow that bird._

The raven lands back on Yukesema shoulder, and she's asking it where he went, at this moment Kid jumps down off a building.

"Ryan don't you realize what time it is," Kid questions Ryan "and you, keep your bird outta my room."

Kid streches and yawns.

"Well, I'm up know," Kid says as he finishes streching "now somebodies gotta fill me in on what you two are doing here in the early morning alown, because now I'm curious."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 11, 2009)

The Raven: -Flys off again but out side of the village. He lands on a tree. He sees some thing far away but know what it is. He hurrys back to Ali. He has fear in his eyes.- "It is him. Master he is near does it hurt you." -Raven can talk but was to scared to talk.-

Yukesema Ali: -Falls to her knees and holds her neck.- "It is hurting Raven." -She looks at Ryan and Kid.- "My master is near but why did he find me this soon." -She gets up.- "What do I do run like I do when he finds me but." -She is scared. Wants to stay in the Leaf Village.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 12, 2009)

Name: Suruno

Age:16

Birthday:April3

Village:Leaf village

Clanzumaki

Family:Naruto,long lost cousin.

Jutsu Style:wind

Blood Type:AB

Blood Line:10 tailed Falcon

Eye Color:red

Height: 4' 9"

Weight: 150

Background:He had stayed in hiding at the wave country for years then came to his home village the leaf village after the great naruto bridge was made then found naruto after naruto first used 4 of the 9 tails of the nine tailed fox


----------



## Narurider (Feb 12, 2009)

Suruno woke up with a start."Jesus that was a freaky dream," Suruno says while he looks around his small bedroom.

Suruno gets out of bed and walks to the window.He sees a girl with Ryan and Kid.

"What the hell is happening!" Suruno shouts.His bedroom door opens up.

"What's wrong!?" Naruto shouts as he rushs into the room.Suruno continues looking out the window.

"TALK TO ME!" Naruto shouts angrily.Suruno turns around and gives Naruto the finger before jumping out his window.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 12, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Gets up. The pain is still there but it is not as bad. She disappaers. The Raven stays there.- 

The Raven: "What can me and Ali do she is scared all she does is run from him and never be happy in a village." -He looks sad.- "I was geting to like this village too."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 12, 2009)

"This is none of your concern, Uzumaki, stay out of it." Kid says.

"You can't just run Ali!" Ryan shouts.

"No kidding, we'll help you fight... but who are we fighting." Kid looks confused.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 12, 2009)

Raven: "But she is scared to fight Orochimaru. She knows what could happen to her if she does fight him." -Ali comes back.-

Yukesema Ali: "That is not their matter to deal with Revan. And besides Alinegarensol is to help me. But the seal on him is weaking fast." -She looks down.- "And my jutsu's are all foribdden ones that can hurt everyone." -She is crying.- "Like home Revan and member how I changed into that monster." -Raven sits on Ali's shouder and looks at her.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 12, 2009)

All kid heard was Orochimaru, he didn't listen to the rest.

"Orochimaru!!!!" Kid yells.

Kid makes fists. "You've trained under Orochimaru! I should kill you right here, whats stopping you from kill this intire village! Nothing! For all we know, your just another one of his pawns!"

Ryan looks a Kid and thinks _"I've never seen him so worked up like this before."_

"Well what do you have to say for yourself traitor!" Kid questions as he's staring at Alis forehead protector.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 12, 2009)

Yukesema Ali:-Eyes go blood red.- "I hate my master. I well never be under him again." -Ali is bloodles. Raven is scared of Ali's power she holds.- "If I was to be near him I well let my soul be aten by this form befor I help him."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 12, 2009)

Ryan and Kid look shocked.

"Wow calm down, listen, we'll fight Orochimaro if he tries anything stupid." Kid calmly says, he continues. "You wouldn't even have to rase a finger, me and Ryan are defantly strong enough to take on pond scum like Orochimaru."

Ryan nods and grunts in agreement.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 12, 2009)

Yukesema Ali:-Gets ahold for her self.- "Sorry my mom had the same power i have." -Ali's soul goes down by 2%.- "The power eats away at my soul." -Raven looks down he feels sorry for Ali.- "But I have another curse on me and it is well at the max level because of my other power." -She looks at raven. Reaven flyes off to see is Orochimaru is still near. Raven comes back.-

Raven: "Ali he is still out there are you going to fight him or run." -Ali looks mad.-

Yukesema Ali: "I'm done running. If you two wish to help fight him. I be glad for the help. But if i do some of my jutsu's run behided me or raven can you put up you shild on them." -Reaven nods yes. Raven is not a normal raven.-


----------



## DraconianRiver (Feb 12, 2009)

Ryan turns to Kid, “I think we should fight him, but let’s not get too far ahead of ourselves. Orochimaru is a master of genjutsu and ambush, and there is no guarantee he came here by himself. . If we just rush in blindly, one or all of us is liable to be seriously injured or killed. If we’re going to fight him, we have to do it on our terms, not his.”

Ryan turns to Ali and asks, “Does Raven know if he’s come here by himself? Before we do this, we need to know. Can Raven find out for sure?”

"It's safer to assume that he is not alone, and if that is the case, then maybe Uzumaki over there might be useful. Think we should bring him along?" Ryan asks Kid.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 13, 2009)

"Helloooo who exactly is this girl?" Suruno asks."And whats this about orochimaru no offense but he could kill everyone here."

"Man wheres naruto when ya need him?" Suruno asks himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 13, 2009)

Raven: "He has his team with him but we have a great power." -Looks at Ali- "If she will call them"

Yukesema Ali: "Raven you know I have not mastered every one of them." -Takes out an orb with odd markings on it.- "And they might not listen to me." -Looks down.- "Why do i have to have this gift of the great ones. Revan you better go back to Sasuke's house he might be getting home soon." -Raven wants to fight he hates Sasuke.- 
[Sasuke did not join Orochimaru. He staies to help Ali.]

Raven: "No I'm helping in this fight." -Ali sighs-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 13, 2009)

"Look Uzumaki this is our... friend, she needs mine and Ryans help, not yours and defantly not your ignorant, hot-headed cousin." Kid states.

"Ali were here to help, we want to fight Orochimaru and his team of pethetic sound ninja." Kid reashures.

Ryan gives one nod in agreement.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 13, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Alright you can help." -She looks down.- "If you get hurt tell me and I can heal you." -She throws the orb raved gets it and he does some thing odd and he turns into a snowman. Ali looks at raven.- "You know i well wait to turn but you can stay like that."

Raven: -Looks at Ryan and Kid.- "The orb Ali had was her mother's she is not a human but her mother died when Ali was born." -Looks at Ali.- "Ok lets go i want to freeze your master."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 14, 2009)

"Well I guess I'm not needed here I'll leave," says Suruno as he walks away then, "Oh yeah Kid take this with just incase.

Suruno grabs his demon king shuriken out of its sheat and throws it on the ground beside Kid.

While walking away Suruno thinks to himself Me and Naruto could beat Orochimaru but not them they are so screwed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Um you can help if you want but it is up to them. They are the ones that are wanting to fight Orochimaru." -She looks at Suruno.- "I want to stay away from my master but I well help fight him."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 14, 2009)

"Oh by the way Kid,Ryan and well I don't know your name I know more about Orochimaru than anyone after all I.....," Suruno says and holds back a tear.

"You know what I don't care what you want my to do and what you don't want me I'm going to help yous fight Orochimaru understand Kid!" Suruno shouts confidently


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I know Orochimaru he was like a father to me because my real father worked more then staied home and watch me." -She looks down.- "Kid or Ryan if Orochimaru gets near me please help me. I might freezes up."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 14, 2009)

"Can't wait to fight Orochimaru but Kid will spoil it by shouting at me to go and me own business," Suruno says waiting for Orochimaru to attack.

Suruno starts fidgeting with his feet because he is nervous but hopes noone notices especially the girl.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Looks at Suruno.- "Um you ok. Oh and um my name is Yukesema Ali." -She looks around.- "Wait where is raven at." -Revan left to fight Orochimaru why everyone was talking.- "Lets go. If Revan gets hurt I well be sad He was gift from my Father."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 14, 2009)

"Huh oh I'm fine why do you ask?" Suruno asks,"and revan was a present from you father the only present I got was this stupid demon inside."

Suruno starts walking while staring at Ali thinking how lonely she must be when he walks straight into a tree.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I Do have a demon in me but Raven was my favor gift. And Raven is a Snowman form right now." -Looks around.- "He might want to fight Orochimaru alone."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 14, 2009)

"Fight him alone?" Suruno asks,"Is your bird suicdal thats crazy I did that once and only lucky escaped but not unscaped and know he's stronger,"

Suruno shrugs and hopes the little bird makes it.Suruno  gets back on to his feet then starts walking again.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 14, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali runs off sees Revan in a chage.-

Raven: "Ali run it is a trap He is near here." -Ali stops looks around.- 

Yukesema Ali: -She looks around.- "Suruno come here I need your help. But be cearfull there is traps near here." -Ali looks at the traps on the ground that are hidden but she can tell where every trap is at.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 14, 2009)

"Ok I'm coming," Suruno replies,"Man there's alot of traps here I can tell because its obvious especially the wire traps.

Suruno careful walks towards Ali and every so often he nearly activates a trap but has the brains to stop when he's about.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I know this path He is trying to see if I still am under him." -She closes her eyes and turns backwards and walks around one wire then the next one like the first, and keeps doing that to she gets to revan.- "I hate knowing his traps he makes it was odd doing this." -Looks around.- "Master can you think of stuff not so hard on me. I am better at this now then when I was under you." -A kunie comes her way she jumps up and kickes it the way it come and she lands where she was.- "Suruno Look at the trees there is a path you can take to get here and get Raven please I can't get him cause of the traps around him. And we have to hurry Orochimaru is spying on us with His sound ninja and if I move he well come here."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 14, 2009)

"Your so ignorant, Suruno, theres more then just visable traps." Kid says with his eyes closes, byakugan inactive.

"Well how do you know!" Suruno asks, with a hint of anger in his voice.

"I'm not stupid, look me and Ryan have encounterd Orochimarus traps and his 'goons', we know more than you think." Kid replies.

Kid is leaning up agaist a tree and Ryan is facing him they talk amoung themselfs.

"I sugest you dont take another step," Kid says after activating his byakugan. "or else..."

Ryan cuts in "BOOM!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 14, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gets out of the trapps she looks at Kid, Ryan and Suruno. Raven knows what Ali is going to do.-

Yukesema Ali: "I'm sorry." -She runs off. Heading to Orochimaru to fight him. She does not want any one to get hurt.-

Raven: "Master wait." -Looks down- "She knows it is not right tofight alone."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 14, 2009)

Suruno tries to chase after her but kid grabs his shoulder.

"You can't, we have to wait for Ryan to get all these traps down." Kid says while Ryan starts the de bombing process.

"But... she..." Suruno tries to get out a scentence.

"We will catch up, we always do." Kid replies.

After about 20 minutes Ryan has finished un arming all of the exposives. Kid, Ryan and Suruno take up chase.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Sees Orochimaru and she takes off her coat. Her sword pack is on her back. She has eaight swords on her back.- "Master it is time for you to see what I really can do. I was a fool to be your student when you where holding me back." -Pulls out Winda and Eartda Two of the swords from her sword pack.-

Revan: "She is not in a good mood She might use her curse mark in this fight or do her sword dance. She killed her family with the sword dance so we might stay back."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 14, 2009)

"Look Revan we've seen alot in our short life time, don't tell us what to do." Kid scolds.

Kid and Ryan get 10 feet behind Ali and 5 feet off her center.

"We got your back." Ryan says as he draws his sword.

Kid nods, "We sure do."

OCC: BTW I know DraconianRiver and I have been unable to contact him for awhile. When he joined he said if he was unable to post I'm alowed to "play" as his character.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 14, 2009)

[Oh Ok]

Yukesema Ali: -Looks at Ryan and Kid.- "I want you to stay back pleace I do not want no one to die." -She lets her guard down.-

Raven:-sees Ali put her guard down.- "Master look out." 

-Sound Ninja grabs Ali and throws her into a tree. Ali hits the tree she gets mad. The air goes cold.-

Yukesema Ali: "You should have not done that you foolish Ninja. I killed more then your kind then you can think of." -Ali looks up her eyes are black as night. Her cursed mark covering her face.- "I was Orochimaru's best ninja he had. The mark hit the max level faster then his other Ninja's." -She never used the mark after she left Orochimaru but it acted on it's own.-


----------



## DraconianRiver (Feb 14, 2009)

Kid yells, “Ali!,” and Kid tries to run and help her.  “Wait!” yells Ryan, as he grabs Kid’s arm.  Annoyed, Kid says, “What the hell are you doing?”    “Look, Ali is using a curse mark.  The best thing to do is stay out of the way,” answered Ryan.  About that time two more sound ninja attack.  Kid quickly turns and strikes the ninja running at him once in the heart with the gentle fist killing him instantly.  Ryan lets the second ninja close in.  As the ninja swings his sword, Ryan side steps the attack, and stabs his sword in the ninja’s stomach, rotates the blade and slashes out the side of the ninja’s torso.

Ryan looks back at Ali to see that the ninja is still pinning her to the tree.   Ryan thought the guy might drop Ali and run, but Ryan notices that the ninja was completely paralyzed with fear.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 14, 2009)

Kid also turns to see Ali sitting in the tree surrounded by ninja.

"We can't just sit here, lets turn our attention to," Kid turns to face Orochimaru. "Orochimaru."

"Well, well a ninja from the 'great' Hyuga clan, we'll see about that." Orochimaru taunts.

Kid grits his teeth, _I'll make him regret hes even alive._

Kids hands a feet start glowing a orangey-red colour. He lunches at Orochimaru and starts wildly throwing strikes. _"Hes to fast, damn it!"_ Kid gets punched in the face and flies back 10 feet.

"Is that all your clan has to offer Hyuga." Orochimaru says with a smirk.

Kid shakes off the punch and says with a similar smirk, "Haha nice hit, but do your arms... burn."

"You son of a..." Orochimaru sees the burn marks on his arms over his chakra points, Orochimaru looks down.

"Kid look out hes..." Ryan was yelling but Orochimaru cut him off.

"Genjutsu." Orochimaru mumbles as he looks up activating a genjutsu.

OOC: Good to see you post River.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 14, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gets freed she looks mad.-

Yukesema Ali: "Orochimaru I had it with you." -Revan looks happy.- "Oh great bird of darkness I waken you." -Raven turns into his turn form. Ali disappaered into Raven as he changed.-

Raven Bird of Darkness: "Kid Ryan run."


----------



## DraconianRiver (Feb 14, 2009)

As Orochimaru turns his attention to Ali, Ryan yells to Suruno, “Fall back to the forest edge!  I’ll get Kid.”  Ryan runs to Kid who is still dazed by the genjutsu.  Ryan gives Kid a shake and yells, “Kid, snap out of it.  We got to get out of here!”   Kid remains unresponsive, so Ryan picks Kid up and puts him over his shoulder and retreats to the forest edge.  Once there, he finds suitable cover behind a big fallen tree where he puts Kid.  From there, Ryan watches the battle as it unfolds.


----------



## Cursed Ninja (Feb 14, 2009)

Name: Sasuke Uchiha

Age: 16

Birthday:July 23

Village: Leaf

Clan: Uchiha

Family: older brother that kills their Clan.

Jutsu Style: strong and fast taijutsu mixed up with his Katon Goukakyuu no Jutsu and some skillful Shuriken throwing.

Blood Type: AB

Blood Line: Uchiha

Eye Color: Black

Height: 5'7"

Weight: 96

Background: He came from from school and show Itachi after he kills their how clan. But he knows Ali from child hood. He knows Itachi asked Ali to marry him but Sasuke wants to take Ali from Itachi. But knows Sakura and Ino like him. He wants Ali to be helping in the Leaf Village. There is four members on Kakashi's Team the four member is Ali.


----------



## Cursed Ninja (Feb 14, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -He gets home and sees a note from Ali saying she want some where.- "Ali what you been doing why I was traing." -He has a pain on his neck where his cursed mark is at. He leaves his house and runs to where Ali and the others are at and sees Orochimaru. He looks for Ali.- "Where is She at Orochimaru tell me. If you hurt Ali I well kill you."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 14, 2009)

Raven Baird of Darkness: -Sees Sasuke and looks at him.- "Sasuke it is me Ali I'm in Raven. Run Sasuke I do not want you hurt." -Sasuke runs to Ryan, Kid and Suruno.-

Sasuke Uchiha: "What happen to Ali is she going to be ok. I know she can only stay in Raven for a small time befor she falls out of him. But if she does I fear for it."

-Raven flys into the air and flaps his big wings and black fire lands around Orochimaru.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 15, 2009)

"Why the hell does Orochimaru have to be so strong its so annoying," Suruno says,"cause it makes me feel weak."

Suruno thinks maybe I can beat him but I'd need the...no its to risky I could end up hurting sasuke,Ryan,kid and Ali and revan.

Well I'll just disappear for now then suprise Orochimaru and this time I'll kill Suruno thinks to himself before disappearing hoping Ryan,Kid and Ali understand what he is doing and stay out of this fight.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 15, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "This is half of Ali's true power I show her in a form that scared me. I.." -Sees Raven's power dying down.- "Great She is losing power We have to hurry to get to her." 

-Raven's power goes down. Ali falls out of Raven.- 

Yukesema Ali: -Flips and lands on her In front of Orochimaru.- "Master I did this so I can talk to you. Why do you want power. You know power can hurt people."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 15, 2009)

"Come on guys run or you'll end up dead because of me like my foster parents did," Suruno mutters know the outcome of this battle with them intervering and he might hurt Ali.

Suruno noticed that Orochimaru had his attention on Ali,this was his chance to kill Orochimaru.Suruno got ready to punce on Orochimaru while grabbing his kunai

"For everyone you killed Orochimaru I will kill you," Suruno whispers then punces at Orochimaru.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 15, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -Stops Suruno befor he got near the flames.- "Suruno look see the flames around them Ali done that but Why." -Looks at Ali.- What you planing on doing Why did you stop us from getting near Orochimaru."

Yukesema Ali: -looks at Orochimaru then Sasuke, Ryan, and Suruno. She looks down goes she betry them or betry her master.- "What can I do I have to pick be happy or hurt my friends." -She is scared.- "Kid, Ryan, Suruno, and Sasuke I'm sorry but forgive me." -She makes her eyes go dark red and use her power to throw them for.-

Raven: "Ali why how could you hurt them." -He flays off to Ryan and lands by him.- "Hey you ok."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 15, 2009)

"Damn you Ali I didn't want to hurt you but I guess I have to do more than that,"Suruno says getting up with a weird colour of chakra around his body,"meaning I'll have to kill you."

Suruno puts 4 of his fingers to make a cross then says"Kage bunshin no jutsu," then clones appear 4 of them attack Ali while the other one helps Suruno prepare a rasengan.

"Ali forgiven for this but you asked for it," Suruno says then a tear goes down his cheek,"now you die Rasengan!".Suruno lunges at Ali with his rasengan while crying.


----------



## Cursed Ninja (Feb 15, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -In a tree jumps out of it.- "Why is she doing this. Is everyone okay." -Looks down.- "Suruno why do you want to fight Orochimaru so bad." 

Raven: "Sasuke Ali is not her self. She never like this hurting other's." -Flys to Sasuke looks at Suruno.-"If she feels Orochimaru is the only one she can trust but he killed her father."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 15, 2009)

"Revan shut up Ali asked for it and sasuke you stay out of this it has nothing to do with you," Suruno says stopping for a minute to argue before he runs towards Ali.

Damn my rasengan can't last much longer I'll have to use it but why on her Suruno thinks while he continues towards Ali.The weird chakra around Suruno gets thicker and thicker.

Suruno starts crying again knowing he'll have to kill Ali when he had feelings for the other demon host.


----------



## Cursed Ninja (Feb 15, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Stops Suruno and laughs.- "You do not know why I'm going this. I'm trying to fake that I well help Orochimaru then I well hurt him." -She whipers in Suruno's ear.- "So do not fight me if I need your help in this i well do some thing to get you to help me. And raven does not know what I'm planing." -Gives Suruno her hand band.- "Here take this keep it hiden to I need it back."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 15, 2009)

"Hmmmmm good plan but still how can I know if you're telling the truth?" Suruno asks quietly taking Ali's headband and bracing himself another power attack to trick Orochimaru.

Well she must be telling the truth I can tell it Suruno thinks understanding what he has to do:get his ass kicked by Ali.


----------



## Cursed Ninja (Feb 15, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "You want to know if I'm telling the truth." -Ali kisses Suruno's cheek. Sasuke gets mad.- "I well not hurt you but stay back if I do some thing that well hurt you stay back."

Sasuke Uchiha: -Sits by a tree mad.- "Why did she do that grrr." -Raven is shocked what Ali did.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 15, 2009)

Suruno jumps back beside sasuke blushing like mad."Did s..she j...just ki..ss m..e," Suruno says while blushing even harder.

Inner Surunoh yeah score 1 to Suruno,Sasuke nil*chuckles.
Suruno:Shut up inner me you're perverted.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 15, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -Looks away from Suruno.- "Do you have to tell me. But she is to marry Itachi if he found out about this he well get mad." 

Yukesema Ali: -Takes off her sword pack opens it up and gets out her mother's sword the Regen Sword.- "Master get ready I well not hold back."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 15, 2009)

"Common Kid!" Ryans screamming into Kids ear while shaking him.

_"I've got a plan."_ Ryan looks as if he got the best idea in the world.

Ryan punches Kid so hard he ends up agaist another tree.

"I... I'm... I'm alive..." Kid mutters to himself. Kid stares at his hands like he's in disbelief. He stands up. He notices whats going on and reactivates he Byakugan.

"Jesus, look at all that chakra..." Kid says as the rejoins Ryan.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 15, 2009)

Raven: "You two might get mad Ali betraied us." -Raven was not near Ali when she told the turth. He lands on Kid's shoulder.- "I lost my master to that creep Orochimaru."

Yukesema Ali: -Her chakra goes to it's max power the sword lights up. She jumps into the air and cuts the air and Lightning hits Orochimaru.- "Now run befor I kill you Orochimaru unlike you I do not kill fools like you." -Ali lands holding her mother's sword.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 15, 2009)

-The Black flams disappaer. Ali picks up her sword pack and puts the Regen away. Zips up her swored pack and walks to Ryan, Kid, Sasuke and Suruno.- 

Yukesema Ali: "I did not betray the Leaf Village I wanted to act like I did." -She puts on her sword pack.- "Wait where is my coat at" -Looks around.-

Raven: -Looks at Ali.- "I think you burned it. When we used the dark fire." -Ali looks down.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 15, 2009)

"How do we know we can trust you." Kid says a very faint orangey-red glow around his hands.

"Relax Kid, trust me if she was hotile we'd be fighting already." Ryan says.

Kid relaxes. "But still how can we trust you now?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 15, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "If I was betraying everyone here I would used have my mother's sword Orochimaru or all of you." -Ali puts her back to a tree.- "You think about it." -She acts some what of when they first meet her.- "It is not that hurd to get the anwser. And Raven you know me better then I well leave you raven."

Raven: -Looks at Ali and flys to her.- "You are cool to have for a master." -Ali pets raven.-

Yukesema Ali: "I feel hungery." -She is hungery. She looks at Kid, Ryan, Sasuke and Suruno.- "Are you all hungery too or no. If so where can we go to eat at. Befor I have to go to the inn and work." -She works at a inn in the village.-


----------



## Cursed Ninja (Feb 15, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Ali you have to work this night why on the day I get back." -Looks down.- "I'm hungery too. Anyone eash is." -He faking it so he can stay with Ali befor she goes to work.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 16, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I know but still." -She yawns.- "I feel sleepie." -She falls down and passes out asleep.-

Revan: "Master you ok." -Looks at Ali. She did not get no sleep at all this past days.-

Sasuke Uchiha: "Did she sleep at all Raven." -Revan does not know he got back yesterday.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 16, 2009)

"Well that was a turn of events huh well I'm going its ramen time," Suruno says grinning at the thought of ramen then remembers what Sasuke said.

_"She is to marry Itachi"_He had said Suruno started feeling sad but didn't show it."Oh and tell Ali to tell Itachi Suruno wishes him luck," Suruno says walking away.

When Suruno reaches the ramen shop he starts crying knowing that he'd never be with Ali like had wanted to.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 16, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Suruno Ali need help she is out cold." -He ran to Suruno.- "I do not know wht happpen to her and you still have her headband." -Raven with Ali still in the forest out side of the village.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 16, 2009)

Suruno thinks for a moment then says"Crap her headband I totally forgot!"Suruno starts running to where Ali and revan are.

"Sorry I left I forget things when I'm hungry," Suruno apoligizes hoping they don't notice the red rings arund around his eyes showing that he was crying.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 16, 2009)

"Well I find all this pointless, its about 5 in the morning, I'm going home and back to sleep." Kid states.

Ryan responds, "Yeah I supose I better be getting home too."

The two ninja walk into the leaf village and make it home.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 16, 2009)

"They just left those assholes I'm going to kill them for that!" Suruno shouts angrily.Suruno sets Ali's headband down.

Suruno leans down wondering why he had decided to jump out his window to find out what was on he could've ignored and went back to sleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 16, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She wakes up.- "I hate over going it some times." -She looks at Suruno.- "You ok looks like you where crying." -She gets up.- "And thank you for keeping my headband for me." -Raven and Sasuke whispers about Ali. Ali looks at them.- "What is it do you want me to hurt both of you."

Raven & Sasuke: "No Ali we sorry." -Raven hides in fear of Ali.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 16, 2009)

Kid is back in bed.

_"Who could I have not seen a genjutsu coming,"_ Kid is woundering to himself. _he could have easly killed me, I wounder why he didn't."

"Aw crap my window," Kid gets up and closes him window. "no more disturbances."

"I've got to train harder, once I wake up I'm going to ask the hokage for my own mission."

Kid falls asleep._


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 16, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She looks at the letter. She walks off and sits some where alone and reads it.- "So he is doing good. I hope he is getting good at making friends." -She comes back with her letter she wroten.- "Raven here you can good now." -Raven flys off love doing this staying with Ali and her one friend.-

Raven: "Bye master and bye everyone." -He flys off somewhere Ali knows where he is doing.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 16, 2009)

"What me crying nay I'm fine don't worry about me," Suruno replies nervously thinking crap she noticed that I cryed.

Inner Suruno: you are so stupid baka
Suruno: hey you're me so If I'm a baka then so are you
Inner Suruno: Shut up


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 16, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She walks to Suruno and sits by him.- "Suruno I hate my father he told me when he dead to do what Itachi ask me to do but I well not be happy. My first master told me I could do stuff no person can do and I think that." -She never speaks about her other masters she had. She had four master's in her life.- "But I feel happy near you. It is maybe do to we are the same. But live differ lives"

Sasuke Uchiha:-Looks at Ali and Suruno. He walks off thinks to his self. "Why does Ali have to be so nice to everyone but she was mean to me when I meet her. I member that day she locked be in a room." He looks down.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 16, 2009)

"Ali are you serious?" Suruno asks,"if so then why say it know of all times." Suruno thinks this is awesome I caan't beilive it.

Inner Suruno: yeah now there is a chance of f-
Suruno: shut up
Inner Suruno: no you jackass


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 16, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "You are nice to me and you helped me in the fight must people would not help me. I know you where going to kill me but you did not." -Ali smiles cutely.- "I'm gald you are a good person. Unlike me I was cold hearted when I was younger I hurt people and trapped them in a room." -Ali gets up and walks to a tree.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 16, 2009)

"You think thats cold blooded I killed most of the wave country's children for not letting me play with them," Suruno says starting to grin again at the thought of what he had done.

And for  a stupid game of ninjas too Suruno thinks remember it all and couldn't beilieve how childish he had been.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 16, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I did more stuff then what I told you." -She looks at Suruno.- "I used my power to kill not only my village but four other villages" -Ali smiles she looks evil.- "But is did not used my demon to kill the villages but my village is used my demon."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 16, 2009)

"Eh still I don't care you're nice now anyway I wouldn't care if you killed my father you're nice now so I like you," Suruno says.

Inner Suruno: oh you soppy b-tard
Suruno: Shut up I'll get you out of my head if you don't.
Inner Suruno: Yes your highness


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 16, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Wait who is your father." -She looks oddly at him She holds the ord that she hade with raven when he change into his ture form.- "Tell me who it is."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 16, 2009)

Raven:-At Ali's freinds house he lands on the table he always land on.- "Where is he at. He always here and I like getting food from him." -He looks around the room.- "I well leave the letter here." -Puts down the letter and goes off to fly around.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 17, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -Gets into the house and sighs. He walks to the sofa after closing the door and taking off his ninja shoes. He laies on the sofa looks at a picter of him and Ali.- "I wish I could tell her why I feel for her." -Soon after he falls asleep.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 17, 2009)

Kid wakes up and heads towards the Hokage building, he arrives and enters.

...

He exits the hokages building with his mission.

_"Spying on Orochimaru can't be that hard._ He thinks to himself.

Kid runs out of the Leaf Village and into the forest. Kid is far away from the village now. In the middle of jumping from tree to tree Kid gets kicked to the ground, he has enough time to turn around and see Orochimarus foot flying for his face. Kid gets knocked out cold. Kid awakens in a cave, Orochimaru standing infront of Kid - whos proped up agaist the wall of the cave.

"Don't you try anything funny Hyuga." Orochimaru hisses.

"What the hell do you want with me." Kid demands rubbing his pulsing head.

Kid gets flanked by two of Orochimarus' hench-men, they grab Kid by the arms and raise him to his feet; they keep there grip.

"Join us, Hyuga, I was quite impressed by your moves," Orochimaru says Kids in disbelief shaking his head. "well, it doesn't look like you have a choice, your inbetween a rock and a hard place."

"I would never join you and your lackies Orochimaru." Kid states.

"Really..." Orochimaru gets a sadistic smile.

...

The last thing Kid remembers is sitting in that cave with Orochimaru, now he's back in his bed. 

_Maybe it was just a dream,_ Kid reasures himself, he attemps to sit up but his head hurts way to much; he feels the huge lump of his head from Orochimarus' foot. _"damn maybe not."_

Kid lays in bed woundering how he got back to his place.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 17, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Has and odd feeling. She runs off from Suruno and runs to her old village. She walks around the village and looks around.- "I feel something is wrong here. There is nothing here that is alive so what is it." -She looks around. Young Boy grabs Ali's arm. She jumps she got scared.- "Awww."

Little Boy: "Miss I'm sorry to scare you." -He looks about five or six his family was killed and run to Ali's old village.- "Do you have any food."

Yukesema Ali: "You are so cute. And no i'm sorry." -She looks around and thinks "I better take him to the Leaf Village befor I get seen. Or I no I well not let Orochimaru get near a child."- "Um what is you name little one." -Ali mark hurts and see falls to her knees.-

Little Boy: "My name is Mar." -Looks at Ali.- "You ok what is the matter." -Looks sad. Ali looks around.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 17, 2009)

Kid finaly gets out of bed, he feels a sharp pain in his shoulder. He walks over to a mirror and looks, and seen a curse mark. Kid gets wide eyed.

_"No. Damn it Orochimaru! This is going to be a secret, nobody will know. Besides... it might come in handy sometime."_ Kid calms down a little bit.

_"It's the afternoon, good plenty of time to do anything I want."_ Kid thinks.

Kid walks to the raman stand and sits down, and orders a big bowl of raman.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 17, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Mar stay here." -Ali run outside she looks around. Thinks "Where is he at I want to talk to master. But why not train for a bit." -Ali far away from the old village and the wind blows around her. She closes her eyes takes out a sealcard. "Hey it goes nothing." she thinks.- "Oh great one of hate and darkness that can kill alls with in your wake I call you to waken." -Dark orb appaers round Ali then she changes into Dark monster thing with six arms holding six orbs.- "Ekkk great if master show this I well be trapped." -Looks around.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 17, 2009)

Kid can feel emence amounts of chakra coming from outside the leaf village. He finishes eating and heads towards the chakra. Kid is sitting in a tree watching the mysterious black figure.

_"One of those sound ninja?"_ Kid thinks to himself.

He shakes his head, thats not possibal, theres way to much negitive chakra even foe one of his lackies. Kid watches curiously.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 18, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Turns around sees Kid. She jumps up where Kid is and looks at him.- "So what do you think did you like it." -She smiles.- "He listen to me now what am I to do if Orochimaru gets my power the leaf everyone well be dead." -She slips and falls out of the tree.- "Awwww" -She can't move at all her body feels odd.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 18, 2009)

Kid is paralized with fear.

_"How did it get up here that fast"_ Kid thinks and blinks once. _"is it hostile?"_

Kid jumps out of the tree, byakugan activated, staring at the six armed figure.

"What do you want! If its a fight you want," Kid gets into the 128 palms attack stance, palms glowing orangey-red. "a fight is what your gonna get!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 18, 2009)

-The Monster fades away and Ali turns back into her self. Ali is falling her body can not move.- 

Yukesema Ali: "Awww" -She can't mover it is like some thinks has ahold of her body. She looks at Kid.- "Kid help me." -Looks scared. Mar comes out of the old village and looks evil. He is the one that is doing this to Ali. He is a Dark Ninja that want Ali dead.-

Mar: "Yukesema Ali you well die no one wants you around you where ment to die." -Mar is not a child he was faking it to get Ali's graude dropped.-


----------



## Pyro (Feb 18, 2009)

is it too late to join? you guys look pretty far into it already


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 18, 2009)

No it is not to late to join so go ahead and join.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 18, 2009)

A foot hits Mar in the head, what ever powers were holding Ali stop and she can control her body once more.

"You twisted!" Kid screams at Mar. "Why would you want to hurt Ali?"


----------



## Pyro (Feb 18, 2009)

Name: Gatrom

Age: 25

Birthday: August 1

Village: Leaf

Clan: Golaith

Family: None

Jutsu Style: Defensive and Healing

Blood Type: O

Blood Line: Thick stkin.He is known for his "thick skin" jutsu that greatly reduces the physical damage done to him by turning his skin into a much harder substance without changing his manueverability. 

Eye Color: Blue

Height: 7'2"

Weight: 325, half fat half muscle

Background:Loving and naieve, Gatrom only wants peace in everything. Not the most intelligent in speech, but no slouch when it comes to battle intelligence. Gatrom only uses standard ninja weapons, but is known to sometimes pull trees out from their very roots to use as giant clubs or even projectiles. If no trees are nearby, Gatrom will even hurl pieces of the earth itself at his opponent. Gatrom was born of an ordinary citizen and abandoned in the woods at the age of ten. He grew up by himself until he stumbled upon the new clan. They took him in and found that he was very adept at learning defensive and healing jutsu. He quickly made friends and rose through the ranks eventually becoming a chunnin.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 18, 2009)

Mar: "You do not know what she is do you and why Orochimaru wants her. I do I spyed on Orochimaru from the first time that girl was his student. That Girl is a halfling. The Mother of her was nonhuman and fallen in love with a human." -The power that he had ahold of Ali weaken.- "The monster you saw was her power to sommens them back to this world."

Yukesema Ali: -Lands on her butt.- "Oww" -Looks at Mar. Gets up.- "How do you know the truth about me only one that did was Zan my frist master that I killed." -She makes her eyes go green and red the true color. She sees the chakra around him it is the same as Zan's.- "So you Zan's son Mar the dark ninja that wants to kill me. You where only one year old when I killed her your father." -She looks at Kid and sees the cusre mark on him.- "Kid if you help me I can do you a favor if you want the mark done. I can get rid of it. Orochimaru showed me how when I was under him."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 18, 2009)

"Gone?" Kid replies sounds sympethetic. "Gone... this is a blessing."

Curvey criss crossing lines start apearing on Kids left half of his body and his left eye turns grey-ish.

"With this I'm faster and stronger then ever before!" His screams.

Kid  quickly moves behind Mar throws him up into the air. He follows Mar up and kicks him into the ground creating a crater. Kid reapears infront of Ali and stares her right in the eyes.

"Your not removing this seal, understand?" Kid asks is a sadistic kind of way.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 18, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -In Kid's mind "You sould not look into eyes or I well hurt you. My father was an Uchiha." She looks at him. "If you want to keep the mark Orochimaru well use you as his pets and if your power gets good be well might use you as his vasil then your body well be his and you be dead. But you well not be powerfull as me. I know Orochimaru well take me as vasil that is why I run."-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 18, 2009)

OCC: DO NOT remove the curse seal.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 18, 2009)

OCC: Have I been approved? And if so, how do I add myself into the story?


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 18, 2009)

OCC: You have, just put yourself in the leaf village doing something, everyones caracters will meet soon enough.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 18, 2009)

Mar: -Gets up looks at Kid and Ali. He runs to Ali and stabes her with his kunei. Ali gets stabed in the shoulder.- "Haha Yukesema that is what you get for killing my father and dislow everyone you know." -Ali looks at Mar then Kid.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 18, 2009)

"Bastard!" Kid yells.

He kicks Mar into the air, then into another crater.

"Hahahaha." Kid has a sadistic laugh.

The curse mark is now covering most of Kids body.

OCC: Hey Ali I'm talking to DraconianRiver and he has a post he wants to put in and he doesn't want the story to get any further than it has. He would be very thankful if you didn't. Thanks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 18, 2009)

OOC: Ok. I well not.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 18, 2009)

Gatrom: Gatrom wakes up in Kohoha with a hangover. He has been sleeping for quite ahwile. He gets out of bed and goes outside to greet all his fellow ninja. -"Where everyone go? Gatrom go to sleep for one second and everyone leave Gatrom. Oh well."- Gatrom proceedes to hit every buffet for breakfast and then start his daily training exercises. 

OCC:By the way if you dont find his speech funny and only annoying tell me and I will change how he talks. I personally find it amusing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 18, 2009)

Mar: -Moves aside he looks at Kid.- "I want to now why you cearing for that Girl or you like her alot" -Looks at Kid.-

OOC: Ok. But what can I do now.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 18, 2009)

"She's a friend, I HATE loosing friends!" Kid roars.

OCC: He's typing it up now just don't post untill you see his.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 18, 2009)

OOC: Okay. I will wait. InsanePyro it is ok.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Feb 18, 2009)

That girl from the village said she saw Kid head in this direction thought Ryan as he jumped from tree branch to tree branch. He was beginning to wonder if he had gone the wrong way when he spotted Kid, Ali and a unknown person buried in a small crater.  Ryan jumped from the trees and landed a few feet behind Kid, then said, ?Hey, Kid, where have you been?  I?ve\ been looking all over for you.  Looks like you had a good fight and forgot to invite me.?  Kids turns around and looks at Ryan.  Ryan is shocked to see Kid?s face is covered in strange markings and both of his eyes have taken on a dull gray color.  Ryan thinks to himself, Those are curse markings.  What the hell happened to him.  ?Kid, what?s going on?  When did you get a curse seal?? asked Ryan.  Kid gets a crazy look in his eyes and roars, ?Stay out of this, Ryan!?  Kid runs directly toward Ryan with his hand in the gentle palm fighting position.  Ryan uses his right hand to grab Kid?s wrist and uses his left hand to grab Kid?s upper arm and using Kid?s own momentum. throws him forward.  He lets go of Kid?s arm and strikes Kid at the base of his skull knocking him unconscious.  Ryan watches as the strange markings start to  recede back into the curse mark itself.   Ryan lets out an annoyed Aaargh!    Ryan looks from Kid to Ali and says, ?Do you mind telling me what the hell is going on??


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 18, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "He was bit by..." -Mar attacks Ali and throws her into a tree. Ali gets mad the dark monster that kid saw be for appaers. She attacks Mar and kills him. After she killed him she turns back into her self.- "Orochimaru bit him."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Jinchuu Namikaze

Age: 15

Birthday: 11/30

Village: Konoha

Clan: Namikaze

Family: Riki Namikaze (Older Sister), Bi Namikaze (Father), Juu Namikaze (Mother), Naruto Uzumaki (Cousin), Suruno Uzumaki (Older Cousin)

Jutsu Style: 
-Ninjutsu-
Kage Buunshin
Rasengan
Oodama Rasengan
Kaze Rasengan
Rasen- Shuriken
Transformation jutsu
Body Flicker jutsu


-Original jutsu-
Masouryuu- The "Unparalleled" Technique, by abosorbing large amounts of chakra within the body and focusing them in certain areas such as the hand, feet, legs, etc., the user can increase his/her strength and speed by a large margin. Thusly, the user bounces around his opponent, confusing and striking him while doing so, then come in for the final blow.

Ghost Flash- By watching his father train, Jinchuu was able to mimic his father's speed and movement. The technique his father used was the same technique used by Minato Namikaze, the 4th Hokage, to appear in many different places at once using enhanced speed. By using the Masouryuu, Jinchuu can use this technique as well and appear to be a "Ghost" floating in the wind.

Blood Type: o

Blood Line: none

Eye Color: Blue

Height: 5'9

Weight: 144 lbs

Background: Jinchuu was born from the Namikaze family, which Naruto derived from. His family have been traveling to many different places in the world, which is why he was never seen or heard of in Konoha, but, after the death of his uncle, they decided to travel back to Konoha. During the time, Jinchuu was growing exponentially as a ninja, being able to learn the Rasengan technique at a young age from his father, who had learned it from his brother, then forming his own style of fighting from watching his dad train with the Namikaze style of fighting, which is the same style used by Minato. Now, he is Konoha searching for the descendants of his own clan, Naruto and Suruno.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 19, 2009)

Sound Ninja: -Spied on Kid, Ali, and Ryan. He saw Ali's power and run off to tell Orochimaru what he saw.- 

-Ali falls back pasted out from her using to much mana. She over did it. Ali lays on the ground out cold.-

Raven: -He flys and land by Ryan, Kid and Ali.- "Hello everyone. Wait master." -He looks at her.- "She used to much of her mana to call the great ones." -Looks at Kid.- "What happen to you did you join Orochimaru if so get away from my master." -Raven looks mad.-


----------



## DraconianRiver (Feb 19, 2009)

“Calm down Raven he may have a curse seal but I’ve known Kid sense the academy theres no way he would willingly go to Orochimaru” Ryan said as he walked to were Ali had blacked out Ryan checked Ali to make sure she had no series injury Good Ryan thuought just a few scraps this girl is tougher than she looks. A slight groan came from the unconscious Kid “good he’s coming around said Ryan”.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 19, 2009)

Raven: "Ok but if he joined Orochimaru I well not let him near Ali if Orochimaru gets her power it is over." -Looks at Ali and sees her neckles is gone.- "It is missing Ali's mother neckles that heals Ali's power up right away is gone." -Flys around caries like.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 19, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -Wakes up leaves his house and walks around the Leaf Village. He passes Gatron. He stops and sighs.- "Where is She at it is about nine in the morning. I wish she stop going this."


----------



## Pyro (Feb 20, 2009)

Gatrom: "Sasuke!! Gatrom not see you since... well, since you get Gatrom to drink lots of sake. Anyway, would you like to spar with Gatrom?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 20, 2009)

Kid gets up and rubs his head.

"What happened, why am I on the ground?" Kid asks. "And what happend to Ali?"

"Well you went nuts from the curse seal of yours, and Ali is passed out from using to much chakra." Ryan replies.

"I didn't hurt anyone did it, I didn't cause this mess?" Kid asks Ryan.

"No, he did." Ryan says as he points at the body of Mar.

Kid nods and gets up. He activates his byakugan to check Alis chakra level.

"Ryan shes critical, we need to get her to a hospital fast," Kid says, as Ryan piggy-backs Ali. "lets go!"

Ali, Kid, Ryan and Revan run back to the village. They enter the hospital. After some time waiting in the waiting room a nurse comes out.

"Your friend will be just fine after some rest, good thing you got her here right away." The nurse says.

Every body is releved.

_"Thank God, I refuse to loose any more friends."_ Kid thinks to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Wakes up and looks around and gets up after taking off the stuff on her then she gets dress then disappaers to the forest. She did not get far to she needs to rest. She sits by a tree and stays there for abit.- "My life energy is low not my chakra."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 20, 2009)

"She's gone!" The nurse says running into the waiting room.

Revan flies away as soon as the nurse said that information. 

"Think she'll be alright?" Ryan asks.

"I hope so." Kid replies.

Ryan heads someplace to eat and Kid goes to his "spot" to meditate.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 20, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "No Gatrom. I'm looking for a girl she lives with me and she is missing or out trainning. But I hope she is ok I know her from childhood. Her name is Ali if you see her tell her I'm looking for her." -He walks off and looks for Ali.-

Raven: -Sees Ali and lands to her.- "Master you need help what is it." -He tryed to tell Kid and Ryan about the neckles and Ali not like must people of this world.- "Master they where trying to help."

Yukesema Ali: "But I need it with my mana\life engery If I'm not healed up I will die if I stay like this. Raven git Kid and Ryan to help me please." -Raven flays back to Kid and Ryan.-


----------



## Pyro (Feb 20, 2009)

Gatrom: Alright, by Sasuke!! *Goes to get something to eat and sits down next to Kid.* "5 orders of miso raman please! Hi, Gatrom does not know your name. You look tired. You ok? (to Kid)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 20, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -He sighs- "Where is Ali I need help to find her. She is so hard to find her." -He looks around for her.- "I going to give up" -He sits down and sighs.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 20, 2009)

Raven: -Flies around he sees some and one lands to him.- "Can you help me pleace My Master is near death." -He is talking Jinchuu. He looks at him.- "If you help me I well see if my Master well help you find what you looking for."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 20, 2009)

"Alright, no problem!" Jinchuu excitedly replies to the demand and follows Raven towards Ali. He looks at her and finds nothing wrong at first,"So, what's the problem?" he asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 20, 2009)

Raven: "She is low on her mana or other words life energy. She needs her neckles that helps her heal." -Raven lands by Ali looks at her. Ali looksasleep but she is not.-

Yukesema Ali: -Looks at Raven then Jinchuu. She trys to gets up but falls down.- "Owww." -She trys to get up again. She holds onto the tree to stay up.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 20, 2009)

"Wow, she's worse than I thought," Jinchuu commented,"But have your life energy continuously draining, that's deep. Alright, I'll help, just tell me what the necklace looks like." Jinchuu starts concentrating intense amounts of chakra and absorbs them in his body.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "It looks like a tear drop and has engery running in it." -She looks at Jinchuu.- "My name is Yukesema Ali. If you help me look for my neckles I well help you look for what you looking for." -She smiles. Raven gives Ali some of his power so she can walk.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 20, 2009)

"Alright, be back in a minute," Jinchuu replies, then he creates a shadow clone,"Listen, you make sure this little lady doesn't push herself to hard, do whatever she says, and make sure she's safe." Saying that he disappeared, in only a second he was about 30 meters away from the group. He returns withing five minutes, with the necklace in his hands,"Here it is," he says as he hands Ali the necklace,"Oh, I forgot to introduce myself, name's Jinchuu Namikaze, nice to meet you. Now, to talk about our deal, how in the heck did you know I was looking for something?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Takes the neckles and puts it on.- "I can tell by your feeling. So who are you looking for or may I ask them you are looking for." -She looks at Jinchuu. Her play starting to heal up.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 20, 2009)

"Brothers..." Jinchuu deeply replies,"I take it you met Suruno already, if so then I'll be hanging with you guys, but as for Naruto, I feel that he's close by." In a blink of an eye, Jinchuu appears behind Ali and whispers in her ear,"Of course, I got to know, a girl wouldn't be going around having her life drained out of her ever day now..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Oh." -Looks at him.- "So you know Naruto and Suruno too." -She looks at Jinchuu and smiles.- "Thanks for helping me. Ok I well help you." -She looks around.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

OOC: I'm going to bed now, see ya tomorrow
---------------------------
"Well, we don't have to look for them right away," Jinchuu suggests,"If I hang around you, Suruno is bound to show up. Once, I find him, we can search for Naruto together." Jinchuu dashes towards a tree, pulls back his arm, concentrating chakra in his palm, and attacks the tree with a spiraling ball of chakra,"RASENGAN!" he yells. When the attack was finished the tree fals to the ground,"Besides, there's alot of stuff I want to show them..." He says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

OOC: Ok same here.

Yukesema Ali: -She looks at him.- "Ok." -She sits by a tree and not knowing it she falls asleep. Raven looks at her then Jinchuu.-


----------



## Pyro (Feb 21, 2009)

Gatrom: "There seems to be lots talking about this Ali girl. Gatrom will find Ali and help Ali." -Gatrom goes off to find Ali and about a half an hour later, he finds her resting on  the tree, somewhat depleted of chakra.- "Hm... she seems like she is going to be fine but just to make sure..." -Gatrom's palms begin to glow green and he sets them on Ali's head, pouring a portion of his chakra into her.- "Phew, that should be enough, Gatrom is just going to go take a nap now." -Gatrom finds the nearest tree and quickly falls asleep.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

OCC: guys sorry for being gone so long I was on a school trip to edinburgh.

Suruno wakes up and walks into naruto's room and shouts"Wake up sleepy head!" and with that naruto jolts out of bed.
"What the hell was that for?" Naruto asks angrily,"oh and didn't you give me the finger last night?
"Yes naruto I did and I woke you up for 2 reasons first I want you to meet Ali and second I sense similar chakra to ours near by meaning w-"
"We aren't the last of are clan whoo hoo!"

Naruto jumps about the room like a child then stops and then they get dressed.When they walk out the door Suruno hears a loud RASENGAN then a tree falling down and then the cousins run to the site of the noise.

"ALI!" Suruno shouts concerned about her hoping she is alright while Naruto just stares at her and laughs.
"So what is she your girlfriend well then good work cousin you got yourself a keeper," Naruto says in a mocking voice.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

"Well, have a nice nap, Ali," Raito says to himself, then turns to the sleeping Gatrom,"But who's that guy? *Turns to Raven* Hey, Raven, could you do me a favor? Get close to Ali and pretend to be knocked out, I want it to look like you guys have been beaten by me. As for why, Suruno and Naruto are coming and I want to test their strength." A smile forms on Jinchuu's face as he thinks of the battle he will have with his cousins.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

Suruno notices Jinchuu and shouts"What have you done to Ali?!" Suruno asks angrily and loudly.
"Seems he beat her up cous and that will lead to-," Naruto says knowing what is going to happen.
"Me killing him thats what!" Suruno shouts with the weird chakra inside him devloping over his body and a chakra tail appears,"YOU HURT ALI SO YOU DIE!"

Suruno rushs towards Jinchuu with his fist clenched and lunges it at him hoping to be a knockout blow.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Wakes up looks at Jinchuu evily. Her eyes go blood red.- "I well not do that if I was you." -She sees Naruto and Suruno.- "Hi Suruno and Naruto." -She knows Naruto cause she is on team seven with him, Sasuke, and Sakura. There is four members can be on a team.- "Jinchuu there behind you." -She giggles. Raven flys to Suruno.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

Suruno stops when he hears Ali and his weird chakra disappears as he says"Ali whats going on here and how do you know naruto he acted like he didn't know you this morning.
Naruto turns to Suruno and says"Hey I was half afreckinsleep dumbass thats why,"
Suruno looks at Naruto and gives him the finger and asks"But whos this guy and why does he have... wait you're the guy who I sensed had similar chakra to me and naruto the last of the Uzamakis beilieve it!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She healed up fully on her mana. She looks around goes to Suruno with an odd like. She giggles then hugs him. Raven looks at Ali and Suruno.- 

Raven: "I think master is hyper or in love." -He goes to Naruto and lands on his head.- "Hi Fox boy." -He does not know Naruto's name.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Hi my name is Naruto you dumb bird!" Naruto shouts,"And I'm going to be hokage someday beilieve it!
"Raven I'm guessing that Ali is super hyper at the moment but then again thats just my opinion but Naruto might think differently," Suruno says trying to push Ali away but failing miserably,"Um Raven help me I think she is stuck on like super glue cause she wouldn't let go,"
Naruto looks at Suruno struggle and laughs at how long the hug has lasted.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

"Oh, come on, Ali! And just when I was about to wipe the floor with my cousins," Jinchuu says disappointedly,"But let me introduce myself, I'm Jinchuu Namikaze. Naruto, Suruno, I happen to be your cousin, but I'm not an Uzumaki. But right before I can tell you anything else..." Jinchuu summons a shadow clone that used the Masouryuu technique to grab Ali and disappear,"I'll tell you guys where your little girlfriend is, and if you don't hurry quick, I don't know what my clone will do to her, I just hope he doesn't have too much fun." Jinchuu gets battle ready, sumoning a huge amount of chakra and absorbing it into his body,"Well, let's get it on!" he yells as he attacks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Lets go and walks off. She goes to where her village was and makes a grave for Mar and puts him in it. She puts flowers on his grave. She crys alittle.- 

Raven: "Suruno she was not hyper starting to like you but you made her sad." -He looks around then gets off Naruto's head.- "I hope Master is ok."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"You what did you do to her if you hurt her I'll KILL YOU!" Suruno shouts angrily as he rushs towards Jinchuu.
"Right behind ya cous," Naruto says as he rushs towards the opisite side of Jinchuu then rushs towards him then slids on the ground hit Jinchuu in the legs and making him fall on to the ground then Suruno jumps at him with a kunai in his hand shouting"ARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!".


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

Jinchuu jumps up dodging the sweep kick made from Naruto, and kicks him in the face. Then, in a blink of an eye, he reappeared in the air behind Suruno and slams him into the ground,"That isn't going to be enough, if you're going to save your friend!" he yells. He, then, jumps onto a tree, then another, then another, at super high speeds. Suddenly, he bounced around Naruto and Suruno in a confusing path, then stops and attacks Suruno and Naruto in a chain attack by punching Suruno and kicks Naruto.

Meanwhile...

Ali begins crying near Mar's grave,"You don't have to worry about me, I'm only here to watch you, keep you safe, and make sure that you don't get close to the fight," The clone Jinchuu says.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Damn you for being so fast I guess I'll have to use it now," Suruno says as the weird demon chakra appears again then in a single flash of his hair he rushed back and forth hitting Jinchuu everytime he pasted him leading to him smashing Jinchuu to the ground after kicking him in the air.

"My turn to kick some ass," Naruto says as the kyuubi's chakra devloped over his body and he rushed towards Jinchuu hitting him right in the gut then elbowing him in the face and kneeing him in the privates.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Raven: -Watches the fight for abit then sighs.- "This is boring" -He flys off looks for Ali then sees the big hole thst Ali made.- "Wowo Master is getting to be the great ninja of this land but this was to much if Orochimaru sees this Ali is going to be trapped." -He is scared.- "Awww that means the villages are going to be gone." -He flys back to Suruno, Naruto, and Jinchuu.- "Stop this fighting and Jinchuu let go of Ali and come look at this."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Looks at the clone.- "it is not that. My master well find me then everyone well die because of my power." -She gets up and show Raven.- "If my power gets to much more He well get me and find me." -Looks to the forest that is near the Sound village that west of the Yukesema Village.- "I can't stay near here or He well send his Ninja's to get me."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Uh man I wanted to kick his ass first but fine I'll stop you coming Naruto?" Suruno asks walking to where Ali is,"And Jinchuu I knew where Ali was the whole time but I didn't want to spoil you're little game,"

Suruno gets to Ali and says"What did I miss did yous start having a friendly cup of tea hmmmmmmm?"
Suruno gets ready for Ali to say these words: "Shut your traphole don't mock me,".


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

"Stop this fighting and, Jinchuu, let go of Ali and come look at this," Raven called.
"Umm, you have might have to hold that thought!" Jinchuu says as he dodges the incoming attacks by Suruno. When Naruto came in for an attack, Jinchuu quickly dashed out of the way,"Whoo! You actually touched my hair that time, I'm impressed. Of course that's as far as you go..." Jinchuu disappears, then two Jinchuus reappear in front of two boys and kicks them near a tree, then Jinchuu walks in front of them,"I think we're done for now," he claims, the clone Jinchuu reappears with Ali, then disappears,"Now, Raven, what did you want to show me?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Raven: "I want you all to go to where Ali is and see the big hole that Ali made some time ago." -He feels Ali is going to do some thing.- "Lets hurry be for she does something that well be bad."

Yukesema Ali: -Gets up.- "I'm sorry." -She runs off from the clone and heads to the forest that goes to the Sound Village.-

Raven: "Ekkk we need to hurry now and Stop Ali."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"I'm going to catch even if I kill myself doing so Raven don't go near me at all costs understand?" Suruno asks then disappears and runs after Ali.It doesn't take long for him to catch up and he lunges at her hoping to catch.

Meanwhile Naruto has just departed to catch Ali wondering why she left just like that.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

Clone Jinchuu uses Masouryuu to grab Ali and stop her,"There is no possible way you can get passed me," he said. Back at the crater, Jinchuu made it before everyone else, but his body began to hurt," Dammit! I must've used the Masouryuu too much," he said in agony. He gazed at the crater, which really wasn't all that big,"Hmph, I made bigger," he gloats to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Why do you all stop me sooner or later Orochimaru well come after me and kill everyone so why not let me go and let me be trapped. And that was half of the great one's power." -She crys.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

"I got one question for you," Clone Jinchuu says,"How do you think your life is worth? How do you think everyone that you know cares about you? If you think you are that worthless, than yeah, I could kill you right now without hesitation. Because there is no way I'm letting a comrade give herself up to that slimeball."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

Suruno reachs Ali and Jinchuu then shouts"Ali what are you thinking giving yourself up to Orochimaru he'll just kill every village in existance and it would be all your fault for be so dumb!"

Naruto heard the outburst and rushed to the site and stood beside Suruno with an angry look on his face.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Ok I fine I well stay." -She looks down and crys.- "But if my power gets to stonger I be trapped by my master. Then everyone well die and I be hurt by this sadness of everyone's death."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

After a minute of rest, Jinchuu dashed towards his clone and Ali. When he got there, his clone disappeared,"Don't worry, about us," he said as he put his arms around Naruto and Suruno's shoulders,"We are more the enough to handle Orochimaru, if he even dreams about coming for you, we will be there to protect you. Right, guys?"


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"You really think I'll let Orochimaru near you you're wrong I won't let him take another person I care about with killing me first which is impossible," Suruno says trying to make sure Ali doesn't pull that stunt again.

"Suruno stop bragging even if you could beat Orochimaru you would be seriously hurt and then his goons could come and kill you," Naruto says pissed off.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 21, 2009)

Gatrom: Wakes up to see a the remnaints of a battle, and Ali gone. "AHHHHH, Pretty lady been kidnapped. Gatrom will save her!" -Gatrom runs off to find Ali and finds her along with Naruto, Jinchuu, and Suruno.- "Did you do this!?" -Gatrom charges as all three of them.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

"Well, I guess that settles it!" Jinchuu says. Then, he notices Gatrom charging at him. He pulls Naruto and Suruno, then sticks out his foot and trips Gatrom,"No, we didn't do it, whatever it is you're talking about?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Eyes goes blood red she goes Bloodles.- "You a fool." -She grabs him and throws him into a tree. She takes off her coat and pulls out her one sword from her sword pack.- "I am not a weakling if you try to kill me like one you be a fool I would give in." -She looks evil and dark.- "no one can kill me like a weakling." -Raven looks at Ali scared.-

Raven: -He flys to Ali.- "Master you need to behappy you told me you hated your master from when you where put under him. So what do you think that gives you the right to leave me and everyone. If you do I well burn you."


----------



## Pyro (Feb 21, 2009)

Gatrom: -Gatrom stands up and brushes himself off, and looks at Ali.- "No way that is the same pretty lady. Gatrom is confused. What is going on?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -Appaers he slaps Ali.- "What you doing I know you lifed a live of sadness and pain but do you want to throw away your happy times away from more sadness and pain. Even if Orochimaru gets you he well kill everyone still and you be hurt. And I know you do not want to marry Itachi too but still stop locking people away and locking your self up in side." -He looks at Naruto, Suruno, Jinchuu, and Gatrom then Ali.- "Ali stay please I do not want you to throw away your life."


----------



## Pyro (Feb 21, 2009)

Gatrom: "Sasuke! Finally someone talking sense. What going on here?"


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Sasuke is right for once and also everyone wants you to stay because they care about you in fact I care about alot maybe even more than everyone else put together so if you do throw your life away remeber me and how I feel about you,how everyone feels about you and then maybe you'll realise your life is worth living ok?" Suruno says staring at Ali understanding why she had done this because he had done it as well.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Her eys go back to green and red in the mid. She feels sad.- "Alright I well stay but am I alright to stay when I only do is kill and hurt people." -She crys. Sasuke hugs her knowing Suruno likes her alot.-

Sasuke Uchiha: "Ali you are alow to stay the ice around you needs to melt. So you can be happy with everyone." -He looks at Suruno. With an evil look.-


----------



## Pyro (Feb 21, 2009)

Gatrom: -Gatrom senses the tension going on and slowly backs away.- "Someone needs a hug" he mumbles under his breath.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Sasuke you are an asshole you know that cause it is so easy to guess what you'll do just to annoy someone," Suruno says and then leaves and goes to the ramen shop but doesn't order anything.

Naruto leaves as well but goes straight home and sits on his bed pondering on the day's events along with the rest of the strange things that were going on.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 21, 2009)

Gatrom: "Did somone say food?" -Gatrom goes off to follow Saruno but DOES order something.- "Can you tell Gatrom what all that was about?"


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

Jinchuu lands on his feet after being thrown. After watching today's events, he goes to his usual hideout outside the village,"Things are going to be interesting..." he says to himself.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"What what was about I don't understand what you mean?" Suruno replies trying to figure out what Gatrom meant by his question and why ask at the ramen shop.

Naruto decided to go to the ramen shop and bumped into Hinata,who as soon as she sees Naruto starts blushing then says"Oh Nar..Naruto-kun wh..what are you do..doing he..here?" 
With that Hinata fainted and collapsed on to the ground.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Raven: "Master is stuck in a love triangle. What to do Master needs help" -He looks at Sasuke and Suruno. He goes to Suruno.- "Do you want to kidnap Ali and take her away. Go kidnap her and take her some where."

Yukesema Ali: -Looks at Sasuke she is ok now she pulls away from Sasuke. She thinks "I am trap by Sasuke and Suruno's love for me."-


----------



## Pyro (Feb 21, 2009)

OCC: You went to the ramen shop in your last post, Gatrom followed because he is still trying to figure out what is going on with everyone. He just walked into the fight halfway through.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

OOC: Why is all this stuff happening to my character damn me for making him like Ali as much as he does.

"Well Gatrom Ali ran off she was going to give herself up to Orochimaru and Raven as much as I like Ali I wouldn't kidnap her if she wants to be with me then she'll go with me and if not...well thats not my problem now is?" Suruno says trying to understand what is going on.

Naruto  is in the waiting room of the hospital hoping Hinata is ok because this time it wasen't because she was talking to him it was because of an old wound started to hurt again and now Hinata is in aboslute agony.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Raven: "Suruno what i mean by kidnap was ask her on a date. She might be at the inn working now so go ask her." -He looks at Suruno.-

Yukesema Ali: "Oh great I have to go to work." -She runs off from Sasuke and heads to the village then to the inn to work. Sasuke goes home and sighs.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Raven...I don't want her to reject me which I think she well I mean I'm just some hyper active kid who has a short temper and who's last girlfriend dumped him because he jad commitment issues which I still haven't solve so whats the point she'll just reject me and then I'll get so sad I might kill myself," Suruno says starting to cry thinking of what would happen anyway if Ali did say yes to him asking her out after the first date she'd probably dump him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Raven: "Ask her she will not I know her more then any one." -Raven looks at him.- "Or I well get Ali to ask you."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"YOU'LL WHAT!?" Suruno asks loudly but he already knows what raven had said and couldn't beilive his ears,"You can't just make someone do something like that they have to do it in their own time you stupid excuse for a bird because if people rush things like that its going to just crumple down until the couple have a messy breakup!"


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

"Raven has a point, you know," Jinchuu says resting his elbow on top of Suruno's head,"You can't just sit there and let a woman go, and it'll be even worse if a girl has to come to you and ask you out, you just wouldn't look like a man."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR if you want me to ask her out so bad then fine just remeber this when she dumps me it was all your fault for getting me to go out with her understand!" Suruno shouts and with that he stumps out of the ramen shop then he goes to the inn.When he walks in he sees Ali and walks up to her.
"Hi Ali I want to ask you something to you mind?" Suruno asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Raven: "I'm right so haha or Sasuke well ask Ali out I know he well sooner or later. Do you want her be taken from you or have her." -He looks at him.- "Or Ali well do what her father wants and marry Itachi when the time comes to it."

-In the Inn Ali is working at she sighs and does her job. She is bored and takes a break for a bit and goes out side in the back grauden and looks at the pold the koies are in.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Young Woman: "Um Ali is in the back at the grauden If you looking for her. You can go back there." -She smiles- "Ali does alot of work here even if it is her day's off Ali was not to be in today but she come in anyways."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Raven is more annoying than sasuke sometimes," Suruno mutters as he follows Ali,who hasn't noticed him,to the back garden then sneaks up behind and shouts"BOO!"

Naruto is sitting beside Hinata's bed and looks at the x-ray of the old wound.It was the wound to the heart neji gave her in the premilary rounds of the chuunin exams.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Turns around looks at Suruno." -She dressed in a lovely Kimono her hair is in a bun with a kunai holding it up.- "Suruno what brigns you here." -She blushing looks at him with her green\red eyes that look lovely.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

Suruno starts blushing when he sees Ali and says"Well...this  is going to be hard to say but I'll come out with it....Will You Go Out With Me?"
As soon a Suruno had said that he regreted it he shouldn't have listened to the others telling him to ask Ali out but he had been stupid and did what they had told him to do.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Yes Suruno I well go out with you." -She blushing thinks "I like him from the time I kissed his cheek but keep it in." She walks to him.- "I could see if I can leave so we can go some where."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"What a minute my ears stopped listening after you said you'll go out with me which I might have imagined so SAY WHAT you couldn't have said yes did you!?" Suruno says completely alarmed by Ali's answer he had thought she would have rejected him but she had said yes.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I said yes." -She giggles she is happy.- "I can see if i can get off work as we can go some where." -Ali looks at him blushing.- "So do you want to go some where."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

Then it hits him he had forgotten to think of a place for them to go to if she had said yes which she did so he decides to ask"Well where do you want to go Ali I mean I'm the one taking you out on the date after all,"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I never been to a hotsprings be for do you know where one is." -She knows what a Hotspring is but ever been to one.- "But first let me go ask and see if I can leave."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Ok then hurry you got it?" Suruno says still partly in shock knowing that he and Ali were going on a date he just couldn't beilive it and everytime he blinked he expected to find himself in bed and what was happening right now was all just a happy dream but he knew it wasn't a dream he could never dream this up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Ok" -She leaves and goes to the woman that Suruno show she runs the inn. After a bit she comes back.- "I can go with you Suruno. Oh after the hotsprings I want to how you a lovely village I lived in for a long time befor coming where to the leaf."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

Meanwhile, Jinchuu heads to the hospital where Naruto was,"Hey, Naru- chan, what's going on?" He takes a quick glimpse at the woman who was in the bed,"She's cute, she your girl?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -Sees Raven coming to him.- "Do you have to go back to the Sand Village to get the letter for Ali." -Raven forgot.-

Raven: "Aww I forgot Sasuke if you see Ali tell her I had to go." -He flys off to the Sand where Ali's friend live.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Well Ali lets go to the hot springs which just so happen to be beside my house so its time to go," Suruno says and starts walking to the hot springs with Ali right beside him.

"No but to be honest I wish she was because she is shy but caring and she is so cute I wish she was my girl," Naruto says to Jinchuu.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Blushing she holds Suruno's hand. She holding her outfits and sword pack. She still in her Kimono that she bught for her jod.- "I'm so happy to be with you Suruno."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Me too Ali me too in fact I'm not just happy I'm thrilled you said yes cause to be honest I'm not very good when it comes to dates most of the time and I'm used to get dumped and rejected by girls I like but still none of my previous girlfriends gave me the same spark when I was with them like you I mean just being with you makes happy I would do anything to be with you forever," Suruno replies to Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Smiles.- "Iwish there was a why for me to marry you not Itachi but how can I my father wished me to marry him." -She looks down.- "I hate to be his wife. He saved my life when I was six and he was seven but what gived him the right to ask me to ask me to marry him when we where children."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Well thats the one thing sasuke and itachi have in common except the sharingan they both act so cool by annoying  people in anyway they want no matter what it is they'll do it all right," Suruno says wondering what started this topic for the conversation meaning why did Ali say does things well it was sweet at the start but thinking of itachi annoys Suruno.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

"You and Suruno must be brothers or something. Seriously, can't you sense that she likes you too?" Jinchuu says to Naruto.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I have the sharingan too but it is the ex-sharingan thanks to my father being an Uchiha and my Mother was an Unaten. So my sharingan is mixed with bloodles. My eyes are green and red because i have the ex-sharingan on right now." -She sighs.- "I hate my family history."


----------



## Pyro (Feb 21, 2009)

Gatrom: Gatrom finishes his food at the ramen shop and goes off the the hospital. "She looks like she in bad shape. Her heart is hurting in more ways than one. Naruto if you need anything, call Gatrom and Gatrom will come," Gatrom says with a nod.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -He gouse into his house he looks around and closes the door he sees some one in the dark.- "What are you doing here." -He knows it is Itachi in the house but why.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

"Hmph, how funny, even a lug like Gatrom can sense it. Naruto, if you want be a great ninja, you need to learn how to sense things without your senses. Come, follow me," Raito says. He leads Naruto in the training field,"Sit down and meditate for a while," He orders.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -Leaves his house he thoght he show Itachi but not sure.- "if it was him I have to tell Ali and she well get mad what do I do." -He looks around and sighs.- "I need help what to do."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 21, 2009)

Raven: -He sees Gaara is home.- "Sorry I did not stay." -He looks down.-

Gaara: "it is ok here take this to Ali I wrote why you where gone." -Raven takes it and leaves.-

-Raven sees Sasuke and goes to him. Sasuke looks at Raven and looks at him. He takes the note and pots it away.-

OOC: Sorry to tell everyone the story is almost coming to it's end we have about some more parts befor the part two comes up. i hope everyone joins part two.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 22, 2009)

"Hi Ali at least you know your family history I only know a rumor that says that my uncle,Naruto's dad,is the 4th hokage which is kind of easy to beilive seeing as they both have the same crazy hairdo but thats about it and thats just a rumor too its so annoying not knowing the rest of my family except for Naruto and Jinchuu well thats what he claims anyway," Suruno says then yawns,"Man the family speech takes alot out of me,"

"But..but I'm no good at concentrateing ask anyone they'll say the same thing I swear and also by the way Suruno is my cousin not my brother but he acts like most of the time," Naruto says trying to wriggle out of the idea of mediating.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Looks at the sky.- "I know this would be odd but when I was younger the day I killed my family it was snowing I was happy to see the snow so I asked to play in the snow then three hours past and Orochimaru came to get me in that three hours I killed my clan without know I thoght I would be locked in that room again but Orochimaru was not like my father. Orochimaru cryed for me it was the first time I show Master like that. After that I thoght I could stay with him. But he when mad one day and wanted power I bald my self and run then I found my dad and stayed with him then Orochimaru killed my father. That what started me to run away.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 22, 2009)

Gatrom: -To Nartuo- "Meditating is easy, its all about sitting and waiting, and thinking, and sitting, and waiting, and thinking, and sitting, but no falling asleep!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 22, 2009)

Raven: -Flys around he sees Ali and Suruno. He lands to them.- "Master you on sorry to tell you this but he wrote back." -Looks at Suruno.- "This is master's first date I'm so happy she is growing up." -Ali looks at raven coldly. Raven shivers and flys off.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 22, 2009)

"Hi Ali why did you give raven that cold look?" Suruno asks starting to get freaked out by what Ali just did I mean who cares if its her first date everyone has a first date.

"Gatrom I will end up fall asleep I know it by what the heck I'll try but just this once understand?" Naruto replies giving in and with that he started mediating.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "It is nothing." -Looks at Raven. Raven flys off he knows to not leave letters with some one eash.- "Suruno do you mide if Raven comes with us."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 22, 2009)

"I don't mind raven was they one who tried to get me to ask you out because raven knew if he didn't I would have chickened out of asking you out," Suruno says,"Yeah that is one helpful bird alright."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Blushing.- "Raven is but he is annoying some times when it comes to bugging me for food that I can't find." -Raven comes back with the letter Ali pets him.- "Raven be good I do not want your eating any bad food again when we go back to Kori after the hot springs." 

Raven: "Yay can I turn into a human please Ali I want to be in hot water." -He looks at Ali with sad eyes.- "I be good and not bug people." 

Yukesema Ali: -Looks at Suruno.- "Do you care if he turns but you well have to watch him and make sure he does not spy on any girls."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 22, 2009)

"Don't worry Ali I'll watch and control his pervy needs so raven if you try to spy on the girls you're in for a beating understand?" Suruno says acting tough to get Raven scared.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 22, 2009)

Raven: -Turns into a human.- "Ali I well be good." -Looks alot like Ali he could pass for Ali's brother with black hair.- "So come on lets go i want to be in hot water I hope it is not like the lava springs in Kori."

Yukesema Ali: -She pickes up a rock on throws it at Raven.- "You are a pain why could my father get me a bat of something eash be side an annoying bird." -Raven walks to Ali and looks at her.-

Raven: "You know you like me. You know I'm better then other animal's" -He picks Ali's forehead.- "No other animal can befriends with the best master here and understands you."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 22, 2009)

"Yous two its time to go to the hot springs so stop squabbling and come on or I'm leave both of yous here until I'm done with the hot springs then I'll beat the living crap out of both of you!" Suruno shouts furiously he glares at Ali and Raven hoping they stop arguing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Follows Suruno.- "I'm sorry lets go." -Ali walks with him then Raven follows behind them.- "So you well hurt me Suruno after the hotsprins but it is not good to hit a girl or they can kick your butt."

Raven: -Laughes little and thinks "Master is funny in the kinimo still for her job. She is cute but funny." He looks at Suruno walks to him and whipers.- "Master and you make a cute couple I like master being happy not all cold as ice your starting to melt the ice around her."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 22, 2009)

"Okay, Naruto," Jinchuu begins,"What do you hear?" Raito begins forming the Rasengan to see if Naruto can pinpoint the source of the sound.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 22, 2009)

Sasuke: -Walks around he sees Ali and Suruno then sees Raven as a human but does not know it is Raven. He looks at Ali and sighs. He thinks "She looks happy but hy can she see I like her I helped her alot in th past I was there when her father locked her in that room." He stays there and watches them for a bit then he walks to the ramen shop to get ramen that he gets ones in a great time.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 22, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -Done eating then looks for Naruto, Jinchuu, and Gatrom are at he sighs.- "I could train but I wish I could train with Ali like I do when she is on her days off. But no she busy and she is harder to face then Itachi is So it can help me beat Itachi if I train with her. But how does Ali get stouger I never see her train at all so how does she do it." -He thinks to him self "Maybe do to having five masters and use only forbddin Jutsus and her gife of using powers of the great ones or she is so good she does not have to train." He sighs.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 23, 2009)

"Ali I'm not going to hurt you unless you and raven start arguing again its annoying," Suruno says hen turns to raven and whispers,"Really she seemed no different than now when I first met her,"

"Yeah its a...OH HELL NAH you better not hit my with that or I'll kill you rasengans are dangerous!" Naruto Shouts with his hand behind his back holding a kunai,"TAKE THIS!"
Naruto throws the kunai at Jinchuu hoping he was where Naruto hoped he was.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 23, 2009)

Raven: "You did not know master for how long I know her. She only staied by Sasuke and talk to him. I it good she talks to more people then three. Oh master he was happy you wrote back with good news. He hopes you keep being happy." -He smiles.- "I am gald you two write everyday." 

Yukesema Ali: "He is a goodfriend even thought his demon is lower then me and everyone I know that is one. But Suruno I hope you meet good friends and stay friends with them for ever." -Looks at her neckles.- "Huh it is black again what does it mean. Dad never told me what this is beside my mother used it. I wish I could have know my mom and how great she was. Raven you know my mom befor you where my pet what was she like." -Raven Looks into the sky.-

Raven: "She was a goddess of light. You took after her Ali but your power is differ." -He looks at Suruno.- "You mighjt think it is boring for me and her to talk. Ok Lets get going."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 23, 2009)

"Wait out of curiousity who is this friend is he in the sand village and if so is he Gaara?" Suruno asks with great curiousity,"Well is he huh huh huh?"
Suruno realises he is probably annoying Ali and raven with his atidute to finding out who it is.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 23, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Yeah it is Gaara. He helped me when I was lose. I had no where to stay when i was a child she He hided me in his hiding place when we where children." -She looks at the sky.- "I know to much people."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 23, 2009)

"Gaara is a good friend I know that but he wasn't always like that he used to be controlled by the Shukaku whenever he fought he acted weird like he had to kill his oppenent and his purpose was to kill that was freaky," Suruno says remebering what Naruto and Gaara himself had told him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 23, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Looks down. Raven looks at Ali then Suruno.- "Gaara was not evil when we where children but He turned evil when I had to go back home I was about four some with Gaara. I hope I could meet Gaara again only Revan saw him." -She looks down and sighs.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 23, 2009)

"What you don't go to the sand village?" Suruno asks,"Well you do know it isn't that hard to get there I had go do something at the sand village before and it only took me a few hours to reach of course I was riding I really fast and huge clay bird man thats the only good thing about Deidara he has a of good way of transport,"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 23, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I have beeen there when I was child. But Gaara might not member me at all. Come on we better go on our date befor it gets late." -She walks on she does not want to talk any more.-

Raven: "Is it just me or did the ice come back around her." -He looks at Ali and He feels she is differ like she was befor cold as ice.- "I hope Ali well be ok." -First time he cold her by her name not master.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 23, 2009)

"If you didn't want to talk anymore you could have just told me you know," Suruno says starting to get into a huffy mood thinking Man Ali is really confusing me today first when I ask her out she's all happy now she's acting as if this date is tortuing her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 23, 2009)

Raven: "I hope Master is... Wait it can't be that. Master is it the day of Kori's play today that is why you want to go to Kori or is it not Master is can't be that." -He does not know what is the mater with Ali.-

Yukesema Ali: -She turns and smiles at Suruno befor she know it She passed out Her seal is weaking faster. She falls back wards onto the ground.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 23, 2009)

Jinchuu didn't move an inch, for the kunai was thrown 5 meters away from him,"You were a little off, try again..." he says. This time, he created a clone, who also created a Rasengan,"Try to attack me again," he ordered.


----------



## Cursed Ninja (Feb 23, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -Walks past Suruno and Ali and he coughts her.- "Suruno we need to take her to the doctors." -He looks at Ali.- "Her seal is weaking fast. I hope she is ok."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 23, 2009)

Raven: -looks at Sasuke and Suruno.- "Suruno Do you think this date is bad for you and Ali." -He sighs.- "It is bad you two cold not good to the hotsprings. Lets hurry take her to the doctors be for she gets any more ill."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 24, 2009)

"Damn why now damn it Raven I want you to get Naruto and Jinchuu then meet us at the hospital understand?" Suruno asks then crouchs down and picks up Ali in his arms and gets readying to run.

"Hmmmmmmmm I'll get you this time believe it!" Naruto says then throws two kunai knives one for Jinchuu and the othe for the clone.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 24, 2009)

Raven: -Turnes into his bird form and flys to Naruto and Jinchuu.- "Suruno needs your help now. So follow me." -He flys off to where Suruno, Sasuke and Ali at.-

Sasuke Uchiha: "Suruno I know some one that can make a new seal on Ali's demon but he is.... never mind." -Does not say who he was doing to say. He thinks "Why is Orochimaru the only one know the high seal but Ali spoke of someone eash that know the seal too."-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 24, 2009)

"I know who it is and thats bad being him the only one who can make a new one but then again someone else might know how," Suruno says worried about what might happen to Ali then he all of a sudden thought of some hand signs for no reason unless,"I think I know the hand signs but still I'm not sure its hard to guess if I just randomly thought of them or if they're the real hand signs fo the jutsu,"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 24, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Starts to wake up. She looks around and yells. She hates being in hospitals. She gets mad then passes out again near the bed.-

Sasuke Uchiha: -Heard Ali's screams.- "Suruno lets do see if Ali's in a room. I think she is scared." -He looks down.- "Why does she fear hospitals. I hope she is ok."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 24, 2009)

Raven: "Jinchuu and Naruto come on Suruno needs your help now." -He picks Jinchuu's head.- "Come on. Stop your frighting and lets go." -He is being annoying.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 24, 2009)

Jinchuu, again, did not move. This time the kunai barely grazed his cheeks,"You're getting close, but this time try hitting the Rasengan" he ordered. Then, he created another clone, who also formed a Rasengan.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 24, 2009)

Raven: -Sighs he is ignored.- "Fine be that why you two." -Flys off where Suruno and Sasuke are at.- "Sorry they are fighting. They ingored me. And how is Ali."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 24, 2009)

Jinchuu deactivates his Rasengan and desummons his clones,"Looks like we have another problem," He complains,"Come on, Naruto, Suruno needs our help." Jinchuu then followed Raven's trail.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 24, 2009)

OOC: We well have to wait for Narurider to come back or post later. Or do you want to fill him in that Jinchuu and Naruto where suruno and Sasuke and Raven are at.

Raven: -He turns into his human form.- "I'm bored. I wish master never had a demon in her." -He sighs.- "Master you are a pain to look after."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 24, 2009)

OOC: You mean take over for him? I could fill in for Naruto...
---------------------------
Jinchuu and Naruto made it to where Suruno and the others were,"Alright, we're here, what's the problem?" he asked.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 24, 2009)

Raven: "It is Ali her seal on her demon is weaking fast." -He is a human, he looks like Ali alot.- "I hope Ali hangs in there."

Sasuke: "Raven Ali well hang into there. She is stonger then most people I meet even with her trainning Orochimaru gived her to do." -He falls back even thinking about the trainning Ali has to do.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 24, 2009)

"Well, there isn't much to do then," Jinchuu explains,"Unless we research the seal that was used on her, I think we can strengthen it, but I don't know if that's possible. Do you know how much time she has left?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 24, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Her seal is a weak seal her father did on her and only two people that know the high seal Ali needs is Orochimaru and Darkia. But I do not know where Darkia is so we have to ask Orochimaru." -He sighs.- "Why do we have to ask him."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 24, 2009)

Raven: "Sasuke you know about Darkia. Oh Ali has about an hour befor he comes out and he well get mad for being sealed I think." -He is unsure.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 24, 2009)

"Then, we don't have time to travel all the way to the Sound village," Jinchuu said getting mad,"Damn! If we don't restrengthen the seal, then she'll..." Jinchuu vanished and reappeared in the Hokage's office,"I'm sorry, Lord Hokage, but I have a matter to discuss with you about Ali Yukesema," he greeted.
"Yes, what is it?" the hokage replied.
"Her demon seal is weakening, I was hoping that there might be some way of strengthening it," Jinchuu explained,"We only have an hour left before it is completed released..."
"Sorry, but Ali's seal is an unknown seal, only Orochimaru knows about it," the hokage replies.
"Damn!" Jinchuu vanishes then reappears back to where everybody was, with a look of defeat.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 24, 2009)

Gatrom: -Huffing and puffing, Gatrom runs up behind Raito.- "Mrs. Hokage lady, (I assume we are using Tsunade), Ali needs help. Maybe pervy froggy man could help."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 25, 2009)

"I have to say this bad but there is something we can do so I'll need Naruto and any person who is really fast," Suruno says,"Because if we go there really fast we might make it to the sound village and back in time but of course we could let the beast come out then use Sealing Jutsu: Demonic Soul Seal I mean it work on the nine tailed fox after all,"

"Are you kidding who would do that jutsu it would kill them after they use it!" Naruto shouts then Suruno gives him a depressed look,"No you can't Suruno you can't do it I wouldn't let you!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 25, 2009)

Raven: "We can take the back way to the sound it is faster them the other way." -He sighs.- "But I hope Ali is ok lets go check in her." -He looks at Sasuke, Naruto, Jinchuu, and Gatrom.- "Ali hates place like this. She hates the dark too." 

Yukesema Ali: -In the room Ali wakes up again. She gets up and changes into her clothes She jumps out of the window and runs out of the leaf village but does not get far.- "Oww why do you have to hurt me Alinegarensol." -He demon name Alinegarensol.-


----------



## Pyro (Feb 25, 2009)

Gatrom: -When she stops Gatrom appears beside her.- "Where is pretty lady going?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 25, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I need my seal fix I'm trying.." -She passes out and falls to the ground out cold her seal weaker more and more. Alinegarensol takes over he dressed oddly. His hair is jet black, eyes are red, marks on his face that are red.-

Alinegarensol: "Poor Ali the seal on her is a weak one her foolish father sould have Orochimaru of Darkia do it but no." -He looks at Gatrom.- "I'm Ali's demon nice to meet you." -He bows.- "May you go tell Sasuke, Naruto, Suruno, Jinchuu, and Raven come here."


----------



## Pyro (Feb 25, 2009)

Gatrom: -Gatrom makes a earth clone and tells that clone to go find Sasuke, Naruto, Surano, and Jinchuu. After that, Gatrom begins to change from a happy go lucky gentle giant to a very large, very angry behemoth of a man.- "WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH ALI! BRING HER BACK! THICK SKIN NO JUTSU!" -Gatrom's skin begins to harden and he then draws a kunai and charges Alinegarenson.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 25, 2009)

Alinegarensol: "She need to sleep for right now. The seal waken her more and more if she stays like the way she was." -He looks at the kunai's then blocks them with his tails.- "If you want to fight me you well hurt Ali. She is part of me."


----------



## Pyro (Feb 25, 2009)

"YOU ARE NOT GOING TO TAKE ALI AWAY! AND IF I CANT HURT YOU THEN..." _Gatrom slams his hands into the ground and a dome of earth covers Alinegarensol trapping the deamon.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 25, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -Looks at Raven.- "What you doing this is not a plase to hang up side down. I know you are bored but sit up right."

Raven: "No Sasuke you not my boss. So naa" -Laughs at Sasuke.- "Make me or I well not do it" -Sasuke flips Raven.- "Oww I'm telling Ali."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 25, 2009)

Alinegarensol: -He sighs.- "You did not her me." -He breaks the dome and walks off out of the dome.- "Ali well be back to her seal gets fix I be out." -He climbs into a tree and falls asleep.-


----------



## Pyro (Feb 25, 2009)

Gatrom: "Gatrom has to find Naruto and Sasuke." -Gatrom uses his earth clones and finds everyone bringing them with him to Ali-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 26, 2009)

Jinchuu can sense the demonic presence from afar,"Oh no..." he says as he runs to where Aligarensol and Gatrom were fighting. On the way there, he finds the earth clone Gatrom made,"Where are they?" he asked.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 26, 2009)

"Deamon took over Ali and fell asleep in tree. Gatrom could not stop it. What should we do?"


----------



## Narurider (Feb 26, 2009)

"Hmmmmm what is this feeling I have at the moment wait what is wrong my seal its acting up my demon is trying to tell me something but what?" Suruno asks himself then it hits him,"ALI'S DEMON its either free or its taken over her body but still either way this is bad very bad,"
Suruno rushs around the village trying to find Ali but ends up bumping into Naruto and then Suruno explains what is probably happening so they both run around until finally they find Ali's demon in a tree.
"What happened here?" they both ask in unison.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 26, 2009)

Alinegarensol: "Well is it the fox demon host. Let me guess your name is Naruto." -He jumps infront of Naruto.- "Hello Naruto you are the nine talled demon fox's host."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 26, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Come Raven we better go see if Ali is ok." -He runs off Raven runs behind him keeping up with Sasuke.- "Raven what happiens if Ali's demon take over her."

Raven: "She well go to sleep so the demon can take over and stay out." -He sighs.- "But she well befind lets hurry and get to her and the others be for they hurt her." -They get to Alinegarensol and the others.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 27, 2009)

"Hi you demon you're Ali's demon so I'll give you two choices 1st choice is you give Ali back and the 2nd choice is a make you give her back which one do you choose?" Suruno asks.
"I don't think thats going to help Suruno even with the 10-tailed Falcon you're still screwed," Naruto says and Suruno reponse by giving him an angry glare.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 27, 2009)

Alinegarensol: "Ali is ok she is sleeping and healing right now. If she comes out with her seal like this she well die. I care deeply for Ali." -He puts his hand on where the seal is.- "We need to see Orochimaru fast."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 27, 2009)

"Wow you are one weird demon my demon resents me and the 9-tailed resents Naruto but helps him because if he dies so does his demon so its like rent demon's chakra so Naruto lives and the demon has a place to stay," Suruno says freaked out at talkig to a demon not just in his own body but right in front of him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 27, 2009)

Alinegarensol: "I like her. I wish I would never leave her. She need me or Ali well go mad." -He looks around he sees Sasuke and Raven.- "Hi Raven."

Raven: "Hi Alin." -He looks at him he turns into a raven and flys to him ahd lands on his arm.- "I hope we can hurry get Ali's seal fixed. You wish to be in a seal that is higher then the one you are in."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 27, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Gatrom do you think it is odd Ali has a demon that is a boy in her and she is a girl." -He looks at Alinegarensol.- "He is odd looking his tails has flames on the tips of them."

Alinegarensol: "What my tails are cute and fluffy." -He walks to Sasuke and Gatrom. His tail rubs on Sasuke's arm. Sasuke gets feared out by Alinegarensol.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 27, 2009)

Jinchuu bursts out laughing,"I can't believe this thing! Its gay, and a weakling, yet, it calls itself a demon!" he says,"But out of all seriousness, Negarensol, we need the fastest way to the Sound village, and I'm guessing that you know the way..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 27, 2009)

Alinegarensol: -He is blushing then stops.- "Hey I'm not weak I'm only hiding my true power but do you want to see my real form." -He looks evil.- "I'm a wolf of fire darkness." -He turns and a gigantic flamen-wolf with nine-teen tails going all differ ways. His power is higher then the other demons.-


----------



## Cursed Ninja (Feb 27, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Jinchuu you sould not have saied that about him." -He is scared and still feared out by Alinegarensol.- "I know he is creepied me out. I hope he is not yaoi or ewww." -Scared of a yaoi demon.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 27, 2009)

"*whistles* What a beaut! I've never seen such a wonderful sight," Jinchuu says,"Oh, and Sasuke, calm down, he isn't going to hurt us. At least, he can't. Besides, I'm just here to help a friend so there's no need to fight."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 27, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "I do not know if Alinegarensol well not do any think yaoi to me." -He hides be hided Jinchuu.- "I'm scared and I never get scared." 

Alinegarensol: -Turns into his human form his power goes down and he looks at Sasuke and Jinchuu.- "You do not have to be scared Sasuke." -He looks at Jinchuu.- "So who are you."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 27, 2009)

"My name is Jinchuu Uzumaki, I have an obligation to Ali as her friend," Jinchuu says as he introduces himself,"Sasuke, everyone gets scared, so don't try to act tough, especially towards a yaoi. They might fall in love with you." Jinchuu snickers a little.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 27, 2009)

Alinegarensol: "You are cute Jinchuu." -He walks to Jinchuu his tail rubs up Jinchuu's arm.- 

Sasuke Uchiha: "I think he likes you Jinchuu." -He gets grabs by one of Alinegarensol's tail.- "Ekk help a yaoi demon." -Scared.- "Awww." -Alinegarensol licks him's cheek then Jinchuu's.- "Eww."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 27, 2009)

"Sorry, but wrong person to lick," Jinchuu says as he rubs off the spit left behind from the lick,"But, I think Sasuke would enjoy your company more than me."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 27, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "I hate yaoi guys. Lets get Ali's seal fixed." -He looks at Jinchuu.- "Let take him to Orochimaru and get the seal fixed now."

Alinegarensol: "I want to stay out more and play." -He looks at them two.- "You know you two liked me licking you two." -He winks.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 27, 2009)

Jinchuu shivers a little,"Sasuke, this is going to be one long trip," he says to Sasuke,"All I got to say is that we need to uphold and protect our manhood, and make sure not to sleep, or drop the soap.*"
----------------
Drop-the-soap) A term usually referred to the process of rape in prison, starting off with dropping a bar of soap during the shower period. Of course, this is used in the same sense.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 27, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "ok but why is he yaoi or is it because Ali is his host." -He looks at him.- "Let hurry and get Ali back." -He looks around.- "Wait where is Raven at."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 27, 2009)

"Usually, if the host has a good relationship with their bijuu, they usually end up influencing each other, so its a definite maybe," Jinchuu replied,"As for Raven, I don't know where the F he is, but he needs to get here and distract this dude, so we can get a move on."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 27, 2009)

Raven: -He flys to Alin and the others.- "Alin be good you know Ali well bemad at you and hurt you and throw her out of her body. So lets get that seal fix." -Looks at Sasuke and Jinchuu.- "Lets go Ali need to come back." -Alin only listens to Raven and Ali. Alin stops.-

---------

Alin is small form of saying Alinegarensol.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

"Well, that's a relief," Jinchuu says as he begins to follow Raven and Alin.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -he follows be hind them.- "Raven where we going this path is not the one I know." -He looks oddly.-

Raven: "It is the path Ali takes to see Orochimaru it be hours fast then the other way." -They are in the forest near the Yukesema Village and the Sound.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

Jinchuu just remains silent. Strangely, he had a bad feeling about this,"Hey, Alin, there was supposed to be another person who knew about the seal right? Who was he?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Alinegarensol: "He is Orochimaru's twin brother Darkin but he is on a mission. So we have to go see Orochimaru or Ali call him Mr. Snakie." -He laughs at that name.- "Ali gived him an odd nickname."

Sasuke Uchiha: "That is a odd name." -He laughs.- "Mr. Snakie is funny name for him. Lol he is like a snake."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Raven: "We are here." -They are at the outside part of the Sound Vilage.- "Huh Do you want to go ahead or wait here to Ali gets her seal fixed."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 28, 2009)

Suruno and Naruto follows Alin and the others and when they reach the sound Suruno says,"Oh pick me I want to go ahead pick me please me me me me!"
"Calm down Suruno its not like its a funfair or a ramen shop so you shouldn't be so excited about it it'll be boring anyway," Naruto says.
"Hi I don't care I want to go to make sure as soon as Ali's seal is fixed Orochimaru doesn't snatch her," Suruno replies.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 28, 2009)

"Gatrom will go too. Just to be safe." -Gatrom steps in front of the party to protect it from anything that might be coming that way.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 28, 2009)

"Gatrom you're in front so they'll attack you first if they attack us which they hopefully won't cause it would be hard to beat them all by ourselves so be careful," Suruno says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Alingarensol: -Looks at Suruno and Naruto.- "So raven who is Suruno Ali's love." -Raven flys to Suruno.-

Raven: "He is Suruno Alin and do not be all yaoi to him." -Alin looks sad.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 28, 2009)

"Raven its a free country he can be yoai if he wants but he should know there is no chance he can make me like him I hate all demons you should know that they in my opinion are evil," Suruno says.
"Oh that got to hurt oh well Suruno 1 Demon nil woo you go Suruno you show him who is the best out of you two," Naruto cheers then walks to Gatrom and whispers,"I bet ya 50 ryo Alin well kick Suruno's ass,"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Alinegarensol: "If you do not like me then you do not like Ali." -He walks off mad. He does not want get the seal fix now.- "Huh Humans are so foolish."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 28, 2009)

"Oh man I can't believe it why do I even open my big mouth?" Suruno asks himself then angrily shouts,"Get back here cause the two options are back first choice you help us get to Orochimaru and get Ali's seal fixed or I make you understand?!"
"Cous calm down you'll hurt yourself and everyone else if you stay angry," Naruto says.
"Who cares I will do anything to stop Ali from dying even if I have to kill all of you!" Suruno shouts at Naruto.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Alinegarensol: "Huh why do you care for her." -He looks away.- "You better say your sorry or I well not get the seal fixed." -He lays on a tree.-

Raven: "Alin stop this now." -Alin did not listen to Raven this time.-


----------



## Narurider (Feb 28, 2009)

"Why do I care for her thats stupid I care about for alot of reason if I told you all the reasons we would be here all day but one is she is like me she has a demon inside a physco wants to take shes nearly all alone like me if it wasn't for Naruto and Ali I would be all alone," Suruno says,"and fine I'm sorry,"
Naruto stares at Suruno,who never apoligized to anyone before,with disbelief.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Alinegarensol: "Ok fin I well go get the see fix." -He kisses Suruno's cheek.- "So you can be with her." 

Raven: -Flys off and sees Orochimaru out side of his lair coming this why. He flys back to everyone.- "Orochimaru he is coming this why fast."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

"Well, Negarensol, you just had your first lesson in love," Jinchuu notes,"But just so you wouldn't go around being gay to every person you see..." Jinchuu creates a shadow clone,"You can take this."
"What!?" The clone says in fear.
"He's just like me, and lasts pretty long as long he doesn't get hurt."
"Wait, what? No, please!"
"Have fun..."
"This is cruel and unusual punishment! I'm getting my lawyer!"
"Hey, bro!" A feminine voice calls in the distance.

Name: Riki Namikaze

Age: 17

Birthday: 4/29

Village: Konoha

Clan: Namikaze

Family: Jinchuu Namikaze (Younger Brother), Bi Namikaze (Father), Juu Namikaze (Mother), Suruno Uzumaki (Cousin), Naruto Uzumaki (Cousin)

Jutsu Style: Basically, all the stuff Jinchuu knows

Blood Type: O

Blood Line: None

Eye Color: Blue

Height: 5'5

Weight: 115 lbs

Background: Riki is the older sister of Jinchuu. She was born having a normal life, so there's not much to talk about.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Alinegarensol: -He sees Orochimaru coming.- "What can we do he I getting near. What do we do fight or run." -He loks at Jinchuu and sees a girl.- "Jinchuu who is she."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

"Oh, this is my sister, Riki," Jinchuu greets and gives her a weird stare.
"Nice to meet you," Riki greets,"Why are you staring at me like that?"
"You know why..."
"Okay, I'll tell you," Riki began to explain,"When you left to find Naruto Suruno, Ma and Dad wanted to make sure you were okay, so they sent me..."
"Do they think that I'm some kid or something?"
"That's what I told them."
"*sigh* My parents are so protective. Anways, Its better not to make any sudden moves. Let's just see what he does. But, Naruto, Suruno, you guys better rev up those demons of yours, just in case."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Alinegarensol: -He gets his sword out be makes fire wraps around the sword.- "Orochimaru What you doing near here if you trying to take Ali she is weak her seal is disappaering can you fined it." -He looks at him madly.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll control Orochimaru, if that's okay
-------------------------
"*snickers* Ah, amazing, you are all here," Orochimaru begins,"Those wretched Uzumaki boys and their cousins, a dumbfounded giant, and then there's you, Alinegarensol and Ali. Now, what's this about your seal weakening? Wouldn't you whether be free, or has that so called "love" you feel towards her have weakened your demonic spirit?"
"And thats coming from the dude who sealed him in there," Jinchuu says.
"True, but..." Orochimaru appears behind Alinegarensol and puts him in a choke hold. While doing so, he puts his hands over to where the seal is,"I have the choice to whether weaken it or restrengthen it... But of course, I can't do it alone..."
"What do you want?" Jinchuu asks.
"*laughs* A sacrifice..." Orochimaru answers.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Raven: -Turns into his human form and grabs Orochimaru.- "You not geing Master I know she is the one to be used for that but She well not give into you." -Alinegarensol looks at Orochimaru his eyes turn to Ali he disappaers Ali takes over.-

Yukesema Ali: "Master." -She looks at him.- "Master thank you."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

Orochimaru looks at Jinchuu who had given his own blood as compensation for the restrengthened seal,"Is she that important to you?" Orochimaru says.
"I have an obligation as a friend..." Jinchuu replies.
"Oh, really?" Orochimaru laughs,"Well, then, my work here is done for now..." Orochimaru disappears in a swarm of leaves,"Goodbye, my pupil..." Jinchuu looks at his arm where the hole that Orochimaru made, in its place was a mangekyou sharigan- like marking,"Damn bastard cursed me while I was trying to save you!" Jinchuu yelled in anger.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I know." -She sighs looks down and feels sadden.- "I am going some where for a bit." -She walks off Raven stays be him. ALi is in her hidden place.- "What can I do I was to tell master that I got better at the great ones powers. But he well take over me sooner." -She sits by the lake in her hidden place and sighs.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

Jinchuu sat down and sighed, then began observing the curse some more,"I hope this doesn't kill me..." he says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Raven: "Master can fix all curse Orochimaru showed her how to do it when she was little but she is upset for some thing has her upset. It maybe because of her power growing. If it gets more powerfull Orochimaru well take her sooner then he said he would."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

"Well, then, I can't depend on her," Jinchuu says,"She's too dumb to think about her own power. The power that is growing inside her can be her own if she wanted it to be, so I don't see why she doesn't try to control it... In fact, that's what we'll do! I'm going to help her use her power! You think you could show me where she is?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Ykesema Ali: -Appaers to Raven and Jinchuu.- "I'm not weak I can use my power better." -She looks mad her eyes are blood red.- "Do you wish to see my power I hold." -She takes of her sword pack. Raven grabs Ali.- 

Raven: "Jinchuu you sould not saied that." -He knocks Ali out.- "She is not like must people She can be cold hearted some times."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

"Good, then I won't hold back either," Jinchuu says as the curse starts to react to Ali's power,"Orochimaru cursed me, so I don't know how long I can hold. But knowing that I'm fghting you, I don't really care." The curse, soon, completely overtakes Jinchuu's body and a mysterious black chakra forms around him, his pupils disappear and take the form of the curse mark,"Are you ready to give me your all?"
"Oh boy, here we go," Riki says after observing the situation.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She pulls away from Raven. Raven looks scared of Ali he knows if her soul hits 0% she well turn into Al-Surea his darkform. She greabs Jinchuu's neck and looks at his eyes.- "Do you want to face the darkness of my heart."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

Jinchuu disappears in a puff of smoke, it was a clone, and, out of it, comes another hand that grabs Ali's hands,"Depends on whether you're going to give in to it," He replies.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Her hand glowes oddly.- "Lol. Child hood pain." -Puts her hand on Jinchuu's head.- "This jutsu bigged back your memeries of pain of child hood."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

All the memories of Jinchuu's childhood run through his mind, they were all happy memories of him training with his father, being smothered by his mother, and being teased by his sister,"Thanks for letting me relive my memories, but the only pain I felt..." Jinchuu says as he takes off his kimono, revealing scars, along with the spreading curse mark,"Was the physical pain of battle." Jinchuu grabs Ali's arm, flips her over, and throws her to the ground.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 28, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Jumpes and lands on her feet. She looks at him with her red eyes.- "I see but I can be more powerfull then you think." -Her soul is getting eated it goes down by 4% She had 8% left of her soul.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

Jinchuu smiles, then disappears in a swarm of black wind,"Hiraishin..." he says as he reappears behind Ali and chops her neck, causing her to become unconscious.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Can not pass out when she is in her bloodles form. She Looks around and sees Orochimaru back again she jumps back and looks at Him.- "What you doing here." -She looks at Jinchuu.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

"Now she's having hallucinations," Jinchuu thinks to himself,"I need to find a way to end this quick..." Jinchuu summons up a large amount of chakra, then, focuses it in his fist,"What's wrong? You getting tired?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Her soul gets aten again it gets down to 1%. She can't stay into this form long. She looks mad at Jinchuu then see crys.- "I do not want to be taken by the darkness. If I keep fighting you My soul well be gone and She be back. Raven get Orochimaru please I'm in trapped I need to get out of bloodless." -Raven runs off.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

"Stop wasting time and fight it!" Jinchuu yells,"I'm fighting you so you could learn that this is your power, you control it. If you want to get out of that thing, then fight your way out, and beat it!" The curse within Jinchuu begins to manifest itself as Ali's power begins to overtake her. The markings begin to spread even more, turning his skin and eyes an eerie black,"Hurry, if you don't fight this, we're both lost!" he warns.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "You do not know my family and the curse in my blood I'm cusred one. my mom was nonhuman she was a Uniten." -She pulls out her mother's sword.- "Lol do you want to see my power." -The sword glows red then goes green.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 1, 2009)

Character File

Name:Hydeka Ryuga

Age:18

Birthdayctober 25 1990

Village:he wanders from village to village

Clan:Ryuga

Family:His mom and dad were killed by a house fire when he was six he's been by himself since

Jutsu Style:Fire,Wind

Blood Type:AB

Blood Line:He don't know

Eye Color:Greenish blue

Height:six three

Weight:100

Background:When he was six there was a horrible house fire which killed his parents. whith no one to watch and to care for him he decided to wadner around and doing so he learnd that the fire was no accident a rouge ninja set the fire so he could steal anything of value Hydeka became a ninja so he could track down the one who killed his family to exact his revenge


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Passes out her soul staies at 1%. She lays there on the ground. Raven comes back looks at Ali. Raven picks her up and carrys her to Sasuke's house. Sasuke is home.-

Sasuke Uchiha: "Raven is she ok." -He looks ay here.-"Lay her on her bed." -He looks at Ali.- "I get things for her." -He goes into the bath room and gets water for Ali and a rag.- 

Raven: -Layes Ali on the bed in her room that was Itachi's old room.- "Master you over did it." -He crys.- "Do not die on me."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 1, 2009)

Hydeka was walking in the forbbiden forest he heard something and stoped in his tracks 
*whos there* he says whith a grin no response so he continued to walk he tripped a trap and a series of paper bombs went off he did a series of back flips and made it through but his left leg and right arm got badly burned and he could barely move them 
*ive got to see a medic* he says to him self he sees the flashy gate of the leaf village and decides to go in right when took a step past the thresh hold he passed out


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Raven can you go for a walk and get me some stuff." -Raven yells on and leaves. Why Raven is walking he sees Hydeka and takes him to Sasuke's house.- 

Raven: "Sasuke his guy need help too can he stay hear." -Sasuke nods yes and sighs. Raven lays Hydeka on the sofa and heals him then goes back to where Ali and Sasuke are at he turns into his bird form and sits by Ali.-


----------



## Cursed Ninja (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She wakes up looks at Raven and pets him. Sasuke comes in and smiles he is glad to see her wake.- "Sasuke thank you." -She smiles Raven looks at her.-

Raven: "Master you know to not over do it or Al-sorea well take over and you be trapped as the Demon Ninja again."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 1, 2009)

Hydeka regains conscienceness he opens his eyes and finds himself looking at a celing 
"what happend he said out loud* hoping some one was there to hear him


----------



## Narurider (Mar 1, 2009)

"Well I'm bored I'm going to get some ramen want to come with me Naruto? Suruno asks yawning.
"Yes I want to come I love ramen its the best food to eat in the world!" Naruto exclaims.
"Ok Naruto but seriously its just ramen its not that special at all so who cares its just food and if you don't like the idea of it being plain old food then you go screw yourself," Suruno replies leaving Naruto standing where he is gaping.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She walks into the living room and sees Hydeka.- "Hello you ok. You at Sasuke's house. Raven found you."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 1, 2009)

-turns head to put a face with the voice- *well* Hydeka said -tries to get up but falls back down-*no im still a little weak* Hydeka says but mostly to himself


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I can heal you more then Raven can." -Her eyes go  blue and she uses for mana to heal him.- "There. Oh my name is Yukesema Ali."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 1, 2009)

*ali thanks for every thing*says Hydeka -stands up and looks around- *nice place what time is it*says to ali


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "It is five at night time." -She looks at him.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 1, 2009)

Suruno queitly slurps up his ramen his mind going through all the recent events,he had started off with nothing but an appetite for ramen and he had found his cous naruto then all of a sudden he had been thrusted into a very dangerous world that reminded him about when he was six years old what Orochimaru had done to his parents now he had found someone he wanted to spend the rest of his life with two other cousins and he found a very loyal bird well not sure if it is a bird or not seeing as its can turn into a human form,when he was done eating his bowl of ramen he walked home silently and fell onto his bed and went to sleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She looks down.- "Aww i have to meed Suruno." -She leaves.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 1, 2009)

Suruno wakes up and complains,"Ah man why am I have that dream again its the same dream as when I meet Ali I woke up and looked out the window wonder what would happen if I look out the window after that dream I'm guess I'll see Ali then Orochimaru will come and try to take but then again I might just be paranoid," Suruno says to himself as he goes to the window and looks outside but nothing is there then he mutters,"Ali isn't here well I guess I am paranoid after all but then again she might come after sometime so I'll wait,"


----------



## Pyro (Mar 1, 2009)

-After the long day, Gatrom wakes up once again and goes to the ramen shop to get something to eat. When he gets there he sees Suruno.- "Hi, Suruno. Yesterday was scary. Gatrom thought creepy snakey man was going to attack Gatrom."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

Meanwhile, Jinchuu was at his hideout, recovering from the effects of the curse. He noticed that his soul was also being eaten away. Not only that, but his body was decaying, which was probably an effect from almost making it to level 2 of the curse. Riki was trying her best to restore his body, but failed to do so. Her face becomes saddened and she slaps Jinchuu in the face,"You idiot! Why did you have to do that!?" She said,"Not only did you risk your life, but her's as well, and now you're both about to die! And just look at you! That curse isn't fading away..." She begins to cry. 
"Yea, I know, but at least I figured out how this thing works," he said,"It won't deactivate until my spirit is at the same state as Ali's, and at her present state, if her power were to be released again, I would turn into the level 2 form of the curse and my body will begin to decay. She needs to learn how to control that power, and halts its effects..." Jinchuu, then, begins to put on his clothes and walks outside,"At least, I have some control over its power," he says as he observes his cursed arm. He walks over to the ramen shop where Suruno was,"What a bad day..." he says.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 1, 2009)

"Yeah its bad for me and everyone else I wonder why does it have to be us going through all this it's so annoying knowing someone you care about might be snatched away at any moment," Suruno says,"if that happens everything we did to help Ali was for nothing especially you seeing as you could die right here right now...I vow to help all my friends even if it kills me I would let any of my friends die no matter so I promise you I'll find a way to get that curse of you and I never go back on my word thats my nindo my ninja way.Oh and sorry Naruto for using your catch phrase."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

Jinchuu smiles and laughs a little,"Then I'll try my hardest, too," he said,"I'll thrive and continue on to live, so I can help Ali out, too. And carry on the story of how we overcame the curse that Orochimaru had put on us." He then points his fist towards Suruno,"Let's make that our promise! No matter what, we will defeat Orochimaru and save Ali."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 1, 2009)

"Oh yeah I'm liking you even more by the second so I'm with ya all the way believe it!" Suruno exclaims thrusting his hand into the air,"and also someday I'm going to become hokage and then I'll help the whole village including you,Naruto,sasuke,your sister,Gatrom and everyone else that I promise you I'll become the greatest hokage that ever lived!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She hear Jinchuu and Suruno talking and she sighs. She thinks "If it comes to the day they want to kill Orochimaru I well not let it happen Orochimaru is like my father." She walks behind them.- "Hello Jinchuu and Suruno." -She goes not look like she was hurt at all.- "So how is everything. Oh Jinchuu I can get rid of the mark for you if you want me to."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

Jinchuu looks at her for a moment, then smiles,"Nah, as much as I would like to, I think that I'm going to need this power, and, even if you tried, you won't be able to," he says,"This mark was formed after I sacrificed my blood to restrengthen the seal. It is connected to the seal, you blood, my blood, and your power, Orochimaru made it so that you can't get rid of the seal without all four parts, which I wanted to see how much you can control your power..." Jinchuu stands and grabs her hand,"We're tied to each other now, whatever pain you feel, I will feel. So, lets get through it together..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "What you sould not done that. Every time I get powerfull you lose your life and you well die if my power gets to it's max." -She looks down.- "I do not want you to die on my behave So let me do this or you well die befor you get older. From what is know you well have only a year to live." -She crys.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

Jinchuu smiles and hugs Ali,"I know, I won't live long, but that isn't the case..." he says,"Look at my arm, the curse hasn't faded away yet. Its decreasing my sould at an alarming rate and until my soul is equal with your's, it won't stop. Listen, Ali, by the time you reach your full power, I would have reached level 2 of the curse. Once I do, I will cease to exist and the curse will take over my body. When that happens, I want you to destroy me. Okay?" Jinchuu asked with a smile,"Listen, when I restrengthened the seal, I didn't do it just so you could continue to live. I did because I care alot about you, you remind of a girl I knew..." Jnchuu then slits himself with a kunai and run the blood over Ali's hand and draws the curse mark over it,"Just put a little chakra into this, and when I reach level 2, place it over my head. This will turn my body and soul into chakra and seal me inside of you. This is how I want to die." He, then, begins to wipe the tears out of Ali's eyes,"So, don't cry over me, okay? I hate it when girls cry..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She looks mad at him her cursed mark takes ofer her it is the max lvl [The max lvl is lvl ten.]- "You are a fool if you die then your life you work so hard one well be nothing what about your family do they matter to you at all and what about your friends that care for you. What about me." -She crys.- "So let me dothis please or I can get the seal fixed my someone that knows how to fix it more then Orochimaru."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

Jnchuu's curse also begins to take over, he is now entering level 2, which is accelerating the rate at which his soul decreases,"You're a good girl, Ali," he says his soul now dropped to 3%,"But I have no regrets, this was all supposed to happen. When I first came to this village, I was informed by the Hokage that there was a girl who had a serious condition. I took the responsibilty of taking care of you and watching over you as you progressed and, if I could, try my best to help you suppress your curse..." he takes her hand and places it on his forehead, his sould now at 1%, and the curse almost close to having complete control of his body,"This was my mission, and I have no regrets. But, to tell you the truth, I won't die. I'll just be inside your mind, being your eyes, your ears, and your chakra, so I'm not completely dead. I could also help you maintain your soul. Listen, all I want is for you not to cry for me, Iwant you to smile and be happy..." His soul was now completely depleted. Just a split second before his mind disappeared he poured some of his own chakra into the seal on Ali's hand, absorbing him as chakra. When all that was done, he had disappeared into swarm of purple sparks,"See ya..." he said. After being absorbed, Ali's left pupil was turned into the curse mark,"Testing, testing, 1 2 3, is anybody home?" he said inside her mind,"Hey, Ali, did you miss me?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Her curse mark disappaer. Wings appaer on her back she stops his soul from geting pasted 1% she gives him some of her mana that makes him a part of her. She falls down after doing what she did and passes out. Befor she passed out she saied "You can not die now you well be a halfling like me. Halflings live over the human's life line. You well heal faster, age slower, Be more powerfull and can use healing powers like me but you can't call the great ones like me."-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

After Ali did that, Jinchuu's curse mark disappears,"Thanks, Ali..." he said. When she collapsed he takes her to a secret place that no one else knows,"A halfling huh?" he says to himself,"Well, at least I wouldn't have to worry about dying..." he checks his arm the curse is still active, still trying to deplete his soul, but continues to fail,"And now, I'm even more powerful than before... Thanks, Ali," he sleeps and waits for Ali to wake up so he can explain where they are.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She wakes up and looks around.- "Where am I." -Her wings are out still. She looks at Jinchuu ahd puts her hand on his head.- "Good he is alive. I wish no one mas to die on me." -She looks around.- "What can I do."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

"You don't have to do anything," Jnchuu says as he wakes up,"Just stand there, look pretty, and be happy." He stands up and stretches,"This is a cave that I come to every now and then. You see that seal over there..." Jinchuu points to a cave with a boulder covering it, on the boulder is a seal,"There's a demon in there. I talk to him everytime I get the chance, but it seems he's disappeared. I think he might've been repented for his sins and went to heaven, other that than that, I don't know what happened to him. But I come here everyday to relax, and, if you haven't noticed, train." Jinchuu points to series of Kunai taht were all thrown in the same spot,"I wanted to show it to you. But I have one question: What's a halfing?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I was born of a human and manatic bloodline. My father was an human and my mother was a manatic. But when I was born my mother had a dream I was to be a great on of Yukesema or you can call it Judgment. Now and then I lose a part of my human life and change."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

"Hmmm...Interesting, so I share the same blood as you?" Jinchuu says as contemplates that,"Hey, Ali, what do you think about our friendship?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "What do you mean. You are a good friend and a good person or what is it you mean." -She looks at him oddly. Her green and red eyes look lovely.- "I do not know what is it you mean."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

"I mean... Just look at us, I just met you two days ago and I'm already half way down to death trying to protect you..." He replies,"Two days ago, you were just a girl to me and now... We share the same blood, the same curse..." Jinchuu looks at his reflection in the nearby lake, then looks at Ali's, they're the same,"The same eyes, too..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I do not know what to do I broke a law of my mother's people." -She does not know the manatics are dead. She is the last of there kind.- "If the find me I be trapped or hurt."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 1, 2009)

-waits- *well*Hydeka says to him self he looks around then leaves this village might have some kinda information on him he thinks to himself he sees a building and goes in


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

"How many people do I have to protect you from!?" Jinchuu yells,"Sheesh, give a guy a break! At this rate, I'll die just from being around you..." He walks over and kneels down in front of her,"*sigh* I guess it can't be helped..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She blinks.- "What you doing." -She looks at him oddly.- "i do not know about my mother's people."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

"I never said anything about that," Jinchuu replies,"And I wasn't going to do anything, I'm just sitting here." He, then, gets up and walks over towards the seal of the cave,"Hey, you think you can help me get rid of this?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Ok" -She walks to the seal and puts her hand on it and the rock breaks part.- "It was odd i can breal seals."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

"Don't worry, the things pretty old," Jinchuu said. He looked inside and within it was a large black wolf that was sleeping. Jinchuu got closer until the beast woke up,"What do you want!?"
"Hey, Raito, long time, no see," Jinchuu replied.
"How do you know my name?"
"Don't you remember, its me, Jinchuu."
"Jinchuu... Jinchuu!"
"Hey."
"Its been years..."
"Yea, what were doing all this time, sleeping?"
"Pretty much, I think its my time to go..."
"Oh, I pretty much figured...
"Who's the girl?"
"Introduce yourself, Ali."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I'm Yukesema Ali I have a wolf demon in me. And who are you." -She smiles.-


----------



## universal loli expert (Mar 1, 2009)

Name: Uzumaki Haguto
Age: 19
Birthday: January 23
Village: Konoha
Clan: Uzumaki Clan
Family: Unknown
Jutsu: Wind Fire Basic Ninjutsu, Basic Tijutsu, Little Genjutsu
Blood Type: Unknown
Bloodline: Shanningan eye based Awaken
Eye color: Red
Height: 6'4
Weight: 210
Background: Limited When born mother died right after birth due to 18 tailed spirit named Hakabi sealed into his body at during birth father Uzumaki Nabuto has yet to awaken the full spirit can so far us up to ten tails can keep control up to 7 tails mainly used jutsu Rasseton which is a large rotating ball of fire made larger by spinning ball of air in the middle made larger with more chakra can also use mass shadow clone jutsu and rassengan and many fire based jutsu


----------



## Narurider (Mar 2, 2009)

"Cool I a wolf I've always wanted to keep one as a pet can I keep him Jinchuu please?" Suruno asks with delight at the prospect of having a wolf as a pet which he had wanted for years.Suruno goes to stroke the wolf but hesitates thinking what if it bites me that would be very very painful I don't like pain.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 2, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Jinchuu why did you brigh me here if it was to get only the seal off of there that was not good to use my powers like that." -She sits back on the ground of the cave.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 2, 2009)

The wolf laughs,"Such wonderful children!" he says,"My name is Raito, it is nice to meet your acquiantence. But, don't underestimate Jinchuu. To bring you here is an honor, I don't know if you noticed, but..." Raito walks out of the cave, giving him enough room to pull out all 15 of his tails,"I am a bijuu, I am Raito the Juuyonbi. Jinchuu is one of my closest friends, he is the only person I ever cared about. Almost every day, he would come here and talk to me, despite the fact that I was demon. As he did so, I found myself more content and less hateful, my demonic spirit was starting to dissipate..."
"That's why you were sleeping all this time..." Jinchuu commented.
"Yes. Miss Ali, to have Jinchuu bring you here and unseal me is no normal chore. This place is sacred to both of us, only a few people have been able to come here, only people that Jinchuu's heart has chosen..." Raito walks next to Jinchuu,"But don't worry, its not love, but kinship, a feeling just as strong as love. I mean, just look at him, he has become cursed, and has almost sacrificed his life to save you, this is a bond only a few people could share... It was bond that me and him shared a long time ago... But, my time is drawing near, I live him up to you..." Raito walks off and heads towards outside,"But, before I go, tell Alinegarensol that I said, "Hi" and stop being gay, it doesn't suit him..."
"Good luck in heaven," Jinchuu says.
"Thank you..." Raito finally says as he disappears into a swirl of sparkles. Jinchuu smiles, then his eyes start to tear,"Alright, that's all that I wanted to show you, Ali. Let's go home."


----------



## universal loli expert (Mar 3, 2009)

ok i no this a rp but i have no clue wat to do so someone plzz help


----------



## Narurider (Mar 3, 2009)

dude it simply put your character somewhere and the rest will meet you in some weird way well at least that what happened with everyone else


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 3, 2009)

You have to post your self some where like if you post in the Leaf Village or somewhere we well get to you in time. It might take a long time but we well get to you soon and fast.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 3, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Ok lets go home." -She gets up and looks at Jinchuu.- "I am going to go back there later I have something to do." -She goes out of the cave and goes to somewhere only see knows of. She thinks why she is there "What is this feeling I feel odd after Jinchuu did what he did and what I did."-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 3, 2009)

Jinchuu wipes his tears and walks off with Ali until she leaves. Once she did, he went over to the Ichiraku Ramen Shop and ordered something to eat. "Thanks, Old Man Raito..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 3, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Done thinking she goes to the Leaf Village. She walks past the Ramen Shop and sighs. She thinks again "What can I do." She sighs hates lost like she is in her mind.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 3, 2009)

Jinchuu finishes his bowl and hears Ali pass by, "Hey, Ali! You're done?" He gets up and walks with her, "Well, now you know a little secret of mine..." he smiles.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 3, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Her heart skips a beat. She thinks "What is this feeling in my heart but Suruno well be hurt. I'm not to be in love with anyone It is my power to be cold but why does this feeling comes to me after Jinchuu did what he did to help me and I help him."- "Hello Jinchuu."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 3, 2009)

"Something on your mind?" Jinchuu asks,"Don't lie to me because I can tell..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 3, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I feel odd around you." -She looks at him and her hearts skips again.- "But Suruno well be hurt." -She walks off from Jinchuu again.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 3, 2009)

"Its up to you," Jinchuu says,"Its not my place to tell you who you should pick, but if you feelings are true and you chose me, then I would be very happy. But, my concern is how Suruno will take it."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 3, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Looks at Jinchuu- "I'm going for a walks out of the village." -She leaves the village and Raven flys to her.-

Raven: "You going to go see him to talk to him or who." -Ali pets Raven.-

Yukesema Ali: "I'm going to speak with my master To see what this feeling is I never had this be for." -She walks to the Sound Village thinks "Master please tell me what this feeling is." Raven follows Ali.-


----------



## Pyro (Mar 3, 2009)

-Gatrom walks up to Jinchuu and greets him with a big sigh. Then he orders a bowl of ramen and starts eating it.- "Jinchuu, Gatrom got a letter from foster parents today. They been kidnapped by Could nin and want ransom. But, Gatrom not have nearly enough moeny. Will Raito go with Gatrom to help him rescue parents?"

OOC: My character hasnt really had a chance to get into a fight and thus im trying to create a side arc somewhat. If you dont want to dont worry about it and ill just delete the post.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 3, 2009)

(OOC: I'll wait until Ali approves. But, I'm Jinchuu in this RP...)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 3, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Nears the Sound Village she walks into it and looks around her hood is up so no one knows who she is and only Orochimaru knows it is her. She thinks "Where are you Master I want to talk to you." Sound Ninja's grab her and take her to orochimaru's lair. Shge got trapped. She thinks "This is one why to see him."-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 3, 2009)

OCC: It is ok.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 4, 2009)

"Alright," Jinchuu agreed to Gatrom's request,"I hope they're okay."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 4, 2009)

"Why do I have this feeling that everything is going to go horribly wrong its just like that dream I had," Suruno says to himself remebers the dream.

_Suruno is walking in town when he finds some person who heard that a few people had gone missing in the village so Suruno goes and looks for them. Then Suruno is in a forest and finds the dead bodies of Jinchuu and Gatrom. Suruno freaks but still move on after a few minutes of sobbing for his dead friends. He ends up going so far he finds himself in the valley of the end and sees Ali so he rush towards her to ask her what is going on. Ali turns and fights Suruno in the end of the fight Ali nearly kills Suruno then she runs away(This is what happened in the dream just so noone gets confused)._


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 4, 2009)

Sound Ninja: -Took Ali to where Orochimaru's Lair and takes her to where Orochimaru is at.- "Orochimaru I found this girl coming into are Village. What may I do with her lock her up in a cell." -Holds Ali. Ali looks at Orochimaru.-

OCC: Um Raitoangelic you going to be Orochimaru still and your charater or do you wnt me to see if any one eash wants to be him.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 4, 2009)

(OOC: I'm doing it)
--------------------------
Orochimaru stares deeply at the girl, then at the ninja, "That girl is one of my pupils, you may leave us." 
"Yes, sir," the ninja disappears.
"Now, my child, why did you leave your friends? What do you want?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Masyer I need your help what is this feeling that I get when I'm around Jinchuu. I'm unsure of this feeling I never feel things like this." -She does not know what love is and what are feelings like it. She only knows hate and the bad feelings not the good like love.- "I'm so unsure of this feeling." -She takes off her hood.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Orochimaru laughs, "So, your heart has finally opened to the light within it..." he notes, "The feeling that you have is love, my dear. It is one of the strongest forces on this planet, yet one of the weakest. Tell me, who has your heart chosen?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I'm so unsure of this I hate being weak Love is not to be for me." -Her eyes go dark as night.- "Can I get rid of this feel and throw it away. I can not love no one."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 4, 2009)

"Love is a complicated emotion, you can't just throw it away. It will only change and cause pain to you and the one you chose. Really, I would want to have whoever you chose die so you would still listen to me, but I feel as if that you should keep him... For now..." Orochimaru answered.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She is crying and hugs Orochimaru.- "But Master I can't love a beening like me can't love. It is forbidden to have human's feeling." -She still hugging him.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 4, 2009)

"My dear child, love belongs to all beings..." Orochimaru replied. Suddenly, Jinchuu walks into the fortress,"So, you've been here all this time?" he said to Ali," You worried the crap out of me!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Lets go of Orochimaru nd looks at Jinchuu. She looks away and back away she is scared.- "Jinchuu stay away from me please." -She backs away more.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 4, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -Walks around looks for the guy Ali helped and took him to The Uchiha's house.- "I hope that guy is ok." -Walks around.-


----------



## Pyro (Mar 4, 2009)

-Gatrom begins his journy hoping that Jinchuu or one of his other friends will join him if they can. As he is walking to toward the village hidden in the crowd, a kunai flies past his face. Immediatly he put on his thick skin jutsu and turned to face his attackers.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 5, 2009)

Suruno had been walking for ages so he let out a sigh,fell to the ground and complained,"Where is Ali I hate looking for her when she might hurt by Orochimaru or one of is goons."
Suruno thinks if I can't find her in the village she probably is at the sound with that creep Orochimaru better go there just to be sure," Suruno says and then off he goes to the sound.Suruno sneaks in the sound undetected and goes snooping around trying to find where Ali is.Suruno finds the room where Orochimaru,Jinchuu and Ali are."What is going on here is everyone having a nice tea party without?" Suruno asks then snapps,"Ali what the hell are you doing here Orochimaru is a freak and I hate coming here but I came the make sure you weren't so why are you here spit it out!?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 5, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She sees Suruno looks down. She backs away.- "Stay back please both of you." -She is scared of hurting them. Raven looks at Ali, Jinchuu, and Suruno.- 

Raven: "What is going on with master she acting oddly what is the matter with her." -He flys to Orochimaru.- "What did you do to Ali tell me now."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 5, 2009)

"Ali, wait..." Jinchuu called as he grabbed Ali's shoulders, "What's wrong?"
Orochimaru laughs, "Why I didn't do anything to the girl, but... You should be pointing your fingers at Jinchuu."
"Me?"
"Tell him, Ali, tell them all of whom your heart has chosen."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 5, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Jinchuu I was not to feel this feeling I was not to feel human's good feelings like Love but what you did made me fall in love with you and I can't love any one."  -She gets mad and throws him back with her power she has right now.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 5, 2009)

"You're in love with me..." Jinchuu says,"I'm sorry that I made you feel that way, but... Love belongs to everyone. Don't be afraid to feel love!" He runs up to her and hugs her tight, "I don't care what you are, you shouldn't either..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 5, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She is crying in his arms.- "I can't love you Jinchuu because Suruno." -She looks at Suruno then Jinchuu.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 5, 2009)

Jinchuu lets go and looks up with a sad face,"Suruno... I'm sorry... I didn't mean for this to happen. All I wanted was for us to become closer friends..." He faces him,"I didn't want to take her away from you.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 5, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Looks at Suruno and Jinchuu then she walks to Orochimaru and looks at him.- "Master what can I do." -She looks at Suruno then Jinchuu again.- "I'm lost in my feeling."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 5, 2009)

"The way I see it," Orochimaru replies," Its your choice, so choose..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 5, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "You no help Master." -Looks at him with nower eyes.- "I wish you more helpfull. But nooo not Master that never liked a girl in his life." -She giggles.-


----------



## universal loli expert (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks for the advice


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 5, 2009)

OCC: You welcome.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 5, 2009)

Orochimaru puts her forehead onto to his so they touch,"Just hurry and choose..." he giggled.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 5, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Looks at Orochimaru.- "Master do you have feelings for some one and you never told them how you felt and why."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 6, 2009)

"I don't believe it!" Suruno says,"I can't get my head around this.Wait so Ali thinks that she loves Jinchuu but she says she can't because of me?Am I getting all this correct cause I'm very very confused here so anyone going to help me understand this please?"

Meanwhile Naruto goes to the ramen shop,notices Suruno isn't there and asks himself,"Where is Suruno he's always here at this time its ramen time."
Naruto goes searching for Suruno.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 6, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She looks at Suruno.- "Suruno I'm your's from the time you asked me out. But what can I do Jinchuu gived me some of his life and I gived him my mana in return so he would not die." -She looks down.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 6, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -He appaers to where Ali, Suruno, Jinchuu and Orochimaru are at.- "Ali what are you doing get away from Orochimaru. You know he is after your power so come here."


----------



## Superior (Mar 6, 2009)

Rock Lee: appears near Sasuke and the others.

_"What's going on here?"_


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 6, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "I do not know but see that girl over there That is Ali She is not to be near Orochimaru and she is. I know her from childhood."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 6, 2009)

"Sorry, Suruno, but you're correct," Jinchuu apologizes,"Again, I didn't mean for this to happen...


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 6, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Jinchuu what happen where." -Looks at him.- "Why is Ali near Orochimaru."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 6, 2009)

"She fell in love with me and came to Orochimaru for advice," Jinchuu answered.


----------



## Superior (Mar 6, 2009)

Rock Lee:_ "Not a smart move on her part.."_


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 6, 2009)

Sauke Uchiha: "ohh. Yeah Lee is right why did she go to him and not a girl that is older." -Looks at Ali.-

Yukesema Ali: "He knows me more then any one in the leaf village. He is my master." -She looks at Orochimaru.-


----------



## Superior (Mar 6, 2009)

Rock Lee:_ "Leave Orochimaru, it won't turn out well if you stay"_ Lee has a serious expression.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 6, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "If you hurt my master I well hurt you." -She looks evil.-


----------



## Superior (Mar 7, 2009)

Lee_:"Leave him and I won't have hurt him or you"_


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 7, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Soes blood less she grabs Lee and throws him across the room.- "Back down befor you get killed."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 7, 2009)

"Will you two shut it this is no time to start a fight yous are being complete idiots and if you don't stop trying to get the other to start a fight then yous will both be dead in the first five seconds of the fight understand!?" Suruno yells then turns to Jinchuu,"Its not your fault so apolgizes you don't need to its Ali's fault actually for falling for ya mate."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 7, 2009)

Jinchuu looked surprise for a moment, then smiled,"At least, you're understanding..." Jinchuu's curse began to react to Ali's Bloodlust, and begins to spread. "Ali, that's enough, lets go home."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 7, 2009)

"Its easy to understand mate I mean its not that complicated is it no its not," Suruno says,"Oh can we go now I want to get some ramen then mess with naruto which is very easy so lets leave now Ali Jinchuu well I don't need to tell you Jinchuu but Ali is different trying to start a fight."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 7, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She turns back to her self and looks down.- "I have something to do I can't go back." -She disappaers in darkness. Revan follows her.-

Sasuke Uchiha: "Lets go back she well come back I know where she going. She needs to be alone with him." -He knows she want to see Itachi. He walks on.- "Come on lets go back I do not want to follow Ali."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 7, 2009)

"Well I'm leaving so bye," Suruno says then rushs away,"Oh good I got out of there will today seems to be getting interesting but for some reason I'm bored I wonder why."
Suruno orders something to eat then quietly slurps it all up before rushing home and falling on the coach."I'm bored really bored," Suruno yawns.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 7, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -He in a tree waitting to see if Ali comes back. He does not know Ali when not to see Itachi but her godfather that is hiding some where she knows of.- "I hope Ali is ok she does stuff on her own."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 7, 2009)

Jinchuu left after everybody else, thinking about the conversation he had with Orochimaru. 

some time after everybody else left...

"You did that on purpose?" Jinchuu asked Orochimaru.
"Did what?" Orochmaru replied.
"You know what I'm talking about..."
"It is true, I've lead to the road that had led her to fall in love with you, but it was you who laid the final step..."
"Me..."
"You showed her something precious, something that very few people have seen, that made her feel special. The events that occured before then were only to set you up for it..."
"Why?"
"Because, I was hoping something interesting might happen..."
"Like Suruno getting mad..."
"Maybe..." After that Jinchuu dissappeared.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 7, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She at her hide out holding her old head band from the Yukesema's village.- "Can I do this but I would be betraying them. If I go this." -She hugs her knees looks at Raven.- "What can we do. Stay or hurt them all."

Raven: "I do not know."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 7, 2009)

"I think it would be best if you didn't hurt anyone..." Jinchuu said as he entered in the room unnoticed,"I think that might be the best choice with whatever it is you trying to do."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 7, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Falls into the lake.- "Jinchuu how did you get here this is my hidden place." -Looks at him.- "Great my clouths are wet." -Gets up she looks at him.- "You do not get it."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 7, 2009)

"1. I can sense your life force, we both have the same mana, so I can dtect where you are at all times.
 2. Sorry.
 3. Don't get what?" Jinchuu said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 7, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I have to leave the Leaf Village. I can't stay or The promies I made would not get filled to him." -She looks down.- "I made a promies to my father and I have to keep it. I know Suruno and you like me but I can be with never of you both The promies has to be filled. I have to do it." -She looks down crying.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 7, 2009)

Jinchuu goes to her and holds her tightly,"I'll help you go through it," he says,"I know that its something that you think that you alone can do, but... I think I can't stand being away from you. Everytime you leave my side, I get this empty feeling, like my soul had just been taken away. Please don't leave me, if I have to, I'll come with you, I'll help you fulfill your promise! Okay...?" Jinchuu looks at her, beginning to cry too.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 7, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "The promise I made to my father I have to do alone. I have to bet maried to the guy that asked me when i was onlt six years old and it is almost time for me to be married to him." -She crys.- "Why me why did I ever say yes to him when I was six."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka Ryuga was looking around this weird building he walks in a room and the doors shut sealing him in -hhhheeeellllpppp- he screams countless times but no one responds then he passes out due to lack of air


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -appaers in the room where Hydeka is at. He looks at the boy and thinks "Ali help your friend needs you." Ali disappaers from Jinchuu to where Sasuke is at.- "Ali you come."

Yukesema Ali: "Sasuke I heard you." -Looks at Hydeka and does CPR on Hydeka. Sasuke looks shocked at her.- "What I know how to do it."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka takes a deep breath "whats going on?why was i locked in? never mind ali sasuke you saved me agin why"-looks ant sasuke then ali-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Because you are friend." -She smiles.- "You need help I well be there."

Sasuke Uchiha: "Ali you help to much people in your life." -He acts mean to Ali cause she locked him in a dark room ones.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka:"glad you came hun if you need anything just ask and i'll be there for you like you were here for me"-smiles at ali-"sasuke nice to meet you or have we already met i can't remember"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "No we have not." -thinks "Does him and Ali in love or something."-

Yukesema Ali: -She blushing.- "Thanks." -She helps Hydeka up.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka:"no thank you"*blushing*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She blushing.- "Ok lets get out of here." -She disappaer with Hydeka. Sasuke follows them to his house.- 

Sasuke Uchiha: "Ali you knoe Jinchuu and Suruno well fight over you." -Ali kicks Sasuke across the room. Sasuke hits his head and passes out.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka:"ali that was mean he could be really hurt"-goes to sasuke and puts him on the couch--looks at ali and gives a shy smile-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Do I care." -She acts mean because of her blood line.- "I know he wound be ok." -She walks to Itachi's old room now hers and lays on her bed with the door closed.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka:"ali why do you leave me"hope shes not mad he thinks to himself


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

Yuksema Ali: -She is asleep in her bed. She needs to sleep. The door is not locked so if Hydeka wanted to go in he can.- "Zzzz."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka-walks in her room and see's she is asleep- wow that was fast -sits down on the floor and accidently falls asleep as well-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -wakes up she walks to Hydeka and lays by him and falls asleep again. She is sleepie do to her power is low and she need sleep.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka notices ali next to him and starts to cuddel and thinks"man today was hard good thing you were there for me"then falls asleep holding her


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She wakes up and looks at him with her green\red eyes.- "I'm glad I could help you." -She blushes.- "You are warm."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka:"oh your awake do you feel any better"(wow she did alot yesterday and she is almost fully recharged amazing)(thinks to him self)"i.... im glad you think im warm"(that was really bad)(thinks to self)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I'm still sleepie." -She yawns and falls back to sleep. Raven appaers into the room is a bird and he looks at his master and Hydeka.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka"ravin is it thats a beautiful name"-holds ali while she sleeps-"ravin if you don't mind"(im still tiered to)(says to self)-falls asleep agin-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 8, 2009)

The more Suruno thought of what happened got Suruno angry."I can't believe she fell for him that slimeball I'LL KILL HIM!" Suruno shouts then the his demon takes over and he goes from 1 tail all the way to 5 tails meaning he takes the form of a chakra falcon thing.5-tailed Suruno breaks out of his home then starts destroying the village and killing innocent people.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 8, 2009)

Jinchuu walks off to the village after Ali disappears. When he does, he sees that Suruno had transformed into his five tailed demon state. "So, its finally time right?" Jinchuu says infront of the rampaging Suruno,"Well, if she isn't going to decide, then we will!" Jinchuu activates his curse mark all the way to level 2 he looks like this (Yes, including the tails and the skeleton). He dashes towards Suruno, and, in a blink of an eye, rams him into a building. His tails held Suruno's limbs as he punched him continuously.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 8, 2009)

-Gatrom is returning from his quest to find his family. When he gets back, he sees Surano and Jinchuu fighting. He is confused as they break apart. All of a sudden Surano forms one of his tails into a spear of chakra and lashes out at Jinchuu. Fearing for his friend's life, Gatrom jumps in front of the tail taking the hit.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka wakes up after hearing a loud booming sound whats going on he wonders -gets up slowly tring not to wake ali-when he gets out side he sees the epic battle what sould i do he thinks but didn't come up with anything


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Wakes up see has a feeling that Jinchuu and Suruno in a fight.- "Hydeka I have to stop the fighting." -She Gets up and disappaers to were Jinchuu and Suruno are at. She greabs them both and looks mad she is almost to her dark side.- "Why are you fighting There is nothing you well get from this beside hurt and pain."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka just stands there watching cowardly and don't know what to do


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

OCC: Ok the roleplay well be on hold for some time. We almost to part two.


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

ok ali when do we contiue??


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

OCC: We can but everyone is not here yet or not on.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC: Whats going on here?I'm confused


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

OCC: We taking a break or does everyone want to get to part two. Or wait to we hit 30 or more postes. I would like if we can see if we can hit 40 or 50. ^.^ I hope it would stay to then.


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

well we could extend it but how


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

OCC: Ok the story is stay to 40 post. Lol That is long. But it is going to stay. Back to the roleplay.

Sasuke Uchiha: -He appaers to where everyone is at.- "What is with this fighting." -He looks at Ali and thinks "What is with Ali. She looks differ and her power is differ."-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka-joins sasuke-"Ali you ok"-looks scared"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She looks at Hydeka and Sasuke. She goes to them and loks at them she passes out. She is not her self her power is changing. She needs help from some one that cares about her.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka-picks up ali and looks at sasuke-"we should go back to your house so she can rest"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 8, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Ok lets go." -He looks at Jinchuu ahd Suruno.- "If you two keep fighting I would not let you two see Ali. Lets do Hydeka." -He walks off to where the Leaf village is at.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydeka"right"-follows sasuke -looks back at the two fighting and shakes his head-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 9, 2009)

Suruno turns back to his normal form,"I got to go I have to make sure Ali is ok I'd die for her to be ok."
Suruno disappears in a puff of smoke and appears behind Hydeka and Sasuke and he whispers,"Boo,"
"Is she ok I can't live without Ali please say she is alright," Suruno says.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 9, 2009)

OOC: Will my character be stuck like this since Ali's power is evolving? 'Cause that will be cool
-------------------------------
Jinchuu, still in his cursed state, makes some crazy reaction to Ali's name,"AAAALLLLIII!" He yells as he makes his ear- piercing roar. He dashes towards Hydeka at a lightning fast speed, grabs Ali, attacks Hydeka with his tail then disappears into thin air. He reappears into his special area where he and Ali spent time together the last time,"Ali..." he says as his beast state starts to deteriorate.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 9, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Hydeka you ok" -He sighs.- "Why Is Jinchuu acting like this or is it cause of Ali's seal." -He looks at Suruno.- Ali is going have a hard marriage you three love her will four If you put Itachi into this. Poor Ali." -He looks down.- "She is stucked in love."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 9, 2009)

Hydeka:"yea im fine"says to sasuke but just alittel worried never really seen ali act this way berfore he countinued(wow that was impresive never seen anything like it before)(thinks to self)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 9, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "I hope Ali is ok with Jinchuu he act odd to day." -Looks around he sigh.- "Suruno what is with you and Jinchuu fighting."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 9, 2009)

Hydeka:"yea man what is with that"says to suruno "hey sasuke is she gona bealright i mean....."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 10, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "I do not know." -He sighs and looks at Suruno.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 10, 2009)

"I got mad at the fact Ali thought she loved Jinchuu but she wouldn't decide who she loved more me or Jinchuu so when Jinchuu found me when I turned 5-tailed in rage so he went and attacked me so we fought to decide who got Ali," Suruno says,"Well I have to find Jinchuu and get Ali back.He had no reason to sweep her away so if he wants to keep her all to himself he'll have to fight me first."
Then Suruno ran around the village and outside the village searching for Jinchuu and Ali."Where would Jinchuu take her?" Suruno asks himself then he thinks for a moment,"Maybe he is at the place that big wolf was at I'll go there."
Suruno goes where he had met the big wolf.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 10, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She wakes up in Jinchuu's arms.- "Jinchuu why you doing this." -She looks at him.- "What is the matter with you and Suruno." -Her eyes go black then back to normal.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 10, 2009)

Hydeka:looks around for any clue where they might have gone but sees none "hey sasuke what do we do now"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 10, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "I do not now. We could fight him or we could ask him to give Ali back." -Looks at Hydeka.- "I know you love her alot." -Looks at Suruno.- "Oh Suruno this is Hydeka friend of Ali's from childhood." -Hewhispers to Hydeka "Play alon."-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 10, 2009)

Hydeka"yea ive known her for a long time and nice to meet you" "sasuke could we win if we decided to take her back"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 10, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Yeah He wanted to marry Ali but my brother too her from him." -Whipers to Hydeka "Why but how you and I both not know if Ali is ok with Jinchuu and Suruno is in love with her too. How can we get Ali with you."-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 10, 2009)

Hydeka whispers to sasuke "i don't know it is totaly her choice but she has been there for me so i want to be there for her"(man that sounded corny)(thinks to self)


----------



## Pyro (Mar 10, 2009)

OOC: Lol it seems that everyone has forgotten by now but i just wanted everyone to know that Gatrom is now dead.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 11, 2009)

OOC: When you took the hit, I was hoping that you got hit in the shoulder or in some non vital places.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 11, 2009)

OOC: Nope, dead lol. I was getting bored with this rp anyway... too much emotional stuff and not much else.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 11, 2009)

"Sasuke I can tell you're lieing to me now cut the crap who is this guy and tell me the truth what does he have to do with Ali?" Suruno asks,"What does he love her as well or is he a stalker or maybe hes a homeless person Ali picked off the streets and is keeping as a pet."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 11, 2009)

Jinchuu has almost returned to his original state of mind, nearly being able to control the curse marks grip on him. He sits there and waits for Ali to wake up, then hears Sasuke and the others coming for them,"They must be coming for Ali..." he says in his beast- like, yet dead voice,"I guess its time for us to go home..." he grabs Ali's body with one of his tails, then dashes towards the otheres. When they are in plain view, he sits and waits for them to come closer. He expects a fight, but, hopefully, that might not be the case.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 11, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She is wake the Ali Jinchuu grabbed was a fake. The air goes clod as ice behind a tree is a dark shadow being. The being is Ali but not in a way. She is her darkside with black angel wings. She walks out looks at everyone.- "So who is the one who freed the heart of the host of me."

OCC: I want Al-Sorrea in part one not the start of two. She is soo cool I wanted to make the rp abit more differ for the story line to seem like part two to show what part two be like.


----------



## White Knight (Mar 11, 2009)

Hydeka:"its like he said im her childhood friend and if you don't belive that that is your problem"

OCC:very nice


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 11, 2009)

Al-Sorrea: -She looks at Jinchuu and Surunop.- "I know you both love Ali but Ali wants to be happy with Hydeka. Hydeka does know Ali from childhood. Ali, Sasuke, Itachi, and Hydeka know each other. Hydeka let The Yukesema Village with his mom and dad befor Ali want mad. I'm the one who made her kill everyone she know. I feel sorry for it but I loved the feeling." -She gets ready to attack them but stops.- "But Ali well hate me I i killed her friends."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 11, 2009)

Hydeka-walks up and looks at her-"really you mean that"-looks happy but don't move-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 11, 2009)

Al-Surrea: -Looks at Hydeka. She has no feelings in her eyes. She is heartless. She can not feel love and any human feeling she is a dark being.- "So Hydea You growen from the last I show you. I know Ali show you but I do not see what Ali sees."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 11, 2009)

Hydea:"oh"-looks timid- "uh can you bring her back to me"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 11, 2009)

Al-Surrea: "Ok I well." -She flys into the air her dark wings wrap around her Darkness appers around her then Light appaers around her to make Ali take over. Ali in the air with her white angel wings.- 

Yukesema Ali: "I am I cute or what." -She flys down to the gound.- "Ok I know I'm a halfling but some manatic that behold the power of the great ones."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 11, 2009)

Hydea:"yea you are cute"-blushing-
-hugs ali- "glad your back"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 11, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She blushing.- "Thank Hydeka" -Looks at Suruno and Jinchuu.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 12, 2009)

Ali....I thought...I can't believe you I can't believe I trusted you," Suruno says before starting to cry,"I love you but if you don't feel the same I might as well kill myself."
Suruno gets a kunai and goes to stab himself when Naruto appears in front of him.
"No I wouldn't let you kill yourself!" Naruto shouts as he grabs Suruno's arms then brings then he grabs the wrist of the hand with the kunai and twists it then the kunai falls into the ground.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 12, 2009)

Jinchuu, still in his cursed state, roars at Ali- Sorrea madly. He gets ready to attack as soon as she did but decided not to after she pauses. He walks over to Suruno, looking at him with beastly eyes, but eyes that held kindness and assurance. He was about to say something until he starts to react to Ali's reversion of power. A large fountain of chakra poured out of him. Soon, instead of being a maniacal and beastly creature, he was now a beautiful, yet strong, fox- like animal. He looks at Ali and jumps toward her and grabs her licking her softly, yet uncontrollable,"Ali..." he says in a heavenly, yet somewhat similar to his orginal, voice,"I missed you..." he begins to rub his head against her cheek.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 12, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Looks at Jinchuu.- "Aww you are so cute." -She looks sad.- "What can I do Sasuke Hydeka, Jinchuu and Suruno all love me." -Looks at Jinchuu and pets him.- "Fluffy." -She holds Jinchuu.- "Jinchuu can you stay like this please I love this form." 

Sasuke Uchiha: -He walks to Suruno.- "Why not you turn cute and Ali would love you and Jinchuu more. And you both be with her all the time." -Looks at Ali.- "I do not know if he and Suruno would like to be a pets."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 12, 2009)

Hydeka-looks down in dissapointment-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 12, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She holds Jinchuu. She looks at Hydeka.- "Hydeka You ok. I'm sorry I do not know what to do when It comes cute thinks. And I do not know what is love. Me and Al-surrea do not know love I want to know what loves feels like." -She is blushing. Then stops she looks at Suruno.- "Do not kill your self please if you do I well never for give my self and I would lock my self away. You are a good friend you helped me when I need it."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 12, 2009)

Hydeka-walks up to ali and pets jinchuu- "he is kinda cute"-looks at ali- "so um what do you want to do its your call"-looks down-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 12, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I do not know what to do." -She looks oddly at Hydeka.- "Huh like what." -She is losted.- "AAA" -Looks around then looks at Jinchuu. and pets his head.- "I'm lost again."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 13, 2009)

Jinchuu whimpers enjoyable as he is petted by Ali. He looks at her and licks her, then slips from her grasp on him and looks at Hydeka, Sasuke, and Suruno, then back at Ali,"I know, you're probably more confused then you ever were in your life. But love can be a simple thing, too, if you just let it over take your heart. For example: Never in my life have I ever cared so deeply about any girl other than my sister. Never in my life would I have to do something for someone I hate such as Orochimaru. But, I did, Ever since I met you, I felt like you were some precious treasure that I had to protect, someone that would stay by my side. Then, when you confessed, I felt so happy, so... glad. Suruno probably felt the same when you accepted him as your boyfriend. If I wasn't open to this love, I would have never done any of things I did for you. In fact, I would probably go crazy right now. But, you accepted me... If you choose someone other than me, I would still be happy." He walked up to her and rubbed his head against her leg.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 13, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "What can I do I'm so lost in this love feeling I do not know who I sould be with I'm so lost. Why I'm not to be all happy and joyfull. I have to feel sadness, pain, hurt, loneliness, anger, and nothing. I made a pack that day after I know what this world was to be come. I was to become the darkness. I was to stop this from happening. Now the pack I mad that day back when it came. Where It was there all along in me. Where I could not hide any more from it and them." -She puts her hands near her heart.- "That vow I made can ever be undone. They and I both know it. When the time comes it well be my time to get rid of everything I hold dear. That was my vow to it and them. To be come one of the great ones and taking out my true power." -She begins to look differ. The sky looks oddly the air moves oddly like Ali is the one doing this. She is not a human but a halfling or what is she really a being of hope, light and kindness or a being of darkness, hate and fear. What did she mean by it and them. Well It meaning her vow [mark on her heart.] to them. Them meaning the Great ones [God and Goddess of the land.]. Ali was picked to be one of them years ago when she made the vow.- 

OOC: Sorry about the long post about Ali had. Forgive me.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 13, 2009)

OOC: No problem, longer posts mean that you're becoming a better
-----------------------------------
"I made a pact to you to make you happy and keep you safe," Jinchuu says, he walks towards her, and uses his tails to put her arm on his head,"Not only that, but we also share the same life force, remember? We're connected. I share your curse, I share your life, I share your love. So, don't worry... Whatever pain you feel, I'll feel it, too"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 13, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She looks at Hydeka, Suruno, and Jinchuu.- "Why is love so hard to pck who you have to be with You three all love me but I have to be marryed to Itachi still. it is my father's wish." -She sighs and sits down.- "I what this. I wish i could be with all of you not just pick one." -She hugs her knees. Sasuke walks to her and sits by her.-

Sasuke Uchiha: "Ali he was at the house past week but I did not tell you. He wanted me togive you the wedding ring But i told him to give it to you him self." 

Yukesema Ali: "What he was there Great he was to wait for this." -Ali is up and fears out.- "Noo I do not want to be with him now I want to stay with Hydeka, Jinchuu and Suruno." -She crys.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 13, 2009)

Hydeka-walks up to ali and hugs her- it is your choice ali and no matter what you do i will always be right beside you through it all -says to ali-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Would it be right if i stay with all three of you." -She looks at Jinchuu, Hydeka, and Suruno.- "Can I do that."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 14, 2009)

Hydeka"ali what ever makes you happy would be ok with me"-looks at Jinchuu and Suruno-"if you guys really love her you would grant this wish of hers and accept that all three of us are equal in her heart so no more fighting for her love ok"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Blushing.- "Please Jinchuu and Suruno." -She looks t them sadly.- "I would like to with all of you."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 14, 2009)

Hydeka-looks down- "well ali you know what i think it totaly up to them"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I know." -She hugs her knees. Raven sits by Ali.-

Raven: "Master I hope you be happy."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 14, 2009)

Hydeka-sits next to ali and does the same-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -yanws and lays on the ground and falls asleep she is sleepie. aven gets a cover from Ali's bag and covers her up.-

Raven: "Lets sleep here out side Ali is hard to move of we do mover her now." -He lays by Ali and looks at at his master.- "Sleep well master." -He kisses her fore head and lays her bag under her head. He gets up and flys to a tree and sleep in his raven form.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 14, 2009)

Suruno yawns then complains,"I'm tired my eyelids ache I want my bed."
Suruno's eyes keep opening and closing until he falls to the ground but not asleep but unconscious.Naruto's eyes widen in shock then he runs to Suruno's side.
"What the devil...how did that happen...why did that happen?" Naruto asks,"Did he go in his demon cloak with 5 tails if so he has no chakra at all because he uses all his own chakra and merges it with all of his demon's chakra in that form so he can destroy anything that stands in his way.I'm guessing he'll be out for a week or two but knowing Suruno he'll probably get up in a day."
Naruto grabs Suruno and disappears and reappears at his home.
"You are so reckless you know that I don't believe you used it," Naruto says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 14, 2009)

Sasue Uchiha: "Raven if Ali goes into Al-Surrea does she lose a member or a feeling of the past or what does she lose." 

Raven: "She loses her half of her human part of her life. He father did not wish this for his only daugter that is why she has Alinegarensol to help her from losing that part of her self. But if the demon is removed Ali will be lost and all of you that care for her. She well notlose memories of me because I was to be with her to that day. I feel sorry for Ali if she does be come."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She wakes up and looks at the stone of her mother's old home land. She takes it off and sighs.- "Raven whatwas the village of my mom's like you never finish the story can you tell me and everyone. I want them to know too about the story ofthe great ones and the gife the Manatic's have." -She looks at Hydeka then Jinchuu.- "Wait where is Suruno and Naruto at." -She sighs.- "I hope they ok."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 14, 2009)

"Anything that will make Ali happy, will make me happy," Jinchuu replied to the request,"But, I warn you, its going to be hard. You know how much trouble Suruno is..." he smiled. When Ali went to sleep, he rested beside her. Soon, when she woke up and asked where Suruno and Naruto was, he woke up, too,"I told you they were trouble, they're probably out somewhere wreaking havoc," he said tiredly.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "But I do not care." -She looks down.- "I have to help them no matter what I want to be happy as long as I can befor I have no more time left." -She puts back on the locket. She is crying and lhugs her knees crying.- "I want to stay happy."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 15, 2009)

"HOLY S**T!" Suruno shouts waking up.
"Well you make just waking up amusing," Naruto says,"You have a bad dream?Well get over it if you want to be hokage then you have to get used to those bad dreams."
"Naruto go screw yourself," Suruno replies before disappearing and reappearing behind Ali.
"Whats wrong with you?" Suruno asks then turns to Jinchuu,"What is going on here I was out for a few minutes thanks to my dream and shes crying what is happening?Didn't Ali ask something before I blacked out?What was it I forget can anyone tell me if I was just imagineing she asked something orif she did what was it?"


----------



## kh2kid97 (Mar 15, 2009)

Character File

Name: Hutaka Horaka

Age: 31

Birthday: October 18

Village: Sound

Clan: Yukara (Original)

Family: --

Jutsu Style: Normally Gen-Jutsu to trap opponents, then finishes them off with Nin-Jutsu.

Blood Type: AB

Blood Line: None

Eye Color: Black

Height: 6'2"

Weight: 286lbs

Background: Parents were killed when he was young. He went to Orochimaru for power and was given a curse mark. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



As Orochimaru is now dead, he protects Kabuto as a henchman.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 15, 2009)

Raven: "Ali is sad because she has only sometime left be for I have to go to them and then my life of happiness well be done. I want to be happy but my father told me when I hit near the age I need to be to train in my mother's home village. I'm almost six teen in a half then I go train with them. I do not want to."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 15, 2009)

"Oh well Ali please cheer up soon I hate it when people are sad especially if its you," Suruno says,"Now by the way can someone answer the other question I asked please I'm confused,"
Suruno looks at Ali and then he looks at the sky and then he looks back to Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 15, 2009)

Raven: "Suruno Ali asked if you, Jinchuu, and Hydeka share her so she be happy with all three of you. So well you like it Suruno or do you want her my your self." -He Looks at him.- 

Yukesema Ali: -She looks at the forest to Orochimaru's village then to everyone.- "Lets get out of this please and head home. I do not want to be near here." -She gets up and gets her stuff.-

OCC: kh2kid97 your info is ok but Orochimaru is not dead yet. So that part needs to be changed. Orochimaru still alive but seen little in the story some times when Ali need to see him or he comes after her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 16, 2009)

OCC: Oh Naruto's Sasuke is letting me post his character why he is away. So if everyone gets lost and why I'm doing this I wanted to help him be filled in on the roleplay.

Sasuke Uchiha: "Hydeka, Suruno, and Jinchuu Lets get got of here I free Orochimaru well know we still near his village and send a Ninja after us to get Ali back." -He looks at Ali.- "I worry every time we are near here he well try to get Ali but why does he want Ali. I know her power is higher then any of use but why is it differ then my power and anyother for that matter."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 16, 2009)

"She's a halfling," Jinchuu begins to explain,"She is somewhat of god, or, at least, that is how high her power is. The curse that she has adds on to that power and unlocks it, plus she has her demon power combined with it, too. I'm not completely sure of it myself, but I'm basically one, too, since she combined her mana with mine. Anyway, get on my back, I can get us out of here in no time," As soon as everyone is on his back or riding his tail, he gets into a stance as if he is about to pounce on something,"Masouryuu!" he yells as he dashes into a streak of light towards home.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 16, 2009)

"I'll share Ali with Hydeka and Jinchuu," Suruno says,"Oh and Jinchuu can you slow down a bit before we go flying off you!"
Suruno starts to slide off Jinchuu's back and before he goes flying away he grabs Jinchuu's tail.
"See what I mean I nearly flow off thanks to your speed," Suruno says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 16, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I'm going to stay behind I need to go to the greaves and say hello to them and changed the flowers. I be ok Orochimaru knows I'm not that weak and beside I have Raven." -She kisses Raven's head.- "He helps me alot. But there is no one powerfull then me. That he has with him."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 16, 2009)

Before Jinchuu hauls off, he creates a clone of himself, then leaves. "I'll stay here just in case," the clone informs. When Jinchuu does leave, he makes it back to the village in no time,"Sorry, Suruno, you just have to have a better grip."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 16, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She sighs and thinks "I can't do what I was going to do with him watching meand my ever move." She walks to the old village then to the greaves. She puts flowers on them she walks pases the only building that is not in ruins and sighs.- "Aaaa Jinchuu can you go back pleaces with out me. I need to be alone. please." -She whipers "I do not trust you you might look."-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 16, 2009)

"Whatever you say," Jinchuu says,"But, I warn you, this'll just make me more curious..." With that the clone disappears, passing on his memories into the original Jinchuu.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 16, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She walks into the building and goes to the hotsprings and sighs.- "I wish everyone can come here but I do not trust guys. They can be pervs when it comes to girls." -She sighs.- "Ok I well not take a bath in this water." -She leaves the building then comes out, see Orochimaru and looks mad.- "Master what is with you scaring me."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 17, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "I'm going back Ali is taking to long know her she got show and kidnaped by Orochimaru." -He walks on. He stops and looks at Hydeka, Suruno, and Jinchuu.- "Come on all of you I do not want to be the only one saving her."

Hydeka Ryuga: "Sasuke wait." -He runs to Sasuke.- "I'm helping too I do not want to lose Ali to that guy." -He stands by Sasuke.- "Cone on you two."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 17, 2009)

Suruno walks to sasuke then says,"Lead the way."
Suruno starts to feel like his stomach is exploding and he complains,"Ow my stomach hurts make it stop I can't do anything while my stomach hurts."
Suruno falls to the ground clutching his stomach and starts to roll on the ground.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 17, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Suruno have you aten any thing at all or you have not if so here eat this." -He holds out a Sweet Peach Ball Ali made.- "It is the last one so eat it. Ali made it."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 17, 2009)

Suruno shoots up, snatchs the food in sasuke's hand and sits back down nibbling on the food."Food is good," Suruno says when he finishs his little snack,"Very good."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 17, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Suruno you most have been hungery." -He looks at Hydeka then sighs.- "You three would not mind if another guy told Ali he loves her or want you hurt that guy."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 17, 2009)

"Sasuke what are you talking about?" Suruno asks curiously.
Suruno walks around sasuke then he yawns and keeps going around sasuke.
"Is this making you dizzy?" Suruno asks sasuke,"Cause it should if your eyes are following my movements."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 17, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Suruno aaa what you doing." -He stands there.- "If we keep standing here Ali be in Orochimaru's hands." -He sighs. He thinks "Do I tell them I'm in love with Ali too or get the crap beaten out of me when I tell them." With out think speaks out lound.- "But i do love her. I know her for a long time and I helped her from not hurting any one." -He looks shocked of what he just saied out lond about Ali.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 17, 2009)

"I heard that," Jinchuu comments to Sasuke's outward confession,"But don't worry, we won't beat you up. At least, I won't." Jinchuu continues to run ahead of everyone else,"I'm going to travel ahead, meet you guys up there!" he calls as he usues his Masouryuu technique.

Meanwhile, Orochimaru enters into the building with a grotesque, angry look on his face. he walked towards Ali, then summoned a huge snake taht ate her and kept her inside its throat for safety. Then, he left towards a labratory with a bunch of medical tools. In the middle of the room was a bed with latches to keep the patients still. The snake spit Ali out onto the bed and latches snapped on to her,"It is time," Orochimaru said as he created some handsigns.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 17, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Master why you here what you after." -She looks at Orochimaru scared like she backs away slowly.- "What you is it."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 17, 2009)

Orochimaru smirks a little, then finishes his handsigns. His fingertips begin to flame and Ali's seal begins to react to it. "Unseal!" he yells as he thrusts his palm towards the seal. Thankfully, Jinchuu appears at the right time and rams into Orochimaru, deactivating the Unsealing Jutsu,"Not today, you damn snake!" he yells.
"Rotten child..." 
"What do you want with Ali?"
"I think its time for her true self to appear..."
"You don't mean... Ali, get out of here!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 17, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Her eyes are close she can not hear Jinchuu calling out to her. Two shadows stand behind Ali one is light and one is dark. Ali's two sides of her soul. Al-sorrea is the dark one the light one no one knows but Ali knows who she is. Alinegarensol appaers behind Orochimaru.- 

Alinegarensol: "Orochimaru you are a fool you can not fully break the seal Ali well not let it be come you not powerful to call them from her. Her mother named Ali from two differ god. The hidden why to weak then is not in your power yet and you have to find away to wake them but the time is not know." -He walks to Ali and puts his hand on her face. He says some thing in Manatic and the justu Orochimaru did was broken. The two side of Ali's soul disappaers into Ali. He holds her in his arms.- "Goddess you be ok." -He looks at Jinchuu and Orochimaru.- " When the time comes for the goddess to bewaken I well know I was the one who killed her in the past before I was sealed. Into her human form you see be for you."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 17, 2009)

"WRETCHED FOOL!" Orochimaru yells furiously,"How dare you get in the way!"
"You heard the man," Raito says as he attacks Orochimaru with his tails. Orochimaru blocks the attacks and runs away. "What a psycho..." Raito comments,"Anyways, its good to see you, Negarensol."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 17, 2009)

Alinegarensol: "Hi Raito I thought you where to be dead."  -Still holding Ali looks at her.- "I better go back into her befor she goes bloodlust without me her soul is fighting and she goes mad. She will not stop killing if I'm not part of her."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 17, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Hydeka do you want me to hold your hand and warp you to Ali or do you want to Ali to be taken by Orochimaru  so come on." -He does not know Ali is ok now.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 18, 2009)

When suruno finally accepts the information sasuke had said out loud he rushed to sasuke and went for his throat.
"I'LL KILL YOU FOR SAYING THAT!" Suruno shouts angrily his eyes turning completely blood red.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 18, 2009)

"Good, I'll go back to the others and tell them that she's okay," Jinchuu informed, he creates a clone to watch over Ali,"He'll keep you company and take you back home." Jinchuu, then, dashes off towards the others. He mets up with them seeing Sasuke getting choked by an angry Suruno. He, then, bites Suruno,"Stop it, Sasuke feels the same way about Ali as we do, but he knows that her true feelings as well as I do. Listen, Ali's okay, Alinegarensol and one of my clones are watching over her."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 18, 2009)

Alinegarensol: -He appaers to the other holding Ali.- "Some think is wornd I can not get back into her whatever Orochimaru did I can't return to her." -He looks at Ali.- "What is he planing keeping me out of her."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 18, 2009)

Hydeka"sasuke take me to her i can't lose her agin"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 18, 2009)

Alinegarensol: "Um boy Ali is here with me." -He is behind Hydeka holding Ali. Sasuke backs awau slowly i does not want Alinegarensol rubing his tail on him.- "Oh Hello Sasuke." -He looks at Ali and sees the seal is differ then be for He break the seal over the seal and goes back into her.-

Yukesema Ali: -She standing up.- "I do not know what happen to me."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 18, 2009)

Hydeka"Ali are you alright sweetie if he/she (don't know gender) hurt you tell me"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 18, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Orochimaru kidnapped be but I do not know what he did to to me. Oh that person was holding me was my demon side he is Alinegarensol." -She walks to everyone and smiles.- "I'm glaid I'm back with all of you."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 18, 2009)

Hydeka-hugs ali-"i won't let nothing happen to you agin i promis and if something does you got three others who will back me up to help and then you can punish me for going back on my word"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 18, 2009)

OCC: I am not sure what has happend is the past month or so, but I'm back non the less. Do not hate me if i say something that conflicts with something that has happend. Also I might not beable to post every day or muliple times a day, so don't feel ignored if you try and hold o conversation with my caracter.
 Thanks.

Kid has just arrived back in the Village Hidden in the Leafs.

"Hokage, the mission in the Country of Wind was a success." Kid says in a momotone voice.

"Glad to hear Kid, but were is Ryan?" Hokage asks.

Kid looks up at the Hokage and replies with a really dull face, "I don't know..."

Kid leaves the Hokage building and finds a remote rooftop to sit on.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 18, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She looks around and sees Kid near by and waves to him.- "Kid you back what happen to you." -She looks back to Hydeka and Sasuke.- "I be back" -She disappaers and appaers to Kid.- "Hi Kid thinks have been odd around here. I was kidnapped by Orochimaru and I do not know what is going on with me."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 18, 2009)

Hydeka-walks up to ali and the kid-"so Ali this is what he does kidnaps kids and does experiments on them how can you still like a man who would do this to kids"-looks down-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 18, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Master was not like this. He was nice he was like a father to me." -She looks at hykeda with her bloodlust eyes and is about to attack him but Sasuke grabes her and hold her back.-

Sasuke Uchiha: "Hydeka you do not understand Ali's feels she was rashed by Orochimaru when her father was to busy to look out for his own child. Ali cares about Orochimaru even if he is doing this Ali thinks he would changed if she try to make him change." -Ali stabes Sasuke in the arm and gets away from him. She looks differ then befor.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 18, 2009)

Kid looks up sees Ali and Hydeka, they looks back down.

"What the hell do you want?" Kid asks monotonely.

Ali looks shocked and is at a loss for words for a second and mutters "what".

"I said, 'What in the hell do you want'," Kid seamed to tence, as if gripping a sword. "and if you won't answer, leave."

"Kid whats wrong with you? It's like you lost all emotion." Ali asks in a very concernd type voice.

Kid stands up with blazing speed and produced Ryans sword, "Emotions? Who needs them, they get in the way."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 19, 2009)

Jinchuu walks up behind Kid in his human form, then puts his hand on his shoulder,"Emotions cause trouble, but they're fun to have," he says. He walks to Ali,"Calm down, Hydeka is right though, Orochimaru planned everything, including you falling in love with me. He planned all of this..."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 19, 2009)

Suruno follows the rest."Orochimaru planned this all how I didn't think he had the brain power to do that," Suruno says,"Well the man has some surpising moments I guess.Wait is something going wrong or something."
Suruno looks at Ali then he looks at sasuke."What happened to him?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 19, 2009)

"Fun? I'm sick of emotions, they just get in the way of everything that needs to get done," Kid says and sheths Ryans sword. "this bores me." 

Kid turns around and walks away. He gets to the gate of the Leaf Village, and takes off his head band. He stares at the Leaf Villages symble then at the one on his head band.

"Good bye Leaf Village..." He says dissapointedly and dropss his head band and walks out the gate.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 19, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Why is everyone trying to make me backstabed my master I wants I well die befor doing that." -She disappaers to the out side of the Sound.- "Master I need your help the Leaf Village is wanting me to betray you. I want betray my master."

Sasuke Uchiha: "What is with Ali she never like this." -He looks at Kid.- "Kid we need your help so stay in this village Ali is not her self Orochimaru most have changed her."

Hydeka Ryuga: "What is going on with Ali she was ok befor Orochimaru did this to her." -He looks at Sasuke.- "So tell me is Ali under Orochimaru or how do they know each other." -Sasuke sighs and does not speak.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 19, 2009)

OCC: Sorry but you post makes no sence my character just left.

_"Maybe I should seek out Orochimaru?"_ Kid thinks to himself. _"No, I said I never would, I promised Ryan."_

Kid gets a smirk, _"I know who I can find... the Akatsuki."_

He runs deeper into the forest.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 19, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She sits down near a tree and sides.- "Why does everyone want me to betray Orochimaru." -She looks down and sighs.- "I well not hurt my master Huh I sould fake my death Again and hide in a village that knows nothing of me but what village."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 19, 2009)

Kid vrooms by Ali and skids to a hult.

"Ali? What are you doing out in the middle of nowhere?" Kid asks.

"I could ask you the same question." She says not lifter her head.

"Me? I'm looking for the Akatsuki." Kid grins again at the thought.

"Well everyone wants me to betray Orochimaru and I don't want to. I just want to start over." Ali says.

"Come with me, join the Akatsuki, it would be just like starting over." Kid suggests.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 19, 2009)

OCC: Fire I can post for my self you do not have to post for me.

Yukesema Ali: "kid are you crazy I can't my Godfather is the leader and He well make me not join. Itachi is there and then he well make me marry him. I know there is a village my mom come from I wander if they well take me in." -She sighs.- "My life is a mess. I wish the power I had was not the power of the gods."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 19, 2009)

OCC: I know you can, I could think of a way to make it work without, sorry. Won't do it again.

Kid shrugs, "Suit yourself, if you do see the others don't tell them anything, I trust you."

Kid looks into Ali's eyes, "You'll find a way to make it work." Kid nods and runs away.

_"Were the hell could I find the Akatsuki..._


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 19, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Grabbed Kid befor he run away.- "Kid you know I have a demon in me if you join them we will be emenies and I have to kill you." -She holds the death gail to his neck.- "So it is your pick to die by my hand or stay in the leaf. But i have no thoughts on leting you leave. You where the first person I trust and Raven spoke to you and Ryan."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 19, 2009)

"You know what... I'll make you a promise, and I am a man of my word. I promise I won't join the Akatsuki, but I'm not going back to the Village." Kid says straight face, not blinking. "You can kill me if you want, but that won't settle anything." 

Kid pushes off of Ali and says, "See you around."

Kid disapears in a cloud of white smoke.


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 20, 2009)

Quick question can I join now and does it matter what rank the characters are?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Fine then leave." -Her eyes full hate she is not her self. Orochimaru made her not her self. She sits down and crys.- "What is the matter with me. I'm not my self. I feel like somethink is wrong with me." -She looks up and sees a darkfriger standing near here. The person is one of Ali's master he heals Ali from what Orochimaru did to her and disappaers.-

OCC: You can join. We do not go by ranks because of some villageing like the Yukesema go by powerlevel and skill level. The rank would be harder to use some be differ types of ranks and differ way.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Suruno, Jinchuu, Hydeka lets go find Ali I have a bad feeling about her being like this." -He looks at Hydeka, Suruno, Jinchuu.- "Do uou three think Ali is ok being like this." -He walks to the gate.- "Come on." -Hydeka follows. When they gets to the gate Ali is there and she passes out.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 20, 2009)

Suruno follows sasuke to the gate and sees Ali pass out."ALI!" Suruno shouts running towards her then crouchs down,"Ali are you ok?Ali.ALI!"
Suruno goes to pick up Ali but hesitates.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She is low on mana because of what Orochimaru did was keeping her from knowing her mana was geting low. She out cold but trying to heal her mana.-

Sasuke Uchiha: "Suruno we need to take her to a tree near the Yukesema village. She can heal her mana faster there." -He looks at Hydeka and sees he looking at Ali's neckless.- "Hydeka do not think about taking that Ali needs it to keep her other sides asleep."

Hydeka Ryuga: "Oh ok" -He back away.- "So what if Orochimaru found out by Ali's neckless would he get her powers awaken or what."

Sasuke Uchiha: "Yes." -He looks down.- "If Ali lost that she be differ."


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 20, 2009)

Name: Saitou Kazu

Age:21

Birthday:1st of October

Villagechiha

Clan: Saitou

Family:Mother died when Itachi killed off the Uchiha clan, Father has killed by the nine tailed fox.

Jutsu Style:Is a high levl Tia jutsu, Genjutsu and Ninjutsu is familier in the forbiden jutsus as well. His main elemsnt is wind second is lighting he can use earth alright but cant use water or fire he has developed two veriations to resengan spinning star and raining resegan. He also has the ability to control blood instead of fire or water he can also gain an idividuals abilities by drinking  there blood. he also has Shadow cocoon which causes his enemies shadow to wrap around them.

Blood Type

Blood Line:shoutaigan

Eye Color:Black to red with a white pupil

Height:6 foot 4

Weight:???

Background:Kazus mother was an Uchiha and his father was a Hyuga there love for each other was a secret and from there love came Kazu who was born with a mix of the Sharingan and the Byakugan which he called the shoutaigan (true eye). The Shoutaigan cancels out the effects of the sharingan and Byakugan when used against him allows him to tell when people are lying, he can see full 360 degrees around him and can control time not completly. Kazu chose his last name Saitou instead of Uchiha or Hyuga because he wants to start his own clan the Saitou clan so he is looking for the right person to do that with.Kazu made a pact with a blood demon and traded tow elements inorder to control his blood and others.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 20, 2009)

Suruno stands up with Ali in his arms."Well sasuke lets go already I don't want to wait," Suruno says then he starts to walk away but stops,"You coming or not?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Yeah I'm coming." -Hydeka follows Sasuke and Suruno.-


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 20, 2009)

OCC: So can I just pop in anywhere?


----------



## Narurider (Mar 20, 2009)

"Well where exactly is our destination sasuke?" Suruno asks,"I don't know where exactly just something to do with a tree and a village."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

OCC: Yes you can.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "The village is near thesound village and near here." -She is awake in Suruno's arms.- "The tree is the great tree the Yukesema's Goddess tree. It is easy to find."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 20, 2009)

Kid reapears on a tree branch not to far from were he disapeared.

"I really need to practice that, I can't get very far," Kid says. "Well what will be my first non-Leaf-Village mission?"

"I know, I could spy on those others and find out whats really going on, but first a change of apperance." 

Kid cuts his hair short and spikes it, he takes off the tradional Hyuga robes and finds street clothes to wear he also weres dark glasses to hide his Byakugan.

"There, almost like a new person." He says looking into his reflection from a pond.

Kid runs back to the Leaf Village and is crouched on the villages outter wall.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 20, 2009)

"Ok Ali thanks for telling me I'm hopeless by myself," Suruno says then mumbles,"Now I wonder how far it is from here,"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "It is far but there is a path near here see the small path way It is there you take to the tree." -She holds on to Suruno's neck she looks at Hydeka.- "You look sad you ok."

Hydeka Ryuga: "I'm ok Ali do not worry about me."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 20, 2009)

"Oh I see," Suruno says then follows the directions Ali gave him then starts to think,"Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........I wonder..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

Hydeka Ryuga: -He walks to Suruno and Ali.- "Suruno can I carry Ali for a bit." -Sasuke left them two alone with Ali.- "So you can give your arm's a rest."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 20, 2009)

"Sure here you go," Suruno says passing Ali to Hydeka,"Man my arms are killing me."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Hey I'm not that heavy by the way." -Takes off her shoe and throws it at Suruno's head.- "I'm lighter then most girls." 

Hydeka Ryuga: "Ali that was mean." -He holds Ali. Ali looks at Hydeka giggling.- "It is not funny say your sorry to him now."

Yukesema Ali: "Suruno sorry." -She whipers "not really he need it for calling me fat."-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 20, 2009)

"Ow I didn't mean you were heavy or fat just my arms to hurt I've used them alot lately more than I usually do thats all," Suruno says before going into a huff.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Can I have my shoe backpleace Suruno."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 20, 2009)

"Why sould I?" Suruno asks angrily,"You'll just thow it at me again wouldn't you?Yes you would."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "No I well not." -She pass out again.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 20, 2009)

"You don't really think that you could just run away and no one would notice?" Jinchuu says appearing above Kid on a branch,"Plus, you don't want to hurt Ali's feelings, don't you?" He grabs Kid and dashes towards Ali and the others,"Hey, guys. Look, I found a runaway!" he says pointing at Kid.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She is out cold.- 

Hydeka Ryuga: "Jinchuu Ali is low on mana and who is that guy does li know him I saw her speaking with him befor."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 20, 2009)

"Look, I dont know who you think I am..." Kid realizes every one knows it him, even with his clever appeance change. "Fine, look I don't know what you want with me."

Kid shakes himself out of Jinchuu's grip.

"I left the village, I dont seek Orochimaru or the Akatsuki any more. Leave me be." Kid says. He starts walking in a random direction.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: " Kid do you not care if Ali dies. If she does then they to rewaken then This land be turned into a battel ground from them." -He looks at Kid.- "You did not see them but they look powerfull." -He is speaking about the goddess sealed in Ali.- "When you left Ali wanted to Orochimaru everyday. Ali need all her friends befor one of them take other her and she lose her memories. Do you know care about Ali any more or do you want to leave her like this. She told me she thinks of you as a brother so stay for her sake and no one eash. Ali wants you to or if you do not she well go into the darkness."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 20, 2009)

Kid stops in his tracks, "To tell you the truth, I dont care any more. I lost Ryan, he was a brother to me. You have no idea how it felt! I'm done with you, I'm done with Naruto's cousins and I'm done with... Ali."

Kid takes a deep breath, "Ali will find a way, I seen it in her eyes."

Kid continues to walk away.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She is in her angel form.- "Kid what if I told you I can reviv the ones that lost there lives. If you cant me to I can do it for Ryan." -She looks down.- "I know how much you cared about him."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 20, 2009)

Kid stops, makes two fists and hangs his head.

"I... you... Ryan..." Kid acually reapeted Alis speach but those were the only words heard.

Kid closes his eyes, his world spinning, everything could go back to the way it was.

Kid stood there for five minutes thinking.

"I..." 

Kid walks over to were Ali is, "You had no idea how I felt! No idea!" 

Kid pulls back a fist then stops, "I won't help you, or your friends."

Kid turns back around no amount off calling will bring him back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Kid what happen to you." -She crying turns back into herhuman self she disappaers from everyone. She alone but some one grabes her arm and pulls her into a hug.- "Huh" -She looks behind her and sees Itachi.- "Oh It is you hi." -She looks away from him and looks down.-

OCC: we need some one to be Itachi or I could post as him but I'm noy an good Itachi. T.T


----------



## White Knight (Mar 21, 2009)

OCC: well im rping itachi for awhile and if anyone else wants to just msg me to tell me 

itachi:"Ali how have you been lately its been awhile"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I'm ok Itachi but stuck with your brother in your old house. I get your old room yay." -She looks at him.- "I joined the leaf village." -She looks at him and hugs him.-"Why do you grab my arm and hugs me."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 21, 2009)

itachi"-hugs Ali-"im glad you like living there""you do like living there right"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 21, 2009)

Gets far enough away that he thinks know one will come and sits under the shade of a tree. Kid draws Ryans sword and says, "This is the only part of you I have left."

Kid digs a hole big enough for the sword and places it inside. Kid covers the sword with soil he dug up.

"Rest in peace my friend." 

Kid hears something behind him he turns and is starring right into Orochimarus eyes.

"What in the hell do you want Orochimaru." Kid demands.

Orochimaru backhands Kid, Kid spits out blood Orochimaru says, "I was comming to see how you like your little mark."

"Well wouldn't you like to know." Kid says and the curvey criss-crossing lines appear on Kids body.

"I'm not here to fight you Hyuga, I wanted to ask if you wanted to be 'raised to the next level'" Orochimaru hisses.

"Over my dead body." Kid gets into the Gentle Fist stance and activates his byakugan.

Kid seen Orochimarus muscles tence.

"8-Trigrams Giant Pyro Rotation." Kid says as he releases fire chakra into a whirling ball of fire. Orochimaru backs off from the heat given off my the jutsu. Kid stops, hes is severly out of chakra but is standing strong.

"My, my what a move," Orochimaru says with great intrest looking at the 10 feet diameter char mark on the ground. "but its ovious your not in the mood to talk." He dissapears.

Kid collapses down onto one knee, the curse marking resides and he deativates the byakugan, _He could have easly killed me. I got lucky._

Kid lays up agaist the tree and sleeps.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 21, 2009)

OCC: Sorry I accidently double posted, I got extreme lag.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 21, 2009)

"I don't get it what is wrong with Kid why is he being such an idiot," Suruno mumbles to himself,I never really liked the guy but still I didn't think he would by like that.He is different there has to be more than he told us."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 21, 2009)

Jinchuu sits on a nearby branch of a tree, overhead the battle between Orochimaru and Kid. He jumps down after Kid falls asleep and puts his hand on the curse mark. Using the connection between the curse mark, Jinchuu could see all the memories of Kid and Ryan,"So, that's why you felt so alone.... You're not the only one, buddy," he says to himself,"I've lost someone important, too, and so has Ali, so don't rule yourself anything special." He left and caught up with everybody else,"What's going on?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 21, 2009)

Kid wakes up in a cold sweat. Kid stands up and wips the sweat off his face.

_"I made to many promises... 'Ryan I promise I won't join Orochimaru'... 'Ali, I promise I won't join the Ataksuki'... I have no were to go..."_

Kids eyes widen, _"My brother, he'll guide me."_

Kid runs off towards the Hyuga compound.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I do like it Itachi but I know we have to get married." -She looks down.- "Itachi do not get mad but the is three guys that like me in the Leaf Village."

Sasuke Uchiha: "Jinchuu Ali is missing she could be with him or hurt." -Hydeka looking around for Ali.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 21, 2009)

Kid jumps in through his window. As he expected his brother was waiting for him.

"Brother, you need to help me." Kid starts saying, he brother interups him by holding up Kids head band.

"Whats this about little brother." He asks.

"I..." Kid tried to say something but got interupted again.

"I help you already." He says while twisting Kids head band, theres a scratch through the middle.

"Brother, no, why would you do that, I made a mistake." Kid says.

Kids brother throws his head band at Kid and says, "Leave, you are no longer wanted in the Leaf Village or your families home."

Kid is standing there holding his head band looking at the scratch in the middle. He puts it on.

"Well if I'm no longer welcome, I gess I should get rid of any witnesses that saw me." Kid voice sounded demonic.

A scream is heard and a shadowy figure runs from the Hyuga compound.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She looks at Itachi.- "Sorry I have to go." -She disappaers and appaers to where Kid is.- "Kis listen to me you are acting like me when I was lost in the darkness so let me help you if not then you have to kill me. I want you to stay happy in th leaf. If no one wants you around then why am I try to get it in your head that I do want you around."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 21, 2009)

"Ali... stay out of my way," Kids voice is very demonic sounding. "I dont want to have to hurt you."

Kid walks by Ali, but Ali puts a hand on his shoulder to stop him.

OCC: I'm done for tonight. I'll be on tomorrow night.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Kid please stay if you leave I well lose my heart and she take over of me." -She is crying.- "I want you to stay if any of my friends leave i lose my self. So please Kid if you do not wish to stay kill me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 21, 2009)

OCC: Looks like I finished chores and homework early so I got time for one more.

"It really comes to that eh?" Kid says. 

Kid turns around stares Ali in the eyes and says, "Fine, just untill you better, then when you are, I'm gone, done, got it? Oh and don't expect me to lift a finger for you or anyone else. Speeking of them, if they even look at me funny, we got a problem, alright? I guess were ever your going I'm comming."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "When I hit sixteen in a have I'm leaving this village I have to I have to go to them." -She crys.- "If I'm no powerfull they well kill me." -She lays her head down.- "I can't do it I my promis to my dad will not be made."

OCC: Oh If we hit 40 or 50 post we well go to part two. The part two is Naruto: Keep of Life&Death.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 21, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "I'm worried about Ali with Itachi." -He looks down.- "I wish we can get Ali to leave him."

Hydeka Ryuga: "Sasuke so do I Itachi is a jerk he kill your whole family and Ali still wants to marry him. He is an bad guy He might kill her and there kid if they have one." -He shivers at the thought.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 22, 2009)

"You shouldn't say bad stuff about Itachi especially you sasuke," Suruno says,"He spared you out of all of your family he spared you his worthless little brother.I don't like Itachi but still he isn't so bad that you should hate him."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 22, 2009)

Jinchuu runs off to search for Ali. Sensing her mana, he dashes along her path, her presence getting closer. He finally stops to where he sees her crying. He walks towards her and embraces her,"What's wrong?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Jinchuu I'm ok but I know my fate to will." -She looks at Kid.- "Come on Kid you can be happy you have a friend that is the same as you. I thoght Master was powerful but now I see friendship is the best power. When a human have some one to save or protec their power grows stonger then any one. I know know it I blamed my father for year but his human blood in me helped my power." -She smiles.- "I'm glad to be with people that understands me."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Suruno come on lets go find Ali and see if she is ok." -He walks one and looks at Suruno.- "You coming."

Hydeka Ryuga: -He follows Sasuke and waits for Suruno.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 22, 2009)

Suruno follows sasuke with a sudden quietness.Suruno's eyes start to change from thier normal colour to a blood red colour then back to normal.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Suruno do you hate me for what I saied about having feelings for Ali. If You do I well ask her to move out of my house. If you hate her near me."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 22, 2009)

Suruno doesn't answer but his eyes keep changeing from their normal colour to completely blood red."AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!" Suruno screams as his eyes reamin blood red.
Suruno falls to the ground clutching his head then he stops and stands up."YOU MUST DIE!" Suruno shouts and lunges at sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She appaers to Suruno befor he stabes Sasuke. She looks differ like the Darkness took over of her.- "Suruno why you teying to make me into darkness faster do you want me gone that baddly." -She crys.- "If any of my friends even you hurt any one I lose my self. Sasuke member's the old me where I was so mean to any one and everyone I locked everyone away. I was almost killed by my father but Itachi saved me." -She looks down.- "But Suruno you helped me too you trusted in me."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 22, 2009)

"Who is suruno?" Suruno asks his voice changing,"Oh you mean the owner of this body well sorry to tell you he is gone.I am the new Suruno I shall kill all you pathetic humans and your planet.If you want to see you're friend again you'll have to die then you can see him in the other world.You can't save him but at least you can be with him."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Pleace give Suruno back please or I well seal you to get him back." -Some think odd happens Ali takes Suruno and her to the world of the gods.- "listen to me please let him come back or I well have no point of leting you take over of him and live with in him."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 22, 2009)

Kid shows up finaly.

"What did I miss?" He asks monotonely


----------



## Narurider (Mar 22, 2009)

"I am the real Suruno but my father sealed the great hatered I had deep inside me and I became the Suruno you know but then something freed the hatered locked away inside me.I don't know what but I know that I can finally destroy the pathetic human race and then I the last of thier kind will make myself a god and make a new more stronger human race."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Kid Ali is some where with Suruno She disappaered with him. I do not know how but she did." -He sighs.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 22, 2009)

Kid shrugs, sits up agaist a tree and says, "Wake me when there back would you."

Kid hangs his head.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I well not let you. Hate and anger well make a human race of death and sadness. I was made of two sides of a god one of love and hope. The other hate and anger." -She walks to Suruno and hugs him.- "You are the same as me you have two sides. I can see it they are fighting to take over with in your but Love can seal hate and delift the anger." -She kisses Suruno's cheek.- "I love you no mater what side you are."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Ok I well." -He sits down.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 22, 2009)

"So Uchiha, what was the point of taking Suruno somewere?" Kid ask.

Sasuke doesn't answer right away so Kid looks up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She makes a cystal her appers to Kid and Sasuke.- "It is cause Suruno is not his self." -She looks at them.- "I'm Ali's crystal helper I'm a doll like for of her i'm made out of Crystal Mana." -She smiles.- "I hacve a name eside Ali's helper It is Lyven."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 22, 2009)

Kid thinks to himself, _"Nice magic trick Ali."_

"Ok magic crystal, Lyven, you tell Ali if shes not back soon I'm leaving." Kid says.

Kid stands up ans streches and asks, "Ok magic crystal?"


----------



## Narurider (Mar 22, 2009)

"Get away from me weakling!" Suruno yells jumping away from Ali,"I can't stand stupid human emotions especially love!Love poisons the mind with stupid hopes and dreams but in the end it always leads to grief and sorrow.Love is a distraction for weaklings,weaklings are the only ones who feel love"-Suruno's normal self comes back-"Thats not true"-Suruno turns back to evil part of him-"You are weak you can't control me!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

OCC: I can't make Ali come back to Narurider comes back and post. That is why Ali made Lyven come out.

Lyven: "Ali can hear you and see you. If you have up you hit a wall that you can not see. That is where Ali is." -She smiles at Kid.- "You kinda cute for a human." -Lyven and Ali do not share the same feels.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Sighs.- "This is pointless." -She acting like Al-sorrea.- "Suruno you are useless you canot even fight your own self. Why do I even like you." -She disappaers.- "Lyven you hitting on Kid wow."

Lyven: "Master aa can I stay out please."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 22, 2009)

"I understand," Kid responds. "well I'm going for a walk, I'll be back."

Kid starts walking down a path.

Kid stops, turns around and says, "You really annoying for a magic trick."

Kid turns back around and continues down the path.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Lyven: "I am not." -She hiyts Kid with a big rock and it pins him to the ground and she stands on it.- "You are a foolish human."

Yukesema Ali: "Kid I think you need to not say that or Lyven well hurt you She is a doll but I made her after my mother." -She looks at Kid under the rock.- "You ok I think you need to not move at all to a week."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 22, 2009)

"What the hell! Your magic trick just threw a rock at me! Are you just going to stand there, or are you going to help me?" Kid asks Ali.

Kid doesn't even have enough room to try and brake the giant rock with gentle fist. Kid starts to look really mad and the curse seal starts to activate.

"Get me out!" Kid screams.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 22, 2009)

Suruno turns back to his normal self."DAMNIT!" Suruno yells at himself,"I couldn't fight WHY!WHY!WHYYYYYYYYYYYY!I can't go back to my friends if I can't control my side of hatered.I must learn how to control it but how?Maybe I can learn on my own but if so I'll have to leave my friends for a long time maybe even forever.NO I can't leave them I must stay with them but I'm dangerous I might hurt them."
Suruno returns to his friends."Guys I need to ask you something," Suruno says,"If I'm consumed by my hatered I want you to kill me will you do that for me?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She pickes on the rock with Lyven on it still.- "Man Humns are weak lingings some times." -She thorws the rock with Lyven on it.- "Haha Lyven return now befor I hurt you." -Lyven does she is scared of Ali. She picks up Kid and lays him by a tree.- "You need to stay here to you can move or I could heal your back for you."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Suruno I would not ask that you tryed too kill me and if Ali hears you she might kill you now." -Trying to scare Suruno. He knows Ali might do it or not. Hydeka is asleep.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 22, 2009)

The curse seal resides and Kid says, "About time."

Kid gets up. Streches a little.

"Your little trick tryed to kill me." Kid informs Ali, as if she didn't know.

Kid turns his attention to Suruno, "Killing you isan't in my contract."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 22, 2009)

"If none of you are going to promise to kill me if I'm consumed with hatered then well at least I tryed to save you from my own weak will and my hatereds strong power," Suruno says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Sorry Kid."  -She walks to Suruno and takes his hand.- "Suruno I can help you seal the evil off but you have to want to do it. I can not do it if you do not want to." -She acting differ from befor.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 22, 2009)

"Well the only reason I'm here is to help Ali, killing isan't in my contract." Kid says.

Kid streches again, his muscles sore from being crushed.

"And after I'm done helping Ali, I'm gone." Kid continues.

OCC: Going to watch Watchmen, w00t. I'll be back tonight.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 22, 2009)

"You don't get this isn't some normal demon its stronger than that it has the power to be a god but my father luckily sealed in in me so I wouldn't destroy everyone I saw," Suruno says,"If you seal it your also sealing me at the sametime and I don't have enough power to control it ever.In other words until I can control it at least for a few minutes so you can attack it and kill it ,while killing me in the process,it will be unstoppable."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Herelet bedo some thing It sell make him listen to you and not be as mean to you let him take over you frist." -She Smiles.-

OCC: Luckie you Fire.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 22, 2009)

"Well fine you can try what ever you want but don't expect me to think it worked," Suruno says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I might work if he meet some one more hatefull then him." -She talking about Al-Surrea.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 22, 2009)

"That might just work but what if it doesn't Ali then what?" Suruno asks,"What if it makes him even worse?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "It well work but i hope he does not fall in love with her." -She looks away.- "I know hate and hate can add into love."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 22, 2009)

"Ali who cares, lets fix your issue first, then you can deal with Suruno." Kid is very annoyed.

Kid starts walking away and says, "Ali you'll know were to find me when your done with this."

Kid's at his little spot infont of the pond he always sits infront of.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Suruno I be back." -She appaers to Kid.- "Kid what is it I know you going through hard times but still. Look I could not be nice tou you and my illness well never heal up I know my fate so well."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 22, 2009)

Hydeka:-wakes up and sees ali talking to kid-"everything alright Ali"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: " I'm ok." -Looks at Hydeka and smiles.- "Kid this is Hydeka and hydeka Kid."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 22, 2009)

Hydeka"oh ok sorry about the nap i was tierd""nice to meet you kid"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Kid I be back ok." -walks off.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 22, 2009)

Hydeka-looks at kid and nods-"really nice to meet you"-follows ali-"ali where you going?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Hydeka I want take a bath." -She walks to her village.- "But orochimaru might kidnes me so stay with me."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 22, 2009)

Hydeka:"ok so you want me stand watch out side the door then or"-looks down-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukesema ALi: "Or what"


----------



## White Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

Hydeka:"or i could take one with you"-looks down blushing-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 23, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Ok if you want I well were my ninja swim out fit."


----------



## White Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

Hydeka:"oh ok soudns fun"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 23, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She goes into the bath house at the Yukesema's village.- "I be in the Girl's locker room geting changed. ok." -walks off.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

Hydeka:"ok"-goes and gets changed in to swimtruncks and awaits ali in the bath house-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 23, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -In the bath nows in her ninja bakinie. She plays in the water.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 23, 2009)

Suruno walks off and goes to the ramen shop."I've been going through alot lately maybe I can control my hatered I mean I've done harder things before," Suruno says to himself after ordering ramen,"I've got to train so I can control my hatered!"
Suruno runs off just as his ramen is set down in front of him.Suruno runs to a training ground."Now how I'm I going to train myself?" Suruno asks himself,"Oh I know!Clones."
Suruno creates twenty clones of himself then states,"Ok I'm training myself so you have to fight me so bring it on!"
Suruno's clones charge at him.


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 23, 2009)

Kazu sits hiding behind some bushs watching Suruno train.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 23, 2009)

A clone jumps at Suruno.Suruno kicks it at the rest of the clones and takes out three other clones.Suruno then grabs kunai,with a paperbomb on it,and throws it at his clones.The clones blow up and Suruno starts to relax and he sits by a tree."Well that was easy," Suruno says,"Too bad I don't have someone else to spar with but oh well can't have everything you want."


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 23, 2009)

Kazu steps out of the bush in plan sight and says to Suruno  you want get stronger?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 23, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Done in the hot springs befor Hydeka can come out she gets dress and wrights a note for Hydeka and she leaves. She heads to the leaf Village and looks for Suruno.- "Huh where is he at I gust member the trainning Master gives me to keep them at bay." -She sighs.- "Man this is hard to find him." -Back at the Yukesema's hot springs Hydeka reads the note he gets into the water and takes a bath but gets out because of the water is hotter then he felt befor.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 23, 2009)

"Yes I must get stronger why do you ask?" Suruno asks.


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 23, 2009)

I ask because I may have what you seek says Kazu


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 23, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Sees Suruno and Kazu.- "Suruno." -She walks to him. She looks at Kazu and backs away.- "You a Uchiha and somethink eash." -She looks scared.-


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 23, 2009)

It is true I am part Uchiha but the Byakugan is stronger in my eyes then the sharingan and my clan is the Saitou. says Kazu


----------



## Narurider (Mar 23, 2009)

"Well what is it that you have tell me," Suruno replies to Kazu.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 23, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Oh I see." -She still scared.- "Oh Suruno I need to ask you some thing but you might say no to the trainning."


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought I might ingag you in battle and see your skills for my self and see if you truely have the will to become stronger Kazu says while moving his head up.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 23, 2009)

"Ali not now I need to kick some butt!" Suruno exclaims,"You werido  you want to fight sure I'll fight you anytime!"


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 23, 2009)

One thing you should now before you make your final disition you are not fighting to win merely to survive. Says Kazu as he looks at Ali


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 23, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Ok fine." -She sits by a tree and looks at Kazu.- "What is it." -How she does her hair she looks like her dad. He is an Uchiha that disappaed from the Uchiha Village to marry Ali's mother.-


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 23, 2009)

Kazu truns his head torwards Ali and then looks back at Suruno so you still up for it? Kazu says

OCC: Going now so continue this later


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 23, 2009)

OCC: Narurider had to go some where. So ok but I do not know if he be back.

Yukesema Ali: "Um Kazu Do you know my father. He is an Uchiha but you might not know him. His..." -Ali stops and sees Raven and he lands to her.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 23, 2009)

OCC: Wow you guys can get alot done while I'm at school.

Kid gets up and says, "More faces to remember, just awesome."

Kid streches still tence from the crushing he got earlier.

"Maybe a swim would help loosen me up." Kid says to himself as he strips to his boxers and jump into the pond.

He floats in the water with his hands behind his back, sighs and thinks, _"Just what the doctor ordered."_


----------



## EPIC (Mar 23, 2009)

"Well, welll," Jinchuu enters,"I leave for a few hours and we already have another trouble maker..." he greets,"Nice to meet you, my name is Jinchuu."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 23, 2009)

Kid crawls out of the water and shakes himself dry.

Kid sighs and thinks, _"Might as well try and find Ali."_

He walks in the direction Ali went when she left and finds everyone. He sees Kazu and thinks, _"Oh great another face."_

Kid walks up into the gathering.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 23, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Kid over here." -She by a tree petting raven.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 23, 2009)

Kid walks over to were Ali is and leans up agaist the tree.

"I thought you were suposed to be helping the Suruno." Kid asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 23, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I know but he wants to fight. I was going to give him Master's training he gives me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 23, 2009)

Kid notices Revan, he nods at Revan, Revan returns the favor.

"Whatever." Kid replies to Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 23, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Um Kid what can do I have to meet my father but I do not want to." -Raven wants petted by Kid.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 23, 2009)

"Well if you know were he is, I'll come with you. If you don't I'll start busting heads to find out." Kid replies.

"Revan, just because I have not seen you for a long time," Kid says as he pets Revan. "don't expect me do do it again."

OCC: I have some things to take care of, I'll post one more time tonight before I go to bed.


----------



## White Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Hydeka:-gets out the hot spring and reads Ali's note-(well thats odd)-goes to leaf village in search for them both-


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 24, 2009)

Ali Yukesema said:


> OCC: Narurider had to go some where. So ok but I do not know if he be back.
> 
> Yukesema Ali: "Um Kazu Do you know my father. He is an Uchiha but you might not know him. His..." -Ali stops and sees Raven and he lands to her.-



What was his name Kazu says still stairing at Suruno


----------



## Narurider (Mar 24, 2009)

"Who cares what his name its time to fight me whoever you are so get ready," Suruno says before charging at Kazu with kunai in hand.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 24, 2009)

Kid sits and leans up agaist the tree.

"You in idiot Suruno," Kid says just audiable for him to hear. "you can't just rush in, you need a battle plan."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 24, 2009)

Suruno skids to a halt and turns to Kid."Well how asked you?" Suruno replies cheekily,"This is my battle plan anyway."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 24, 2009)

"Don't come crying when you loose then." Kid grins at the thought.

He crosses his arms and yawns.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 24, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "He is part of the Akatsuki. I get letters from him some times." -She sighs.- "I do not know his real name but Rankai That what my people called him. I think Uchiha's well know his name it starts with a M."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 24, 2009)

"An 'M' eh." Kid thinks about it.

Kid gets a shocked look on his face and asks, "No it can't be... Madara Uchiha? He might be your father? He has to be like 100 years old! But if that who it is, he goes by the name of Tobi."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 24, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "He is my dadmom stoped his age years ago. Have when Alin was not in me. Alin was a kight for the goddess."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 24, 2009)

"Do you need him dead? Or Just looking for him?" Kid asks curiously as he has not fought for what seems forever.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 24, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "He has not seen me in years do to him faking his death alot." -She looks down.- "He does not care about me. I want to speak with him. I miss telling him everything about my trainning."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 24, 2009)

"I'm sorry." Kid says.

"Well anytime your read to go see him," Kid says and nods. "I'm comming."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 24, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Yeah come one." -She runs off.- "I want to see him."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 24, 2009)

Kid jumps up in the tree and follows by tree jumping.

"How much further, do you know?" Kid asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 24, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Huh I have togo to the Akatcki thought." -Takes out her Yukesema's head band it was a mark on it.- "What I was apart of the Akatsuki when I was a child."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 24, 2009)

"Then why are you agaist me joining. I wouldn't try to take you demon." Kid says keeping up with Ali.

Kid jumps down and runs beside her and says, "I'm sorry for the way I've been acting lately, I didn't know how to react to my friend blowing himself up."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 24, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Oh." -She is faster then Kid and she stops near a forest.- "This is where the base is. If I do not do well with them. If I go not do good you can join with me. But on matter Itachi."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 24, 2009)

Kid nods and says, "I'll be at you side the whole time."

He cracks his knuckles and activates his byakugan.

"You can't be to careful around the Akatsuki." He says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 24, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I'm the Leader's godchild. Dad knows the leader." -She sighs.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 24, 2009)

Kid doesn't have to turn his head to see she's has a disapointed look.

"So what, they don't know me, and I can't trust them." Kid says but thinks, _"Yet."_

Kid faces Ali and asks, "We gonna stand here and have a tea party or what?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 24, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Kid look out." -Sees The Akatsuki behind Kid.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Hydeka:-rushes in and scoops up kid and Ali and moves them away from the akasuki-"what do you want"he asks them


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 24, 2009)

Pain the Akatsuki Leader: "Ali who are them with you." -He looks at Ali.- 

Yukesema Ali: "God Father for give me I wanted to see my dad I know he is alive so stop lying to me." -Ali makes her two best swords appaer.-


----------



## White Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Hydeka:"god father"-looks at Ali-"if he is your god father then whats with the swords sweetie"-looks curious-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 25, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Because i want the truth all of it." -She looks mad.- "What part of my life is the truth and what is not lyes so tell me the turth now." -Pain does not anwsure Ali. Ali attacks him and throws him into a tree and pines with her sword.- "Tell me now."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 25, 2009)

"I heard about this guy, he has a bunch of clones that do his durty work, I'll keep an eye out." Kid says and smiles at the horrable joke he just made.

Kid jumps up on a tree so he has some hight on his side.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 25, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Godfather tell me where is my father." -She puts hher hand on where his heart is.- "Or you know what I well do to you."

Pain: "Ok Ali stop He is coming to so let me go." 

OCC: fire do you mine rping Madara. If you want to rp him and your character.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 25, 2009)

OCC: Haha I'll try, I know a little bit about the personality on Madara/Tobi but if it doesn't work out tell me.

Kid sees somebody about 800 feet away.

He looks down at Ali and says, "A male, wearing a mask, looks like Tobi, incomming quickly."

Madara/Tobi runs in and kicks Ali away from Pain, "Master, I hope you are alright."

As Tobi pulls out the sword pinning Pain to the tree, Pain thanks Tobi.

Tobi turns to face the girl holding Pain hostage and finds something extremely fimilar about her. Kid jumps down behind Tobi to block his ecape route and says, "Don't even try anything stupid, all I have to do is poke you and you die."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 25, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "You do not member me you are so low why do I have you for a father." -She pulls out his Mother's sword.- "I hate you." -She is crying.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 25, 2009)

Tobi takes off his mask he has a suprized look and says, "Ali? Is that you, my you've grown."

Madara walks closer to Ali, and Kids right behind him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 25, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I hate you stay back." -She crys.- "I wish i was died long with everyone I killed."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 25, 2009)

"Ali I think he wants to make amends with you." Kid says.

Madara hold his arms out, "Ali, please, let me embrace you."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 25, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She passes out. She has a fever and did not kow it and falls to the ground out old.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 25, 2009)

Kid screams and pulls back his hand for a gentle fist strike, "What the hell did you do to her with your sharingan!"

Madara grabs kids hand with his blazing speed and says, "She's sick you bafoon."

Madara walks over to Ali and touches her face, "Shes burning up, I'm going to go get a cold wet cloth, you stay here Hyuga."

With that Madara runs off and comes back with the cloth and buts in on Ali's head.

Kid is glaring at Madara and Madara says, "If you keep staring at me like that I'll hurt you."

Kid looks away and looks at Ali and thinks, _"Oh great, trapped her with no partner and the two leaders of the Akatsuki."_


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 25, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She wakes up and looks at Kid and her father.- "Dad I'm sorry for what I sayied I was sick I did not want to b mean to you." -She crys.- "Well you forgive me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 25, 2009)

"Of coarse my dear." Madara says.

Kid grunts.

"Whats your problem Hyuga." Madara asks a hint of anger in his voice.

"Just so you know, I have a name, sort of, 'Kid'. Second of all what kind of sham are you trying to play, your just going to try and kill her, or get her back into th Akaysuki." Kid says face to face with Madara.

"I'd back off if I were you." Madara replies.

"Oh yeah, or what." Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 25, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Dad wait member you told me not to keep trainning under Orochimaru. Well I am but I can call the great ones. I'm like mom now."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 25, 2009)

Madara turns his attention away from Kid and says, "Your mother... she was a beautiful woman, I'm glad your turning out more like her."

Something comes over Kid, he can't control himself he punches Madara in his jaw knocking him back. Kid smerks and says mocking-ly, "Thats what you get, 'Uchiha'."

Before Kid can even blink he's on the ground and in a ton of pain.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 25, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She looks into his dad's eyes and makes what he isdoing on kid back firer.- "Dad do not hurt my friends or I well do my favor attack on you." -Her hand glows red.- "I would like to kill you but you my dad."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 25, 2009)

"Kill him!" Kid yells as he gets punched in the face one last time.

Madara stops punching and gets up, "I just can't stand poeple like that."

Kid also gets up and wipes the blood coming out of the corner of his mouth.

"What did you want to see me for Ali?" Madara asks.

OCC: Sorry I'm done for the rest of tonight, be on tomorrow. Later.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 25, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I want you tell me the truth everything and I want to train with you. Oh can you start being more fatherly to me you do not have to hide it no more that I'm your child." -She smiles.- "The Yukesema Village is gone you and I the only two left." -She looks evil when she saied that.-

OCC: Ok I have to go at ten in my time.


----------



## White Knight (Mar 26, 2009)

Hydeka:-goes over to kid to make sure he is alright then sits by him-"well not what i was expecting but this is more fun to bad about the beating kid"-looks and faces then winks then lays down-


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 26, 2009)

Kazu tilts his head while starring at Madara then looks at Suruno so shall we Kazu says to Suruno


----------



## Narurider (Mar 26, 2009)

"Oh yeah lets do it!" Suruno yells with excitement before rushing towards Kazu and while running asks,"May I know your name?"


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 26, 2009)

It's Kazu Says Kazu still standing still


----------



## Narurider (Mar 26, 2009)

"Kazu huh cool name," Suruno says,"Mine's Suruno uzumaki nice to meet ya."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 26, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Hydeka what you doing here my father will kill you." -She runs infort of her father and pulls out her Darkdance sword.- "Father stop hurting my friends or you sword you gived me well be used on you." -She holds it to his nack like her father did when he trained her with the sword.-


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 26, 2009)

Punchs Madara into a tree and stands infront of ali


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 26, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Kazu what you doing you where in a fight with Suruno when I left why you here." -She looks at Kazu.-


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 26, 2009)

Do you really think its wise to ingage Madara Uchiha Kazu says to Ali with his back turned to her waiting for Madara to get up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 26, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "He is my father I have more power then he wel ever have." 

OCC: Fire is not here and he rping Madara but if some one wants to rp as him they can. I well tell Fire that some one rp Madara to fill him in. He does have his own charater too.


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 26, 2009)

It is true you posses a tailed beast withen you but Madara once had control over the nine tails so whats to stop him from controling your tailed beast. Kazu says


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 26, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She goes bloodlust.- "But He can not hold me back. You see being a half ling no one can take me over." -She looks differ.-"I can kill more people then any one in a min But there is a prise to this power I lose my soul every time I use this form. I have only 1% of my soul when it hits 0% I turn into her and my memery's of happiness is got." -She turns back into Ali.-


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 26, 2009)

We all have demons but we most not give up hope


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 26, 2009)

Kid looks super confused, "I've been standing right here, what is going on?"

Madara stands up and says, "I am tring to talk to my daughter, if you all don't leave, you dead."

"Fine, I'm gone." Kid says and starts to walk away.

OCC: Sorry its really hard for me to post at school.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 26, 2009)

OCC: It is ok Fire. Man I did not go to school to day. -feel bad.-

Yukesema Ali: "Dad do not be mean." -She goes to Kid and grabs his arm.- "Do not leave." -She looks at Kazu.- "Keep eye on my father i want him to stay."


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 26, 2009)

OCC: Its cool

I know its none of my besness but if she is your daughter then whats with her trying to kill you


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 26, 2009)

Kid faces Ali, "True, you do I have to listen to a less infirior clan."

Madara looks into Kids eyes and they eye lock for a minute and Kid walks back.

"Ali doesn't really want to fight me, she wants me to train her." Madara answers Kazu.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 26, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "It is because I have two souls in me. One is evil and one is good. Master made them more weak then befor." -She crys.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 26, 2009)

"Don't cry my child, everything is reversable with the Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan." Madara says.

"You can't use that thing on her! Ali you can't trust him, he could easly kill you wth it!" Kid protests.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 26, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Dad you forgot my eyes' block your Sharingan. My eyes are mixed with mom's blacklight and your sharingan. They made the ex-sharingan." -She looks down.- "I hate my power."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 26, 2009)

Kid lets out a releaved sigh.

"Well I guess we will have to do it the old school way." Madara says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 26, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Huh what old way. I know a way that is good to seal them but I hated it I was sick for a month." -She sighs.- "I want them back to the way they where aleep."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 26, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Where is Jinchuu and the others." -He walks off.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 26, 2009)

"Asleep? How'd Madara do that?" Kid asks.

Madara walks up to Ali and says, "You just want them in a dorment state, rather then sealed?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 26, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Huh what." -She looks lost.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 26, 2009)

"In other words, you want to beable to call upon them if you really need them, instead of them being sealed and unusable." Madara explanes.

"I still don't think this is a very good idea." Kid says. "Hey wait, were did Pain go?"

Madara looks at Kid and replies, "He left."

"Whatever." Kid responds.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 26, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I want them put under the high seal. But you well not do it because of lost time it mad me ill." -She sighs and sits on a big rock.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 26, 2009)

"I have an idea! What if Madara just sealed the evil half, that way your good and you won't get as sick!" Kid annouces.

Madara looks at Kid and thinks, _"That sounds totaly possable."_

Ten Madara looks at Ali.


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 27, 2009)

Kazu puts his head in his hand and walks away.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 27, 2009)

Jinchuu reappears beside Ali with a saddened look on his face,"Sorry, I've gone for so long, I had an appointment with someone," he said as his expression returned to normal.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 27, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "It is ok Jinchuu." -She looks at Kazu.- "Kazu what wrong." -She looks at Madara and Kid.- "I want both sealed up. I can handel the illness or if you well not do it father I well get Orochimaru's twin brother or Orochimari to do it. You told me stay away from them but I do i listen to you no." -She begins to walk off.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 27, 2009)

Madara apears infront of Ali with his fingers what looks like on fire. Then he slams his fingers into Ali's gut knocking the wind out of here.

"What the hell was that for!" Kid yells at Madara.

"Calm down, I used my seal jutsu. All of you keep an eye on her, any sever illness find me." Madara says as he puts his mask back on to become Tobi, then dissapears.

Kid walks over to Ali and helps he to her feet says, "You alright? I'll keep an eye on your charkra(or life force, same thing), the second it depleats to dangerous levels were comming back."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 27, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She wakes up she is not sick.- "Huh I'm not sick." -She looks at Kid.- "Thank you Kid for your help." -She looks around.- "So dad left again." -She crys.- "I want dad to stop hiding and stay."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 27, 2009)

"Hey now, don't cry, it sounded like he something important to do. He might come back." Kid reassures.

Kid walks Ali over to a stump so she can sit and watches her chakra levels and says, "You chakra flow seems stable and flowing fine. I'll just want to watch for a few more minutes to make sure."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 27, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Yeah I have both chakra and mana because of my mom and dad." -She gets up her is fine. She trys to make her wings appaer they to when she trys to fly she gets little far then she falls.- "Ahh I know better I have to trust my own power now." -She falling.- 

Sasuke Uchiha: -He is at the leaf with Hydeka talking in the uchiha house.- "Hydeka you can stay at my house with me and Ali."

Hydeka: "Thanks Sasuke." -He sits on sofa.- "I hope Ali is ok. She is differ from you and me." -Sasuke nod yes.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 27, 2009)

Kid dives and acts as a coushon, Ali falls on his back. Kid winces, it hurts his back even more.

"Your welcome." Kid says through his teeth.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 27, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "She gets up and kneels down. She rubs his back.- "Kid you ok." -She smiles.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 27, 2009)

"Yeah... I'll be fine." Kid says and rolls over on his back.

"Answer this question. Have I helped you get to your final goal?" Kid asks Ali staring up into the sky.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 27, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "So you doing to leave me and everyone." -She crys.- "I do not want you to go." -She hugs him crying.- "Do not go."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 27, 2009)

Kid sits up, nods and says, "So I have."

He looks into Ali's eyes and sees she really doesn't want him to go. Kid stands up leaving Ali on the ground.

"I told you, I would help you, then I would be on my own." Kid looks at everyone around him then back at Ali. "I'm rouge, I shouldn't been see with you."

Kid walks away, turns around and mouths to Ali, "I'm sorry, I will not forget you."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 27, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Fine leave you never even cared about me." -She runs off crying. She gets far away and crys.- "I hate losing people." -Her eyes go black.- "This foolish human world be gone when I get the lost great one and weaken from my human self." -She looks like she did when she was a child.- "All humans most die for their being born."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 27, 2009)

Kid sits down on a fallen over tree and thinks, _"Now what..._

Kid can almost hear Ryans voice, _"Kid did you have to be so stupid? Why did you hurt everyone close to you?"_

"I don't know! Shut up!" Kid screams.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 27, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She breaks her father's seal and the darkness takes over her a orb of darkness seals her into it. She hears a waits to the darknessfully over her.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 27, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -Him and Hydeka walk past Ali where Ali is at. He runs off to get Jinchuu and see him. Hydeka stay with Ali.- "Jinchuu we need your help come and see it is Ali. She...She back to her old self. Soon She well become her old self."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 27, 2009)

Jinchuu, who was sleeping peacefully, heard Sasuke's call for help,"Wait!? Ali's what!?" The curse mark began to react to Ali's change,"Oh Fu-Agggggghhh!" A blast of black chakra ripped apart the sky as Jinchuu was overtaken by the power of curse. At full power, Jinchuu sped rapidly towards Ali. "Aaaalllliii!" he roared as he nearly broke the sound barrier. Within minutes, Jinchuu was where Ali was. He roared viciously as he tried to break the orb, but, instead, his dark power was being absorbed into it. As his power was absorbed by the orb, Jinchuu's essence was being slowly fused with Ali's.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 27, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -The Dark orb breaks because Jinchuu is near. His love or his will to save her is storong Ali fall shat is wraped up in a dark cloth. She out cold.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 27, 2009)

Jinchuu reverted to his original self, more relieved than ever to see Ali okay. He weakly crawled to her and laid on her,"A...li..." he said weakly as he fainted.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 27, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Wakes up she goes to Jinchuu and lays her head on his back.- "Jinchuu you saved me." -She heals him. Her hair is black. She thinks "Oh great I have to change it back to silver."-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 27, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -Leaves Jinchuu and Ali alone. Hydeka leaves and gets mad a bit.-

Yukesema Ali: -Some odd reson Jinchuu end on her.- "Jinchuu wake up." -She kicks him off of her.- "Man I do not know what you where doing but still not is the time and place."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 28, 2009)

OOC: I'm up a little later then I want to be. :'( Damn isomnia.

Kid is full out sobbing and yelling 'shut up', 'i don't care', and 'just leave me alown'.

He's stomping the ground with his right foot with every sillable, making a bigger indent with every stomp. Then he just stops sobbing and hangs his head.

"This is all the Hokage's falt. If Ryan and I wern't sent on that mission in the Wind Country, he'd still be alive." Kid gets up and continues, "The Hokage is... dead."

Kid goes to were he buried Ryans sword and digs it up and wipes it clean. As Kid straps the sword to his back he mumbles to himself, "If I die in my attempt, at least you'll be with me."

Kid heads off in the direction of the Leaf Village.


----------



## White Knight (Mar 28, 2009)

Hydeka-looks back for a sec then leaves-

OCC: this is gonna be my last post for awhile i just got alot going on right now sorry guys


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 28, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "What happen to everyone."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 28, 2009)

OOC: Sorry I haven't posted lately

Suruno starts wondering around trying to find everybody but with little success."WHERE ARE THEY!?" Suruno yells,"WHERE IS EVERYBODY!?SOMEONE ANSWER ME!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 28, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -He appaers to Suruno.- " I can not find any one but you. What happen to them. I show li but then I left her with Jinchuu.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 28, 2009)

Kid's sitting on the wall around the Leaf Village. Crazy look on his face, he's finaly lost it.

_"I can't just go running in there, I'll have to wait. Maybe I'll get the Hokage on a walk, or eating..."_ He goes on in he head what the perfect time would be.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 28, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Disappaered from Jinchuu and is in her hide away geting dress. She after she is dress She goes back to the leaf and sighs.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 28, 2009)

Kid sees Ali aproching and mutters to himself, "Damn, this could screw up everything."

He hides himself better in the shadow of a tree.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 28, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Kid I know you are there. What do you want from the Leaf Village." -She looks at where Kid is at.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 28, 2009)

Kid jumps down infront of Ali. He has a really sadistic look.

"I'm gonna kill the Hokage. It's the Hokages fault everything happend. So I'm going to protect other people from the Hokage's stupid decisions." Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 28, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Kid killing people is not good. It well bring hate sadness to every one." -She pins Kid to a tree.- "So do not kill any one please." -She crying.- "I want no more hate and sadness."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 28, 2009)

"Then let me kill the Hokage, then there will be no more hate and sadness." Kid says keeping the sadistic look.

Kid grabs onto Ali's wrists and pulls them off his shoulders, "I'm going to Kill the Hokage; Death is the only thing stopping me."

He pushes Ali back and walks into the village.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 28, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She pins Kid again.- "Stop this now I want you back in the village please come back." -Shes crying. She cares about Kid deeply.- "Kid please stay."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

Kid rolls over to face Ali. He points at his head band with the sratch through the middle and says. "I can't go back. I WON'T go back. Your either with me, or agaist me."

He forces his way out of Ali's grip again and dusts himself off.

"Now if you would kindly let me leave, I have a apointment with the Hokage." Kid says


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She falls to her knees. She is sad.- "Fine be that way leave everyone that cares about your and find from your self not letting any one chouse to you."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

Kid walks away without saying anything. He is jumping from roof top to roof top when he sees the Hokage sitting under a tree meditiating.

_"Nows my chance._ Kid thinks as he leaps fromm the roof top to behind the Hokage.

Kid raises Ryans sword. Then Kid feels a sharp pain in his lower back and in his stomage. He looks down to see the tip and shaft of a ANBU sword. Kid hits the ground stunned. The Hokage turns around with a shocked look. 'He almost got you Hokage.' Kid hears then passes out.

Kid wakes up in an unfimilar bed. Something is covering his eyes. Kid grabs what it is, its a head band.

"He's waking up." Says the voice from the assassination attempt.

Kid pulls off the head band blind fold and looks at it, it's a Leaf Village head band, with out a scratch. The Hokage walks in.

"Know Kid, what was the meaning of this." The Hokage asks.

Kid responds, "It's your fault Ryan died!"

"You know this isan't true. Ryan did what he did to save you, the Wind Country, and this village." The Hokage says. "I know you've done some things your regret, but as Hokage, I'm giving you one more chance in this village. Do you accept?"

Kid is shocked. After everything he's done, he's getting another chance? It seams like an iternity to Kid, but he finaly nods and puts on the head band.

"Good, glad to hear!" The Hokage sounds really pleased. "I believe you have a friend waiting out side the hospital for you."

Kid gets released from the hospital, his wounds completely healed. He spots Ali on a bench and walks towards her.

"Could you ever forgive me?" Kid asks Ali.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 29, 2009)

"Why do I feel there is something important going on?" Suruno asks himself,"Maybe Kid finally snapped and tryed to kill A.Himself or B.Someone else.Well if so he'll be somewhere near a hospital by now man I hope I'm right."
Suruno walks around the leaf village until he gets to the hospital."Now time to see if I'm right and Kids around here somewhere," Suruno says as he walks around the area.
Suruno keeps walking until he finds Kid."Hello did you snap and try to do something insane mate?" Suruno asks.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 29, 2009)

"Poor Kid," Jinchuu says pitifully as he stands next to Ali,"Its pitiful, the guy's depressed all because of someone's death. He needs to learn how to let it go and move on, or else he'll lose everything that he cares for...." He sits down next to her and smiles,"That's one of the things it takes to be a man and a shinobi.... But, man, do you kick hard! I felt that in my sleep, and it still hurts."


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 29, 2009)

"So Madara, or Tobi which ever you prefer, do you really think that seal will do anything" Says Kazu to Madara/Tobi with his back turned to him.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

OCC: Dude, Madara/Tobi left, a long time ago.

Kid doesn't feel the weight of Ryan sword and says, "Weres Ryan's sword?"

Just about the time he heard foot steps behinf him. Kid turns, it's the Hokage with the sword. The Hokage holds it out and Kid grabs it.

"Thank you Hokage." Kid says.

He turns his attention to every one else.

"I'm sorry guys." He continues. "I acted childish and without thinking anything through. I just ant some time alown right now."

Kid walks to his 'secret spot' and sits infrom of the pond.

_"Theres only one problem... How would my family ever except me back, after I killed my brother._ Kid thinks, sitting cross-legged.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I better leave." -She disappaers she has a some business to do she wanted to make sure Kid was ok. She thinks "I's almost time for me to leave everyone behind and move on to the next village. I staied here to long." She appaers in a forest and trains. Some one watchs Ali train the person is one of them from the village Ali has to go to. The person walks to Ali and she stops.-

The person: "So you are her child." -Ali looks at the person.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

Kid has now gone for a walk. He looks to his right and sees Ali talking to someone he's never seen before. He crouches in some bushes to see whats happening.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

The Person: -Grabs Ali's arm.- "It is time leave the human place you live in. If human's find out the true they well kill you and leave you behind." -Ali trys to pull away.- 

Yukesema Ali: "No I do not want to leave I want to stay." -The person knocks out Ali and picks her up. He saies "Sorry Goddess but it's time for you to kill the humans."-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

Kid comes rushing out of the bushes and kicks the person away.

"You leave her alown!" Kid says and he catches Ali out of the air and lays her on the ground gently.

Kid steps infront of Ali, activates the byakugan and takes the Gentle Fist stance.

"If you want her, your gonna have to go through me!" Kid shouts at the person.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

The Person: -Laughs.- "So a human trying to save the girl of the gods how sweet." -He removes his cloat and has a sword pack like Ali's.- "I think you are to week to fight me." -His power level goes high.- "I'm one of the girl's people she has to come to. If she staies with you humans you well kill her." -He pulls out his Darkven sword.- "My name is Drasin." -Ali begins to wake up.- "Huh I see she is waking up. Human hand the girl over or your life is over."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

Kid grabs Ali and says, "Hold on you might get a little dizzy."

Kid jumps into the air and towards the person starts spinning and realeasing fire chakra and screams, "Fire Realease: 8-Trigrams Giant Pyro Rotation!"

The giant fire ball roars towards the person, a direct hit. Kid stops and lays Ali back behind him. But to Kids amazment the person doesn't even have a scratch.

"What the hell are you!" Kid mumbles, his level one curse mark starts to come out.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She wakes up and gets up.- "Kid let me fight him I want to get my power high He is more powerfull then you he is a full mananitic I want to fight him." -She takes of her cloat.- "I want to show him what it means when why I'm called the sword dancer."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

Kid drops his stance. Big mistake. Drasin  appeard beside Kid and punched him a good distance away.

"Thats what he deserves." Drasin says.

Kid gets up and wipes the blood comming out of his mouth.

"He hits HARD." Kid says and starts running back towards were Ali and Drasin are going to fight.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She takes off her sword pack pulls out all of them and puts them into one sword.- "Forgive me father." -She made a promis to her father she would never do this.- "Drasin you well get what you want death by my power." -The fight starts it looks like Drasin is winning but some thing odd happens. Ali does her sword dance and Drasin falls down on the ground dead.- "Kid you alright." -All of Ali's sword are on the ground around Drasin.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

Kid nods, "I'll be just fine, it was only one punch after all."

Kid stays at a 50m just to play it safe.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -All of her sword go into her sword pack on their own. She put the pack on and walks to Kid.- "So you going to leave or you staying."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

Kid taps his headband and says, "I'll be staying, the Hokage gave me one more chance."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Oh sweet. But I might not be alwod to come back when I leave." -She looks down.- "I fear it."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

"Hmmm, I might have and idea... Take me with you." Kid suggests.

"Then they could see how welcome you are here." Kid explanes.

OCC: Getting kicked off, be on later.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

OCC: Ok. 

Yukesema Ali: "I can't I got a letter from my godfather saying he wants me to join the Akatsuki." -She looks down.- "I feel bad I have to join them."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

"No you don't." Kid says. "You don't have to join them, you have to be stronger then almost all of them."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I can i have to." -She show kid the letter.- 

Letter: "Dear Ali, Your father wants you to come join use. So come join us when you ready. To help us i know you have a demon in you but we might not need your demon power."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

"You realize that by joining them your going to make Drasin right. We will have to kill you for being the enemy." Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Drasin is dead." -She points to what was Drasin.- "My power is so strong I can kill any one with my power at this high my power is." -She looks dowm.- "I'm a monster." -She crying.- "Killing is what I only know what to do."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

Kids shocked, "Ali... your not a monster."

"If you join the Akatsuki all your doing is proving all you know what to do it kill. Take a brake, go swimming, take walks... eat. Theres so much you can do. Me, or any of the others can take you places so you can be away from fighting." Kid says trying to calm Ali down.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "But." -She is crying.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

Kid puts his arm around Ali and starts walking towards the Leaf Village, "Ali trust me, just come back to the village with me, and just forget that your a ninja. Just relax and have a good time."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She starts to blushes and pulls away from Kid.- "What you doing." -She backes away.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

"I was taking you back to the Leaf." Kid says really confused. "Your not coming?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: What where you trying to do. You had your arm around me only a guy that love a girl well do that. And i have to much guys that love me I'm so lost in love."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

"Oooh." Kid understands. "I was just being a friend and bringing you with me. I didn't mean anything by it."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Yeah it is ok." -She looks away blushing.- "There is another reson i want to leave the leaf I like to much guys and one of them is a good friend to me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

"Thats no reason to leave Ali. All the more reason to stay." Kid says. "Plus you know deep down you don't want to leave, I can see it in your eyes."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "My eyes lie." -She looks away and walks to a tree.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

"My byakugan would detect a lie. If if they do, I know you really want to stay. You have to stay." Kid says as he follows Ali. "Please don't leave."

OCC: Getting kick off by my sister Grrr. Me--><--sister. Later


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 29, 2009)

Occ: I well not be on when you come back.

Yukesema Ali: "But kid I can stay. I love you and the other ones alot. I'm so lost in love." -She looks down and crys.- "I have to leave and marry Itachi."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

Kid grabs Ali's wrist, "Look at me."

Ali looks into Kids eyes.

"You don't have to do anything you don't want to do. What ever you choose to do, you'll always be a friend." Kid says.

Kid lets go of her wrist, "I'm going to give you some space. I'll be in the Leaf."

Kid turns around and walks off.


----------



## Kazu Saitou (Mar 30, 2009)

OCC:In replay to Fire Reaper I know he just appeared next to Madara where ever he is


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 30, 2009)

Occ: It is ok you need to say he want to where Tobi is at.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 30, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She leaves when Kid left She goes to her hide out and sighs. She crying does not know what to do.- "What can I do."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 30, 2009)

Kids sitting ontop of a building and mutters to himself, "I hope she does what will make her most happy."


Tobi turns around to see Kazu, "Madara??? Who's that, just Tobi here. What seal? You mean like the animal, Arf arf arf [seal noises]."


OOC: Lol I just did Tobi perfectly.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 30, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Looks for her dad. She thinks "Sorry Kid but I have to leave. It is what is best but i well wait for some time." -She walks around holding her Yukesema head band she hidden the leaf one at her hide away.- "Dad where are you."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 30, 2009)

Some time has passes since Kid went into the village. Kid lets out a depressed sigh.

"I guess she isan't comming back." Kid mumbles and jumps off the roof looking for someone to talk to.


Kazu blinks and Tobi is gone. He removes his mask while running.

He thinks to himself, _"I can feel that she's looking for me."_

He sees Ali in the distance, he runs up to her and asks, "Were you looking for me my dear?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 30, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Dad i'm joining the Akatsuki to help you and everyone." -She looks at the mask.- "You keeped the mask i made you when i was little and you saied you hated it." -Looks down.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 30, 2009)

"I said that not realizing how much I'd miss you if you were gone. With this mask, a little part of you has always been with me." Madara says.

"Now the Ataksuki thing, Pain might not like that idea; You having a demon and all. But if you REALLY want to, I can get you in." Madara continues.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 30, 2009)

Pain: -Appaers.- "Madara or Tobi sorry but Ali was ones part of the Akatsuki when you faked your death for a year Ali had to live some where so she lived with me." -Pats Ali's head.- "She is the best god child and she takes after you." 

Yukesema Ali: "Hey not my hair I fixed it." -Her hair is still black not silver.- "I like my new hair color." -She walks to her dad.- "Dad I look more like you now."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 30, 2009)

Madara smiles, he really just noticed how much she really does look like him.


Kid walks out of the village looking for anyone to talk to when he see's three figures in the distance. Kid walks abit closer and activates his byakugan so he can see further and see's it's Ali, Madara and Pain.


"I think we should get moving." Madara says, sencing Kid aprox. 600m away.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 30, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: " Ok lets go I can go back." -She looks where Kid is at can mouth "Sorry." then she disappaers. Pain follows.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 30, 2009)

"Damnit!" Kid yells and punches over a tree.

Kid calms down and sighs, "As long as she's happy with her decision."

He deactvates his byakugan and walks back into the village.


Madara seen what Ali did and questions her about it while they run to the hide out, "You like that boy?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 30, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I do but alot of other guys love me and member the primos Itachi and I made when we where kids." -She looks down.- "I have to be marrying him." 

Pain: "Why you have to get married when you young to him what why." -He looks at Madara.- "You leting her marry."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 30, 2009)

"Marry? Itatch? I was never informed. You don't have to do anything if you don't want to. It doesn't take eyes like mine to see your to young to marry." Madara says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 30, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Dad i talk you when I was only around eight years old. I waited to tell er he asked me when i was only six and he was seven."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 30, 2009)

Madara thinks, "No, I don't remember. But you do not have to marry him if you do not want to, obviously you don't love him. Save your love Ali, marry somebody you love. Not just somebody your suposed too."


Kid sits down at the ramen shop, "Give me your special today."

The shop owner give Kid a bowl of spicy beef ramen.

Kid nods and starts to eat.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 30, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I do love him but I do not know what the true feeling of love. You had me train alot and I do not know what the real meaning of love." -She looks at the ground.- "I have to much guies that I love and ones love me too." -She begins to cry.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 30, 2009)

"Pain run on ahead." He tells pain as he grabs Ali and they stop running.

"You'll never know anything but fighting if you join the Akatsuki. If I were you Ali, I would stay in the Leaf with all of your friends and experiance things other then violance." Madara says as he wipes the tears of Ali's face.

"Just remember, you can always join me in the future. So now you will have to make a decision that will change your life forever. Join the Akatsuki you'll be part of us and never be able to leave alive, or you can stay in the Leaf and enjoy things I deprived you of as a child." Madara explanes.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 30, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Dad I can't stay in the leaf or it well end up like home." -She crying.- "I want it to stay safe from that." -She looks at him.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 30, 2009)

"It won't happen if you don't let it happen. Ali you have to trust me, it would be better for you to stay at the Leaf then with a bunch of thiefs/killers." Madaras face is more serious. "Please, do not join the Akatsuki."


Kid finishes he ramen and pays for it, "Thank you, it was good."

Kid walks away he can hear the shop keep talking, "I wonder why the Hokage gave that psycho another chance, he killed his brother and almost kill the Hokage. I bet his partner Ryan kept him in line, I wounder what happend to him."

The shop keepers assistant says, "Who knows, I bet the girl he was with, the new one, kept him in line."

Kid has had it; He walks back to the shop and says, "You all better shut your mouths before I paint the inside of your store red!"

Kid walks away, not hearing a word.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 30, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "But my power well go out of my well when I hit half when i stay in a village to long. I nee to keep moving to differ villages." -She looks down.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 30, 2009)

OOC: On for a minute then off again.

"You need to find a way to let out some of your power without destroying things. I know for a fact all the other Akatsuki members wouldn't like it if you destroyed our hide out." Madara says.

"I won't stop you from comming with me, but just remember once a member always a member, untill your death. I will give you a few seconds on your own to decide your future." Madara finishes and walks ahead of Ali 20feet or so to give her some thinking room.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 30, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: Have you forgeten I was a member when i was little befor you know it. The leader lets me do what ever I want. i can leave and come back." -She yelling at her dad. She runs to him and looks into his eyes.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 30, 2009)

OCC: At ten I have to leave for my tv show.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 30, 2009)

"Do what you want. I was just trying to give you the things you never had. I'll see you at the hide out." Madara says then zips away with his blinding speed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 31, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She send raven to Kid then she appaers to her dad.- "I thoght you he there by now." -She smiles.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 31, 2009)

"You wouldn't of caught me if you didn't teleport." Madara says. "So your joining then?"


Kid is awaken from Reven pecking at his headband.

Kid wipes his eyes and says, "Revan? Whats up?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 31, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I could have run to get you but i did not want to run." -She looks at her dad- "I well return to the left when the time comes."

Raven: "Kid it for you a letter for Ali."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 31, 2009)

"A letter eh?" Kid gets the letter from Revan.


Madara and Ali arrive at the hide out.

"Well better get you the 'outfit'." Madara says walking into the hide out.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 31, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Huh What." -In a black outfit not the one from befor.- OCC: The girl that is my avatar is Ali with pink hair.

The letter: "Kid you do not know this but i well be back when the time comes. I talked to the head of the village She told me I can leave then come back She understand my reson for leaving."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 31, 2009)

"The Akatuki overcoat." Madara replies finding one and throwing it at Ali.

"That should fit fine." 


"Thats bull! Theres no way the Hokage just let her go and join the Akatsuki!" He yells and sits up quickly sending Revan flying.


OOC: Kicked off... again.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 31, 2009)

OOC: I'm sorry that I keep coming in and out, I just have alot to do.

Jinchuu appears where Madara and Ali are,"You look great!" he said with a smile,"It really suits you.But are you really joining the Akatsuki?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 31, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Puts it on.- "Ok thanks." -She looks at him.-

OCC: Ok.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Mar 31, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Jinchuu You back." -She looks down.- "I had to leave it is time."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Mar 31, 2009)

"Listen Raven, go find the Hokage and ask if the Hokage knows Ali joined the Akatsuki. I'm going to find Ali." Kid says as he gets up and leaves.

He starts to run towards the Akatsuki hide out.


Madara turns around to face Jinchuu and asks, "What do you want?"


----------



## EPIC (Apr 1, 2009)

Jinchuu looks down at the floor with a saddened look,"Really, I don't know what to say in this situation... But... I just can't let you join the Akatsuki! I know its not my decision and I know you have to leave, but... I won't let you go with them! I just can't..." A tear crawls down Jinchuu's cheek,"My sister died a while ago. It turns out that she was an Uchiha and she gave me her Sharingan.... She was my best friend, and I killed her, she made me kill her... Now, I mastered the Mangekyou Sharingan, she gave me that power, so I can protect you, Ali. If you want to leave, then I won't stop you. Really, I'm getting sick of chasing after you, hehehe. But, I won't let you go with him, not to the Akatsuki." Jinchuu's curse begins to overtake him and his Mangekyou Sharingan activates, causing his eyes to bleed,"Right now, I don't want to kill anyone, but, please, let Ali go or else, you will force my hand."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She walks to Jinchuu and hugs him.- "I'm sorry I be back in a year." -She whipes his tears and then kisses his cheek.- "I be with you always in your heart and if you need me close your eyes and think of me I bethere for you." -She looks at her father.- "Dad can I do the link Jutsu You helped me learn when I was little."

Raven: -Appaers to the Hokage.- "Do not be scared of me I know i'm a talking bird. Oh Ali is going to come back in a year for now you know She talked to you weeks ago. She picked to join the Akatsuki not the Dark Flames group. She killed one of them and they want her to kill all humans because they like her. But if she staied here to long Orochimaru would have come here to get her when she was half."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 1, 2009)

OOC: Sorry I haven't posted lately

"I feel something is wrong so it must have something to do with Ali seeing as all the bad things that happen have something to do with her lately," Suruno says before running out of the village.
Suruno looks all over but can't find anyone and he is about to give up when all of a sudden the akatsuki come into his head."Of course why didn't I think of them sooner!" Suruno exclaims before running off towards where everyone is,"Whats going on here?Why is Ali here with whatshisface?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Suruno." -She looks away then looks at her dad then Jinchuu.- "Jinchuu Suruno for give me." -She walks to her dad.- "Lets go now."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 1, 2009)

"Huh what where are you going?" Suruno asks,"Ali whats going on and who is this other guy with you?Wait a minute you're leaving aren't you?Well I'm afraid I can't let that happen!"
Suruno creates a clone barrier blocking Ali and her dad's way and another clone beside him readying tart a rasengan if he needs it.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Some think odd happening to Ali. Her eyes go a differ color then befor her black hair blows in the wind. Ali being a new power form.- "Suruno, Jinchuu run befor I get my new power." -She makes a some thing appear in her hand.- "If you two stay I well might hurt you two."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 1, 2009)

"No if you don't stay at the leaf I'll have to hurt you!" Suruno shouts before starting to make a rasengan.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I'm sorry Suruno. If I stay master well get me and then i lose my soul and die." -Her power wakeds black wigns on her back her outfit is differ. She hold a Gigantic Scythe. Now she can use Death Dances.- "Suruno I'm sorry please let me go. I be back in a year."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 1, 2009)

Madara puts his hand on Ali shoulder and says, "This can be done without violence."

Madara actives his eternal mangekyo sharingan and uses it to paralize Suruno and Jinchuu, then takes out all of the clones.

"My jutsu will were off when we leave. Lets go." Madara says and runs away with Ali right behind him.


Kid just shows up to find a paralized Suruno and Jinchuu.

"What happend?" Kid says just as the jutsu weres off.


"The Akatsuki! I will allow her to come back, only if she does nothing to harm my village whil in the Akatsuki. Tell her that. You may leave." The Hokage says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She by her dad.- "Dad the power woken faster then it was too. If this keeps up i be losing my human side of my life." -She sighs.- "What is my reson for being alive with this curse blood."

Raven: "I know Ali she would not hurt any one from here. But I fear master's fake is getting near. Only if we had the power to stop master's human side from fading from her." -He looks down.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 1, 2009)

"Revan, there is nothing the Leaf can do to help. Please leave, I have work to do." The Hokage says.


"Ali you can fight it, but for some reason your inner-being chooses not too. You must fight it, or this will happen for the rest of your life." Madara says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Dad would I end up like mom." -She stops and crys.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 1, 2009)

"Ending up like your mother isan't a bad thing, she was beautiful."  Madara says stopping with Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "That is not what I mean. You told mom She walks not need the angel tear and look what happen she died having me. You killed mom." -She crying.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 1, 2009)

"I... It was an accedent. Look I don't mean to make fun of your mother or anything, but you... you are more then she could ever be. I believe if you just fight it you can control it without death." Madara says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: Dad i need the angel tear. You do not get what well become of me you are a fool." -Pain appaers Ali runs to him and hugs him crying.-

Pain: "Madara You need to care about her life. She told me the true about her power and her self being. I worry for her. If Orochimaru get her like this then it is over. Ali is the great power that he looking for." -Pats Ali's head.- "I was the one helping her move to differ villages but she picked the Akatsuki and Leaf to hide in."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 1, 2009)

"Tell me where I can get this tear." Madara demands. "I'll get it no matter what."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 1, 2009)

Pain: "In the lost land at a lake." -Ali fallen asleep Pain is holding her.- "She cryed her self to sleep."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 1, 2009)

"Pain watch her, I'm going to find that tear." Madara say and takes off.



Kid leaves Suruno and Jinchuu and runs in the direction he thinks they went. He sees Ali in Pains arms at a distance.

"What did you do to her you bastard!" Kid screams still running.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 1, 2009)

Pain: "Kid She cryed her self to sleep because of Madara not being fatherly."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 1, 2009)

"I always knew he was an ass. I'm sorry for calling you a bastard, I thought you did something to Ali." Kid says.

OOC: G2G Later.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 1, 2009)

Pain: "no I would not hurt her."

OCC: ok bye.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 1, 2009)

Hydeka:-watches intently- of ali wants to go i'll go with her (thinks to self)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 1, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Hydeka do not leave."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Wakes up and sees Kid.- "Kid." -She looks at Pain.- "God father you can put me down." -Pain does.-

-In the Leaf-

Sasuke Uchiha: "Please stay Hydeka." -Hydeka does.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 2, 2009)

"DAMNITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!" Suruno yells angrily demon chakra consuming him,"I can't let Ali leave!"
The demon chakra continues to consume Suruno until he has three tails and he goes into a berserk rage as the fourth and fifth tails start to appear."GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!" Suruno roars in his five tailed form then he rushes after Ali.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 2, 2009)

Jinchuu stands alone, not knowing what to do. He hears the screeching cry of Suruno's anger, and snaps out of his confused, sad trance. He activates his Mangekyou Sharingan and lets the curse mark control him. He uses his Masouryuu to catch up to Suruno in an instant and attacks him,"I don't care how angry you are, I won't let you hurt Ali," he says, he turns and looks at the direction Ali is in,"I'll get to you shortly Ali... As for now, I have to calm this kid down." He gets into a fighting stance and waits for an attack.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Kid Tell everyone I'm sorry." -She disappaers with Pain to the base. Raven flys to where Jinchuu and Suruno are at.-


----------



## EPIC (Apr 2, 2009)

Jinchuu notices Raven flying towards him,"Raven! Hurry up and transform! Suruno's gone crazy!" Jinchuu, then, uses the Tsukiyomi and the world begins to change. The sky is blood red and the clouds zip by faster than usual, yet the moon is full and bright. In this world, anything can happen as they are in Suruno's mind, the scenery, other than the sky, is a small room with Suruno inside it in his five tailed state. Behind Suruno is a large gate with a small seal on it. In the shadows of the gate is a pair demonic eyes, watching the battle that is about to take place.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Raven: -Out for Jinchuu and Suruno watching.-


----------



## EPIC (Apr 2, 2009)

"Suruno!" Jinchuu called,"Calm yourself down! We'll get Ali back, just trust me! And stop this!"
-------
OOC: Naru, I'm trying to speed the process so we can get to the sequel, so try and make the battle last long.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Raven: -Bored of waitting and leaves.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 2, 2009)

Suruno roars at Jinchuu then his tails lash out at Jinchuu as he continues to roar at Jinchuu but as his tails are about to hit he stops and does one deafing roar as he splits into two parts,one normal Suruno and the other Suruno's five tailed form.
"What the heck is going on?" normal Suruno asks before glancing at his five tailed form,"Whoa this is weird there is two mes!Whats going on here where are we?"
The five tailed Suruno attacks Jinchuu again as normal Suruno watches confused.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 2, 2009)

"Suruno! Thank goodness..." Jinchuu calls relieved,"This is your five tailed state, I'm using Tsukiyomi to transport us in your mind, that's how you got out. We have to defeat your five tailed state to get out." Jinchuu dodges the beasts attacks and kicks him in the face, then uses the Rasengan to push him back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Raven: -Flys around some more.- "Where is Ali's dad Ali was me to help him." -He lands on a tree and eats some fruit on the tree. he is near the sould villageing not know. He love fruit.-


----------



## EPIC (Apr 2, 2009)

OOC: Raven can enter into the fight....


----------



## Narurider (Apr 2, 2009)

"How am I supposed to defeat that beast!?" Suruno shouts then he remebers his more powerful hatered which could at least hold off the beast,"Jinchuu I've got an idea I've got a powerful part of me its my hatered if I control it I can hold off the five tailed form until you get a hit in which defeats it!"
Suruno's eyes turn blood red as he acesses his hatered."Now time kick some ass!" Suruno says his voice changing then he attacks the five tailed form.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Reaven: -Eats the fruit does not care about the fight just wants fruit. He gets ready to eat another fruit but A sound Ninja gets him and takes him to the sound village. He is kidnapped.-


----------



## EPIC (Apr 2, 2009)

"Whatever you say, kid!"Jinchuu hurries and charges up a large amount of chakra and focuses it into his palm, creating the Oodama Rasengan and rushed in after Suruno, then attacked the beast.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "God Father Raven he is tapped I have to save him." 

Pain: "Ok But come back unhurt." -Ali disappaers to near the Sound. Village.-


----------



## EPIC (Apr 2, 2009)

"Hello, Raven. I'm sorry to have brought you over like this," Orochimaru said as he greeted Raven,"But Ali must not join the Akatsuki, not on my watch..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Appaers to Orochimaru.- " Master let go of Raven now." -She looks evil.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 2, 2009)

Madara returns to Pain all scrtched up and says panting, "I found it... weres Ali?"



"Theres no freaking way I can possably fight that thing! I'm going to find Pain and Ali." Kid runs off.

Kid finaly finds Pain but instead of Ali it's Madara.

Kid lets out a sigh and says, "Lemme guess, not here? Madara what the hell are you holding?"



"It's for Ali, it'll make it so she can stay at one place forever without having to worry about moving." Madara explanes to Kid.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Pain: "Madara Kid Ali when to get raven from Orochimaru. If he gets hold of her now Ali is doom." 

Occ: Raito is Orochimaru or i can tell him if some one want to be him to fill him in.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 2, 2009)

Hydeka-swoops in and gets raven- "Ali you alright"-pets raven on the head-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Hydeka."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 2, 2009)

Kid and Madara together, "Damn..."

They both look at each other for a second then look back at Pain and say at the same time again, "Were."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Pain: "She at the Sound village in his lair."

-Ali lets her gound down and a sound Ninja pins her to a wall.- 

Sound Ninja: "Orochimaru What sould we do with this girl my lord." -He looks at Ali.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 2, 2009)

Kid and Madara look at eachother, then back at Pain, then back at eachother. They nod at eachother and take of running.

"Your going have to pick up the pace." Madara says.

"Run ahead, I can see you a long ways away." Kid says and activates his Byakugan.

Madara nods and takes off.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

OCC: Do you want to rp Orochimaru or should I do it. But I might be to evil when I rp him.

Hydeka: "Let Ali go now." -The sound ninjas throw him out of the lair.-

Yukesema Ali: -Is knocked out.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 2, 2009)

OCC: Uhhh, I think you better do it because I know id be to evil and sadistic with it.

Madara comes rushing in the lair and kicks the ninja holding Ali.

"Orochimaru." Madara says.

Kid comes rushing in now and flying kicks Orochimaru into the far end of the lair and says, "Take that you monster!"

"What are you doing!" Madara yells at Kid.

"I have issues with that bastard." Kid replies.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Orochimaru: "So Madara you came to get Ali now you caring for your child that you let me care for how sweet." -He grabs Ali.- "But your sweet little Ali is mine now." -puts his hand on Ali's neck.- "I gived her my mark years ago. She be the one to kill the leaf and the others."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 2, 2009)

"Not if I have anything to say about it." Madara says as he activates his sharingan.

"Not if WE." Kid corrects activating his byakugan and his level one curse seal.

Madara throws a kuni(sp?) at Orochimaru he dodges but that gave Kid enough time to use gentle fist and paralize Orochimarus arms making him drop Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Orochimaru: "So You both want her i well not let her go." -A sound Ninja put Ali in a cell.-


----------



## White Knight (Apr 2, 2009)

Hydeka"bad idea doing that boys"-gets ready and lundges forward the sound ninja drop-"didn't see that did you"-runs back in-"Ali whats wrong i swear orochimaru if you do anything i will hurt you"-gets in fighting stance and looks at him-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Orochimaru: "You think you can face me." -He laughs.- "You can not get Ali back."


----------



## White Knight (Apr 2, 2009)

Hydeka"you think so well i said id only use this to protect the people i love"-takes off shirt revealing a battel wounded torso- "get redy orochimaru"-takes a step torward then dissapears and appears next to kid holding Ali- "how about that"-looks at orochimaru and smirks-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Orochimaru: "Do you think I let Ali go that eazy." -He walks to Hydeka.- "Are you not to be with the Uchiha boy and be in love with him So leave Ali." -Ali wakes she jumps out of Hydeka's arms.- 

Yukesema Ali: Hydeka you using me to get with Sasuke why." -She runs goes to Orochimaru crying.-


----------



## White Knight (Apr 2, 2009)

Hydeka"no Ali its not like that i do love sasuke that much is true but ive known you for like ever and i won't stop till your safe and happy remember the vow i told you"-looks down-"Orochimaru how dare you you won't live to see another day telling that how did you even know"-wispers angerly-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I hate you." -She throws Hydeka in the air and kicks him. She is faster then any one right know. She beats the crap out of Hydeka and lands on the ground. She scared Orochimaru.-


----------



## White Knight (Apr 2, 2009)

Hydeka-tries to get up but falls back down- "Ali why plez forgive me i never lied to you"-starts crying-"orochimaru how could you do this you vile man why  would you"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "You betayed me."


----------



## White Knight (Apr 2, 2009)

Hydake"i didn't mean to Ali i just fell in love with him and im just confused i love you and him but its just.....-crying even harder-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali disappaers.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 2, 2009)

Kid and Madara are standing there blinking.

"What..." Kid says.

"The..." Madara says.

"Hell..." Both say.

They look at eachother then at Orochimaru.

"Well since were here and your there." Kid says.

"We might as well wipe you off the face of the planet." Madara adds.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Orochimaru: "I better go to your child and Kid I think Ali likes you." -He leaves.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 2, 2009)

"Damnit!" Kid says, "I could have killed him!"

"Calm down and hold on tight." Madara says and he grabs Kid and runs off in the direction he things Alis in.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Sees her dad and kid and jumps infort of them. She smiles.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 2, 2009)

"Ali, I found it. I'm glad your fine." He says handing her the tear.

"Me too." Kid adds.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Thank you both of you." -She takes it and it goes into her body. She hugs Kid.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 2, 2009)

Kids shocked because she didn't hug her father first, but he hugs back.

"You realize I never really did anything, right?" Kid says.

Madara is smiling he thinks, _"She can finaly be happy. and not worry about anything."_

OOC: Going to bed, be on tomorrow.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 2, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "It is ok Kid." -She kissed his cheek lets go and looks at her dad and smiles.- "Dad can Kid come with us. Please I like him to come."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 3, 2009)

OCC: ... bloody insomnia.

Kids blushing turns around so she can't see.

"Were would I be going?" Kid asks.

"Ali you tell him." Madara says.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 3, 2009)

The five tailed beast disappears as Jinchuu hits it and it reappears behind Jinchuu then absorbs energy and it gets bigger until it shoots out a huge blast at jinchuu.
"JINCHUUUUUUUUUUUUU!" Suruno shouts before rushing in front of Jinchuu and gets hit by the blast then falls down nearly dead.
The beast looks at Suruno then swipes him out of the way and attacks Jinchuu again.Suruno only sees darkness and slowly starts to slipe away from life.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

Hydeka:-falls into unconscienceness-


----------



## EPIC (Apr 3, 2009)

Jinchuu's expression changes as he becomes angered at the sight of his friends,"Suruno..." he calls sadly,"Suruno..." The beast comes to attack, Jinchuu blocks it as the curse mark begins to overtake him,"Surunoooooo!" A large burst of black chakra erupts from his body, the five tailed beast is blown away by the force. When the chakra begins to fade, Jinchuu is in his curse mark level 2 state,"You're going down," he says pointing at the beast. He creates an even larger Oodama Rasengan, 10x bigger than the last and rushes towards the beast.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 3, 2009)

Madara suddenly looks serious he says, "I feel massive amounts of chakra. Do you feel it?"

Ali and Kid nod and Kid says, "I can just barely. Throw me in the air, I'll find it."

Madara nods as he grabs Kid and chucks him high into the air, Kid activates his byakugan and is slowly spinning trying to find where the chakras coming from. He finds it. Kid lands and says, "It's about a half a mile north of here. It was hard to see but it looked like Suruno was laying on the ground, he demon it walking around, and theres somebody with a level 2 curse mark."

"Lets go." Madara says as he runs towards it, Kid and Ali follow.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 3, 2009)

The five tailed beast rushes one of its tails in front of it and it takes most of the damage and also destroys the tail.The beast roars in pain before swiping at the ground underneath Jinchuus feet.Meanwhile Suruno,at the stage of death is floating through a void of darkness when he hears,"Surunoooooo!" and he sees at twinkle of light for a few seconds but it soon disappears."That was....who was that I can't remeber anything?" Suruno asks himself before he has a flashback: _Suruno notices Jinchuu and shouts"What have you done to Ali?!" Suruno asks angrily and loudly.
"Seems he beat her up cous and that will lead to-," Naruto says knowing what is going to happen.
"Me killing him thats what!" Suruno shouts with the weird chakra inside him devloping over his body and a chakra tail appears,"YOU HURT ALI SO YOU DIE!"

Suruno rushs towards Jinchuu with his fist clenched and lunges it at him hoping to be a knockout blow.
Yukesema Ali: -Wakes up looks at Jinchuu evily. Her eyes go blood red.- "I well not do that if I was you." -She sees Naruto and Suruno.- "Hi Suruno and Naruto." -She knows Naruto cause she is on team seven with him, Sasuke, and Sakura. There is four members can be on a team.- "Jinchuu there behind you." -She giggles. Raven flys to Suruno.
Suruno stops when he hears Ali and his weird chakra disappears as he says"Ali whats going on here and how do you know naruto he acted like he didn't know you this morning.
Naruto turns to Suruno and says"Hey I was half afreckinsleep dumbass thats why,"
Suruno looks at Naruto and gives him the finger and asks"But whos this guy and why does he have... wait you're the guy who I sensed had similar chakra to me and naruto the last of the Uzamakis beilieve it!"
Yukesema Ali: -She healed up fully on her mana. She looks around goes to Suruno with an odd like. She giggles then hugs him. Raven looks at Ali and Suruno.- 

Raven: "I think master is hyper or in love." -He goes to Naruto and lands on his head.- "Hi Fox boy." -He does not know Naruto's name.-
"Hi my name is Naruto you dumb bird!" Naruto shouts,"And I'm going to be hokage someday beilieve it!
"Raven I'm guessing that Ali is super hyper at the moment but then again thats just my opinion but Naruto might think differently," Suruno says trying to push Ali away but failing miserably,"Um Raven help me I think she is stuck on like super glue cause she wouldn't let go,"
Naruto looks at Suruno struggle and laughs at how long the hug has lasted.
Oh, come on, Ali! And just when I was about to wipe the floor with my cousins," Jinchuu says disappointedly,"But let me introduce myself, I'm Jinchuu Namikaze. Naruto, Suruno, I happen to be your cousin, but I'm not an Uzumaki. But right before I can tell you anything else..." Jinchuu summons a shadow clone that used the Masouryuu technique to grab Ali and disappear,"I'll tell you guys where your little girlfriend is, and if you don't hurry quick, I don't know what my clone will do to her, I just hope he doesn't have too much fun." Jinchuu gets battle ready, sumoning a huge amount of chakra and absorbing it into his body,"Well, let's get it on!" he yells as he attacks.
Oh, come on, Ali! And just when I was about to wipe the floor with my cousins," Jinchuu says disappointedly,"But let me introduce myself, I'm Jinchuu Namikaze. Naruto, Suruno, I happen to be your cousin, but I'm not an Uzumaki. But right before I can tell you anything else..." Jinchuu summons a shadow clone that used the Masouryuu technique to grab Ali and disappear,"I'll tell you guys where your little girlfriend is, and if you don't hurry quick, I don't know what my clone will do to her, I just hope he doesn't have too much fun." Jinchuu gets battle ready, sumoning a huge amount of chakra and absorbing it into his body,"Well, let's get it on!" he yells as he attacks.
_


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 3, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She stops and stays behind. She sees Raven looking to the west and she sees Orochimaru snake coming for her. She runs to it and looks at it. She sees Orochimaru and laughs He wants her again. Ali goes into her Death dance form and toys with the snake it gets dizzy and falls Orochimaru hits a tree. Ali runs off to the others fast and she gets to Kid.- "I'm sorry I had to toy with some thing first." -She is still in her death dance form.-

Orochimaru: -Wakes after Ali leaves.- "So She is better with her forms then I know now. Soon she be mine and that leaf village be gone. But how can I get to her when she is this powerfull." -Some one appaers behind Orochimaru. The person is one of the Death Flames. His name is Ven.-

Ven: "The Yukesema girl is more powerfull then you human." -Orochimaru attacks Ven. Ven loses and Orochimaru takes his power and he laughes.- 

Orochimaru: "I well use your power to get Ali."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 3, 2009)

The the show up were Surono and Jinchuu are. Madara activates his sharingan and get in control of the beast.

"If your going to kill it, I sugest you do it now. It's fighting my sharingan." Madara says.

"Jinchuu? Is that you?" Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 3, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Goes to Suruno and heals him. She got there after Kid and her Dad did she watchs the Fighting. She walks to the beast and looks at it.- "Stop this please stop fighting please.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 3, 2009)

Jinchuu jumps out of the way of the sweeping tail and lands towards Kid and Madara. As Suruno begins to remember the first time he and Jinchuu met, the scenery changes in reaction to the memory. Now, they were at the scene where the battle between Jinchuu, Suruno, and Naruto was about to commence. "Suruno..." Jinchuu said groggily. He looked solemnly at his friend, his cousin, lying there, slowly dying. Tears started to roll down his eyes as the Curse Mark's power was beginning to be suppressed. "Suruno, I will finish this, and we will get Ali back. Just don't die on me! Suruno!" Jinchuu formed a Rasengan, Mangekyou Sharingan active,"Masouryuu!" Jinchuu dashed towards the beast, the Rasengan whistling as its beats against the air. 

OOC: This has to be final strike, then we can proceed with the main storyline. Naru, nice post, very dramatic.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 3, 2009)

Occ: Aww we where to do part two now but we not even near it. I hope everyone in Part two not mad at me. Is Ali geting ignored She healed Suruno half way She could not heal him any more because she saw the demon.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 3, 2009)

Madara and Kid grab Jinchuus open arm. Kid and Madara are looking into Jinchuus eyes.

"Were gonna throw you, to put more 'oomf' behind it." Kid says.

"Just hold on." Madara adds.

Kid and Madara throw Jinchuu with a grunt sending him hurdling towards the demon for the kill.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 3, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Walks off she is being ignored. She says "I better go stay near Orochimaru and talk." She appaers to orochimaru and pokes him.- 

Orochimaru: "Aww." -Jumps up in a tree scared. Ali giggles.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 3, 2009)

Kid looks around and notices Ali isan't around while Madara stays focused on the fight.

_"Where the hell did she go... She must be quite a distance if I can't see her with me byakugan._ Kid thinks to himself.

Kid is scanning and scanning then finally picks up two faint chakra systems. He runs off in the direction. He sees Alis talking to Orochimaru.

Kid jumps out of his hideing place and takes up an elongated stace and thinks, _"Good in range for a 128 palms."_

"Ali move. If finally got you were I want you Orochimaru." Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 3, 2009)

Orochimaru: -He in the tree scared because of Ali scaring him.-

Yukesema Ali: "Mr Snackie is scared of me." -Orochimaru pokes Ali's forehead.- "oww what is it because I still member your nick name." -She looks at kid.- "So you where looking for me huh." -She looks mad.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 3, 2009)

Kid remains in his stance looking confused.

"Why are you mad. And Orochimaru... Mr. Snackie..." Kid laughs at the end of his scentence.

Kid controls himself. Tences his muscles and says, "Ali move, your in my way. I'm killing this freak."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 3, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Mr Snackie." 

Orochimaru: "Why did she have to call me that when she was little. kid do me a favor Get her away from me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 3, 2009)

Kid smirks and says, "My pleasure."

Kid jumps into the air and yells, "8 trigrams 128 palms!"

The first two stricks connect, "2 strikes... 4 strikes... 8 strikes... 16 strikes... 32 strikes... 64 strikes... 128 strikes!"

The last hit send Arochimaru flying not killing him but wounding him badly.

"Ali lets go. The others might need our help." Kid says falling to the ground right infront of her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Orochimaru: -Gets hurt badly. Ali looks mad at Kid.- 

Yukesema Ali: "No Kid I'm not going back." -She heals orochimaru the disappaers to the Akatsuki base Pain looks at her when she got there.- "I'm going to sleep." -She has to sleep on the sofa and she does. Pain covers her up.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

Kid walks over to Orochimaru picks him up by his caller and says, "I ought to kill you right here, but I'm better then that."

Kid gives him a final punch in the face sending him into a tree. He turns to walk away and stops.

"If I see you around me or any of my friends..." Kid pauses. "I'll kill you."

Kid runs back to the fight.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Orochimaru: -Saies Befor Kid goes.- "Kid I'm only using you to get to my ain goal and that is Ali. I want her power she holds."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

Kid stops.

"Using me!? Really!? Thats what you think!?" Kid says turning around and walking back to Orochimaru.

Orochimaru has that sadistic smile of his on.

Kids level one curse mark activates and he's glowing a orangy-red. Kids looking down on Orochimaru.

"Your nothing but a dirty dog." Kid says.

Kid gets into the 64 palms stance, "8 trigams... 64 palms!"

Kid focuses all the strikes onto Orochimarus upper arms and shoulders using the fire chakra.

"Have fun never using your arms ever again, freak." Kid runs to the FIght.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Orochimaru: -Disappares.-

-At the Akatsuki bace Pain watchs over Ali.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

Before getting back to the fight Kid has a thought, _"Theres only one place she would have gone."_

Kid redirects himself to the Akatsuki hide out. In the front he's greated by Zetsu.

"Look somebody aprotches." The white half says.

"Let me in." Kid says.

"Why what buisness do you have here." The white half replies.

"Oh just let him in. It might get interesting." The black half tells the white half.

Zetsu turns around and baable about something then move out of the way.

Kid is inside the hide out and is searching for Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Pain: "Stop your yelling who ever you are you well wake her then you are dead." -He looking at Ali. They in the living room.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

"I knew she'd be here." Kid says. 

Kid walks to were there at.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Pain: "Oh you that guy that was with Ali befor. She is upset she come here because she was geting ignored Ali is sleepie and she can get mean when she is woken."

Yukesema Ali: -She Rolls off the sofa and is still asleep.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

"I need to talk to her do you mind if I wait for her to wake up?" Kid asks pain.

Kid sits down on a chair.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Pain: "I do not mind." -He leaves them two alone.-

Yukesema Ali: -Begins to wake up but she still asleep.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

Kid cocks his head and whispers, "Ali? Are you awake?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Wakes up.- "Kid what is it."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

"I have two questions fore you. One, how were we ignoring you? Second, why are you made at me?" Kid asks.

Leaning foward elbows on his knees.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Because I was And yes alittle." -She sits up.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

"How did we ignore you? Why were you mad?" Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Because i was there and you all ingored me." -She crying.- "i found out What orochimaru wants from me and my father never told me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

"I didn't mean to ignore you, I'm sorry." Kid apologizes.

"Orochimaru though he was using me some how, I didn't understand how. I taugh him a lesson though." Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "He trying to get me to do him a favor." -She crying.- "Then he wants to make me his pet." -She shivers.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

Kid smirks and says, "Don't cry, he can't do anything to you with no arms."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "He can when he gets a new body." -She crying and goes into Kid arms.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

Kid sighs remembering the body swap Orochimaru. Kid hugs Ali trying to comfort her.

"Ali there are so many people around you that would kill to keep you in their lives." Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Pulls away from Kid She does not know what to do She sits on the sofa hugging her knees She is scared. She starting to fall in love with Kid.- "What can i do."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

"Stay in the Leaf. Every one there is willing to risk their own lives for another Leaf member. There you'll be protected." Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Not that Kid." -Pain comes into the room.-

Pain: "Kid Ali starting to fall in love with you but the others lover her two." -He pats Ali's head.- "But She does not truely now the feeling of love."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

Kid scratches his head and says, "The feeling of love can't be discribed... you just... know."

"But me. You can't possibaly love me after the way I treated you and every one else." Kid blushes and has a nevous smile. "I'm sorry."

Kid looks down.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "i do kid I love you for a long time but I hold my feeling back"-She crying.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

Kid shufles akwardly and says, "I... I knew. Everytime I looked into your eyes. The byakugan shows me everyones true emotions. And I have become truely attached to you."

Kid looks into Alis eyes with the byakugan.

"Even though you eyes are trying to hide it, I can see that your confused, sacared, angery, in love, and depressed. I'm sorry, I didn't mean anything by it." Kid says stareing into eyes eyes.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

YukesemaAli: -She blushingher eyes go to green.-

Pain: "Get a room you two." -He looks at kid.- "You are a perv leading Ali on like this are you trying to never mind. But do no hurt her." -He looks at Ali and Kid. Ali looks at her godfather oddly.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

Kid gives Pain a glair, looking right in his eyes and says, "I can also see what your feeling even though you have the rinnegan. Should I go on Pain."

Pain leaves.

"I'm not leading you on to anything. You trusted me and opened up to me, so I'm just returning the favor." Kid says deactivating the byakugan and turning his attention back to Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -eyes go back into green and red where Kid can not read her eyes.- "Huh."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

Kids confused.

"Do you remeber the conversation we just had?" Kid asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Kid I'm sorry."  -She yawns.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

Kid looks more confused.

"I'm so confused, whats going on?" Kid says.

Kid activates his byakugan but he can see into her eyes, _"The eye color! It's blocking my byakugan..."_

He quickly deactivaes it.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Fllen asleep she was Kid to stay.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

"Pain, come back in here." Kid demands.

Pain returns.

"Whats with the changing color eyes? They block my byakugan when its a red/green combo." Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Pain: "Do you not know about her family history. her father is an Uchiha you know that right but her mom's eyes had the power to block any jutsu that has to do with the eyes."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

"I see, and her eyes, do they just change at random, or by will?" Kid asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Pain: "Well Ali was born with her eyes like that but she keep her power locked. Madara called her eyes ex- some thing I forget. But her eyes can back fire any jutsu."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

"Wow. Thats quite the kekkei genkai. I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to wait for her to wake up." Kid says.

Kid leans back in the chair and waits.


OOC: Wow I really lost track of time. I'm going to get going. I'll be on tomorrow.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

OCC; Yeah same here.

Pain: "Yeah Ali is mostly differ from other Ninja's."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 4, 2009)

The five tailed beast falls down dead and as that happens its chakra goes to Suruno.Suruno's eyes open and he stands up with chakra all over him."I'M BACK!" Suruno shouts while the chakra around him focuses on his hand and then it forms a sword,demon sword,"Whoa look at this its cool,"


----------



## EPIC (Apr 4, 2009)

As the beast falls to its death, the scene returns to the normal. Jinchuu walks over to the recently revived Suruno and punches him in the stomach,"Don't scare me like that!" he says,"I actually thought you were dead!" Jinchuu sighs in relief and smiles at his cousin,"But that is a cool looking sword, though..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Wakes up she sees Kid is asleep. Then She goes back to where the others are at. She in a tree.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

Kid slowly wakes up, looks around and jumps up, "Were am I... oh yeah."

"It's about time you woke up." Zetsu's white half says.

"What the hell you were watching me sleep, man your weird. Were'd Ali go?" Kid asks stretching.

"She left quite some time ago." The black half responds.

Kid nods and walks out and thinks to himself, _"I wounder how that fight went?"_

He runs to were the fights at and see the demons gone and Jinchuu is out of his level 2 form.

"Hey guys. Wow... thats a cool sword." Kid says.


OCC: This is gonna be a slow day for me today, I got relitives comming over. I'll probally be on tonight though.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Occ: Ok.

Yukesema Ali: -In the tree petting Raven.-


----------



## EPIC (Apr 4, 2009)

Jinchuu smiles and waves back at Kid,"Yo," he greets,"This is sweet, I get a new power and he gets a sword." He looks at he sky and starts thinking about Ali," Oh yeah, we have to hurry and find Ali! Kid, you know where she is?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -In the tree near them.- "Raven get back here." -Raven lands on Jinchuu's head and makes a funny sound.-


----------



## EPIC (Apr 4, 2009)

Jinchuu tilts his head up to look at the black bird, noting the sound it made. He grabs it and looks at it strongly,"Ali, get down here!" he called,"We've been worried sick about you!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Appaers behind Jinchuu in a akatsuki coal.- "Well oh well So the leaf Ninjas looking for me." -She giggles.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: -He finds Hydeka and talks him home. Hours later Hydeka wakes up and slaps Sasuke.-

Hydeka: "Sasuke you told me Ali would not find out and she did you lied to me."

Sasuke Uchiha: "I'm sorry." -Hydeka runs off and looks for Ali-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 4, 2009)

"Why did you leave me in the hide out with that freak Zetsu?" Kid asks Ali.

Madara walks over to Ali and hugs her he whispers into her ear, "Ali I'm sorry but I must be off. Please do not look for me, I will return in due time."

Madara puts his mask on becomeing Tobi and before he leaves he says this last thing, "After all, Tobi is a good boy."

Tobi dissapers.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Sorry." -She thinks "my dad is hopeless. Why can I have a better father."-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 5, 2009)

Suruno starts recklessly slashing at things with his new sword until it nearly chops off Jinchuu's head."Whew it just missed him that was a close one," Suruno says before shoving his sword into the ground,"Well that'll keep that sword safe I hope,"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Looks at Suruno.- "If you hurt some with that sword you leaf Ninja I would have to hurt you." -Some odd reson Ali is differ.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 5, 2009)

"Well why don't you come and try it!" Suruno shouts before pulling his sword back out of the ground and points it at Ali,"I'm not that easy to beat I bet you can't lay a finger on me!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

YukesemaAli: "I well like to see you try to beat me after I changed." -She goes into her Death Dacnes form. Raven pokes Suruno.- 

Raven: "Suruno do not fight her She is more powerfull and can kill you befor you even know what hit you."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 5, 2009)

"Well raven thats just a risk I'll have to take," Suruno says,"Well Ali I'm ready when you are and give it your all cause I know I am!"
Suruno gets ready while in his head he is thinking: I'm I crazy I'm going to die I'm not going to live anymore than five seconds in this fight.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Smiles like she loves to kill. She gets ready and attacks Suruno. She is faster then she was befor. She stops.- "Give up or you meet you weak end." -She to much differ.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 5, 2009)

"I'LL NEVER GIVE UP!" Suruno yells,"I may have given up if we had just met but I know you I love you so I wouldn't give up!"
Suruno tightens his grip on his sword then he charges at Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She attackes Suruno again and puts him near dead.- "Should I kill you now or let you die slowly. You pick." -She stands there. When she in this form she does not have feels.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

OCC: I forgot to say this we going to do part one and two at the same time ok. If you get lost just tell me. We doing this to get part one and two on the same line. Part one is behind Part two by alot. We not even to where Ali lost her soul to a demon she had to get. Ali gets her soul back from Itachi and Sasuke working together to get it back from the lost land.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 5, 2009)

OCC: I think starting Part II is a bad idea. We should finish this one first. Lets just try to rush this one through.

"Ali, I'm sorry." He says as he kicks her away from Suruno.

"Suruno you'll be alright, just stay down." Kid says to Suruno.

Kid looks back to were he kicked Ali and she's rushing him. Kid side steps and Ali runs past.

"Ali, stop this I don't want to hurt you." Kid says and he side steps another rush from Ali.

Kid side steps another rush and gets into the elongated stance hands glowing orangey-red, "Ali, don't do this."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

Occ: Ok but I kinda got Part two posted it need to be looked at by a mon so it be on hold for some time now.

Pain: -Appaers and he knocks Ali out and she falls down.- "You sould have knocked her out or she well keep killing to she is killed. Wait where is he neckles it not one her neck."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 5, 2009)

"I don't know, I didn't even knew she wore one." Kid says standing up and helping Suruno to his feet.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

Pain: "Yes it is call the mana tear it holds the dark part of Ali locked up. Without it Ali would not stop killing to she ends up dead."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 5, 2009)

Kids speachless.

"You mean if she's not wearing it, she'll kill and kill and kill untill she's dead?" Kid asks trying to get it straight.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

OCC: Sorry for being late on replying to your post fire.

Pain: "Yes Ali's blood is differthen humans. She is a half ling."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 5, 2009)

OOC: No need to apologize.

Kid sighs and sits down and thinks, _"Where could it be... think damnit think... I know were."_

"I has to be in the hide out! Thats were her eyes changed color, and were her personality changed!" Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

Pain: "No it was on here there. Did she go any where be for here."

Raven: "She was fighting Orocimaru befor here. Wait he took it."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 5, 2009)

Kid level one curse seal activates at the thought of Orochimaru and growls, "That bastard, I knew I should have killed him!"

Kid pounds the ground and stands up. 

"Pain, do you have any idea were I could find him." Kid asks Pain.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

Orochimaru: "So this little neckles keeps Ali in her human form what a weak think to have Ali should stay the way she is." -He behind Kid.- "So kid when you going to give me Ali."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 5, 2009)

Kid activats his byakugan and turns and throws a punch, but Orochimaru dodges it.

"Give me that neckles you bastard!" Kid roars and lunges at Orochimaru.

Orochimaru slams Kid into the ground, it knocks the wind out of him. Kids on his hands and knees. Orochimaru slams his heal on Kids back, putting him back on the ground. Kid coughs up blood.

"I... I'll kill you..." Kid murmers.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Wakes she attacks Orochimaru and bites him. She gets the neckless back and puts it on.- "Master near take my neckles again." -She does hand signs then her hand glows black same with her eyes she does childhood pain on Orochimaru and he turns into a child.- "Lol I love that jutsu." 

Pain: "Ok Ali that is not good." -He does not want to turn into a child. So he disappaers.-

Orochimaru: -Child walks to Ali.- "Mommy." -Ali back away.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 5, 2009)

Kid gets up unsteadaly and coughs up more blood. He pick the little Orochimaru up by his neck. Kid gets a smirk and pulls back a fist.

"I gave you a warning Orochimaru. Perpare to die." Kid punches little Orochimaru into a tree 50m away.

Kid starts walking over to were he is, hands glowing orangey-red.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

Orochimaru: -Clings to Kid's arm.- "Daddy noo do not hurt me." 

Yukesema Ali: -Scared She looks at Kid and thinks "Great he is the dad. And i forget how to turn Orochimaru back to his older self So he is stuck as a child."-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 5, 2009)

Kids evilish grin turns to confusion. He picks Orochimaru by his neck.

"What the hell did you call me?!" Kid says threatning and shaking Orochimaru.

"Daddy." Orochimaru wimpers.

Kid tightens his grip on Orochimarus neck and asks, "What kind of game are you trying to play Orochimaru?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Takes Orochimaru from Kid.- "Kid He is not playing i turned him into a child but I forget how to turn him back so he stuck like this." -Hugs orochimaru.- "I want to keep him." -Orochimaru hugs Ali back.-

Orochimaru: "Mommy Daddy is mean to me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 5, 2009)

"He better stop that or I'll kill him." Kid threatens.

Kids curse mark resides and he deactives his byakugan.

OOC: I gotta go. I'll post one more time before I go to bed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

Orochimaru: -Jumps in Kids arms.- "Daddy."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 5, 2009)

"Get the hell off me." Kid says as he drops him to the ground.

Kid turns his attention to Ali ignoring Orochimaru and says, "Seriously, keep it away from me."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 6, 2009)

Suruno gets to his feet but falls back down to his knees."I...I.......ca....can't.....di.......di.......die........no........no...........now......I........ca.......can't.........gi......gi.....give.....u.......up," Suruno stammers,"I.........I'm........t..........to..........we..........weak.........I......I'M NOT GOING TO DIE THAT EASILY!"
Suruno gets covered in black chakra which coms from his hatered."I'm going to show everyone what happens when I get pissed off!" Suruno shouts before getting back up,disappearing then reappearing behind Kid and putting his sword to Kid's neck."BOO!" Suruno yells in Kid's ear.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 6, 2009)

"Don't underestamate me. Just because I don't have a demon doesn't mean your stonger then I." Kid say calmly.

Suruno tightens the blade on Kids neck, Kid grins. Kid uses his Gentle Fist and hits Suruno on the forehead knocking him back and giving him a head ache.

"Look Suruno, Ali's fine now, and I haven't done a thing to you. But if it's a fight you want..." Kid says getting into the Gentle Fist stance. "A fight your going to get."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 6, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Stop it Suruno I'm Sorry." -She hugs him crying.- "Kid please Orochimaru likes you as a dad."


----------



## EPIC (Apr 6, 2009)

Jinchuu walks in and sees Orochimaru as a small child,"What the- ?" he says,"Is that Orochimaru?" He begins to laugh hysterically before regaining his composure. He walks towards the group, then hits Suruno and Kid,"You made Ali cry again!" he yelled angrily,"You know how much she hates it when we fight!"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 6, 2009)

"You ever hit me again we'll have problems." Kid says as he stares down Jinchuu.

His stareing contest is broken up by tugging at his pant leg. Kid looks down to see Orochimaru tugging on his pants.

"Up daddy, up." He's demanding.

Kid looks back up and the sound of Jinchuu laughing hysterically once again. 

"Oh my..." Kid says but continues to scream at him. "Leave me alown, I'm not your father!..."

Kid gets a grin and points at Jinchuu, "He's your father."

"Oh." Orochimaru says as he walks over to Jinchuu and hugs his leg, "Hello daddy."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 6, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Jinchuu Hi."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 8, 2009)

Suruno turns back to normal,looks at Orochimaru hugging Jinchuu's leg and falls down on the floor in hysterics."Haha Orochimaru thinks you're his daddy haha," Suruno laughs then he thinks of something,"Aha I have an idea who do we hate the most apart from Orochimaru?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 8, 2009)

Orochimaru: -He walks to Suruno and hugs him.- "Daddy." 

Ali Yukesema: -She thinks how many guys is he going to call his daddy.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 8, 2009)

OOC: Sorry I haven't posted, I have the flu. I found the strength to post, I might not be posting for another couple days.

Kid is on the ground laughing.

"This is so funny! We should put him in a cage and take him on tour!" Kid suggests making him laugh harder.

He pulls himself together and stands up. And walks over to Ali.

"Before this happend, you and your father wanted to take me somewere. May I ask were?" Kid asks just so Ali can hear.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 8, 2009)

OCC: Oh ok I hope you feel better.

Yukesema Ali: "A Kid I wanted you to could with me to the Akatsuki." -She blushing.- "But dad well not let me keep you."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 9, 2009)

OOC: I'm trying haha -cough cough-.

"I promised you I wouldn't join the Akatsuki I can't go back on my word. It seems your fathers dissaproval of me in the Akatsuki doesn't matter. I never go back on my word." Kid says. "So even though I would love too stay by your side, I can't."

Kid Turns to leave and says, "I'm going to head back to the Leaf, I'm tierd, its been a long day."

Kid dissapears and reapears in the Leaf. He finds a tree to sit up agaist and goes to sleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 9, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Ok bye Kid." -Ali disappaers she is sleep too.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 9, 2009)

Suruno crouchs down to Orochimaru's level and says,"Hello you want to come with me?I think you do."
Suruno grabs Orochimaru and puts him on his back before walking away to the leaf.He jumps up on to the top of a building and puts Orochimaru down then lays down before falling asleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 9, 2009)

Orochimaru: "Daddy i'm scared." -He trys to wake up Suruno.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 9, 2009)

Kid wakes up after a bad dream.

"I've got to stop having those." Kid says.

Kid stands up and looks into the full moon.

_"Man, I've been so lucky. I don't understand how people work. Somebody does something severly wrong and they get forgiven._ Kid thinks to himself as he continues to stare at the moon.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 9, 2009)

Raven: -Appaers to Kid.- "Um Kid I need to tell you some think about Master."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 9, 2009)

Kid snaps out of his daze.

"Oh something about Ali? Go ahead." Kid says to Revan.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 9, 2009)

Raven: "Kid do you know that master is not realy a human. But there is a dark past there no one knows not even her father knows. About the time befor Yukesema or Yukese the goddess because two differ begins she had a dream about a girl who would make endless darkness cover the land and hurt people that where both human and mananetic alike. How I know this is because i was not Ali's mother's pet but I was Yukese's helper but when yukese died I was turned into his bird I was ones a greatone in trainning. i wish I could stop Ali from the fate She is it bring this is a part of the dream Yukese had. When Ali hits seventeen or is it eightteen she would bring death to the land."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 9, 2009)

"I don't understand. I thought that weird thing Madara brought Ali was suposed to make her better." Kid say confused and depressed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 10, 2009)

Raven: "the angel tear only stops her from losing her human soul but her fate is into play."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 10, 2009)

"Damn, is there anyway to make it so she doesn't kill everything in sight?" Kid asks Raven despritly wanting to hear 'yes'.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 10, 2009)

Raven: "I'm sorry Kid no."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 10, 2009)

Kid makes two fist.

"Well what can we do now then?" Kid asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 10, 2009)

Raven: "i do not know."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 10, 2009)

"I take it she knows about it?" Kid asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 10, 2009)

Raven: "Actully she does not know."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 10, 2009)

Kid sighs. 

"Raven you should tell her. If you don't I will." Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 10, 2009)

"I well not tell her She well ingore her human part and let it happen." -Raven sais oddly.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 10, 2009)

"Weres Ali? I'm going to find her and tell her." Kid demands.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 10, 2009)

"She at the akatsuki asleep." -Raven sais then fly off.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 11, 2009)

Kid runs to the Akatsuki hideout. Zetsu says something about not going in but he punches him out of the way. He's standing right by Ali.

"Wake up!" Kid demands.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 11, 2009)

Suruno wakes up,lets out a yawn and gets up."Oh yeah I forgot I'm on top of a building," Suruno says then notices Orochimaru,"Well you can jump down anytime but you're doing it alone."
Suruno jumps off the building then clutches his ankle."OW!" Suruno shouts,"Well I've learnt a lesson never try to defy gravity or you will be punished."
Suruno walks away until his legs give in and he collapses right in front of the leaf village's gate."Damnit!" Suruno yells before fainting.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 11, 2009)

Pain: -Comes into the room sees Kid.- "Ali is on a mission."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 11, 2009)

Orochimaru: "Daddy." -He pokes Suruno.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 11, 2009)

Kid sits down.

"Then I'm waiting for her return." Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 11, 2009)

Pain: "She might need helpI told her to wait to Itachi or some one come back and helped her but she left right after."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 11, 2009)

"Were'd she go? I'll go help." Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 11, 2009)

Pain: "She is near the Kori Village the village of ice near the last land."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 12, 2009)

"How do I get there?" Kid asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 12, 2009)

Pain: "Take the path to the Leaf but head into the forest near the Yukesema village or go find Raven and he well help you."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 12, 2009)

"Thinks." Kid says and runs off.

_"Theres the Yukesema Village... now were?"_ Kid thinks as he looks around the village.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 12, 2009)

Raven: "Kid follow me. You get lost here."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 12, 2009)

Kid looks up to see Raven flying overhead. He nods at Raven.

"Lead the way." Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 12, 2009)

Raven: -After long time Raven lands on a ice tree.- "Kid welcome to Kori." -He sees Ali fighting a odd think then see Ali fall down.- "Master."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 12, 2009)

"This isan't good!" Kid yells and runs towards her byakugan active.

He gets to Ali and kneels down beside her.

"Are you ok?" He says not noticing what she was fighting.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 12, 2009)

Raven: "Kid Masters soul was taken out of her." -He looks at the person.- "Wait Solven it is you." -Solven is a old friend of revan's or you can say girlfriend.-

Solven: -Hold a orb that has Ali's soul.- "So it is you raven you left me for that god and I know it was her." -Looks at Ali.- "What a weak child she is."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 12, 2009)

Kids curse mark activates with his rage and he stands up.

"I don't care what you are! I'll kill you!" Kid screams at it and rushes it.

It punches Kid to the side but he stands to his feet again.

"Resilant little human." Solven says.

Kid starts spinning, _"I have to give this everything I got..._ Fire Release: Giant Pyro Rotation!"

A fire ball 20 feet erupts from Kid and the fire ball seems to absorb Solven. Kid stops and falls to one knee and looks up to see Solven smoking but not even hurt.

_"I hate these things. What do I do now, I'm completely out of usable chakra."_ Kid thinks to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 12, 2009)

Raven: "Kid I well let you have half of my power use it well." -He gives Kid the power of dark wings so he can kill Solven and to get Ali's soul back.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

Kid feels like a god. Kid takes an elongated stance.

"Your in my range, haha." Kid says with orangy-red chakra around his hands. 

"8 trigrams 128-palms!" Kid yells and does the move severly crippling Solven.

Kid walks up to Solven bends down and snaps her neck. Kid grabs the container to Ali's soul. He puts it by her and it absorbs into her body.

Kid nods at Raven and says, "Thanks, without that I would have died."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 13, 2009)

Raven: "You Welcome Kid." -He sits on Kid's head.- "master likes you and the others alot. but I hope Master is ok let take her to Kori Village wait you might can't stand the coldness there So lets head ack to the Yukesema or the base."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

Kid picks up Ali.

"Lets make a stop at the Yukesuma Village. We'll take a few hours rest there, wait for Ali to recover." Kid says.

Kid carries Ali to the Yukesuma Village and finds a suitable resting spot and lays Ali down.

"Raven... if you don't mind... you take the first... watch... wake me in... a hour or so..." Kid stammers through then passes out from exaustion.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 13, 2009)

Suruno wakes up and tries to get up but collaspes and faints again. He can't realise why he fainted before feeling a sudden pain in his stomach and it was slowly moving to his heart."OW!" Suruno yells in pain waking up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 13, 2009)

Raven: "Ok I well." -He turns into a human and walks round like a gruademan.- " i well watch for all night."


----------



## White Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

Hydeka:-don't know what to do so he lays down on the floor and takes a nap-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

Kid wakes up 2 hours later and sees Raven walkiong around like a guard.

"You know Raven that wasn't nessisary. Just stay on watch for another few minues while I get wood for a fire." Kid says.

Kid leaves and comes back with an armfull of wood and starts a fire.

"Alright Raven I'm on watch, take a brake." Kid says activating his byakugan.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 13, 2009)

Raven: "No Kid unlike you i'm not a human I do not need sleep."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

"True, but I'm awake now." Kid replied. "I hope Ali wakes up soon."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 13, 2009)

Raven: "I do not know." -Raven hear a song it is Ali's song.- "I think She is at the Garves singing to her family."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

"Oh, I didn't even know she was gone." Kid says.

Kid gets up and walks over to the grave yard and stands back and listens to the Ali's song.

"I didn't know she could sing, that song's really beautiful." Kid says suprized and almost hypnotized by it.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 13, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Stops singing.- "Sorry I was hoping you two would no hear me." -She blushing.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

"Nothing to be sorry about, that song is really nice." Kid says. 

"I'll leave you alown, but when you done I need to tell you something." Kid says and goes back to where he lit the fire and sits by it.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 13, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Follows Kid.- "What is it about. If it is about me and the dark past i know it already I have dreams of what is to come I cry sometimes because of all the people i know dieing cause of me. I wish I could stop it." -Raven shocked he heard Ali talking and he thinks that Ali is much like Yukese.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

Kid sighs and says, "Then you do know. Is there any way, any possible way to stop it?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 13, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I do not know fate is differ to tell."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

"What will you do, if you start to loose it?" Kid asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I well try to hold it back." -She looks down.- "Better get back to the base." -She crys.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

"Don't cry Ali." Kid says, "When and if it come to that time, I'll try anything to help you."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "I better go Kid bye." -She and Raven disappaers.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

Kid lets out a sigh and heads back to the Leaf.

_"This really sucks, I'd hate to be in her situation..."_ Kid's thinking to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -At the bace She looks down hoping her dad comes back to the bace.- "How long is the mission Tobi has." -She looks at Zetsu.- "I am bored." -She trys to not call her dad dad why she at the base.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

Theres a sudden rush of wind in the base and Tobi is standing there.

"Oh, Ali what a nice suprize!" Tobi says holding out his arms.


Kid arrives in the Leaf and sits down at the ramen shop and orders himself some food.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: Hi aa Tobi." -She walks to him away from Zestu. She whipers "Dad can we train."-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

Tobi gets more serious like Madara and says, "Train? Alright I'll follow you."


Kid finishes eating, leave and wounders around the Leaf.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Walks to the forest part.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

"Alright, when ever your ready." Tobi says removing his mask.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Attacks her dad with differ kickes and the same time.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

Madara dodges both and replies with a series of kicks himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 14, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -gets hit and gets throughen into a tree does a back flip and land wrong and her knee gfoes pop and she falls.- "owww." -She does not cry and trys to get up but falls.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

Madara walks over to her and offers her his hand.

"Need a lift?" Madara asks.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 15, 2009)

Suruno trys to get up but fails and yells,"WILL ANYONE HELP ME!"
Suruno gets a pain in his heart."OW!What was that!?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 15, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -takes her dad's hand.- "Thanks Dad my knee it hurts."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 15, 2009)

"If you wish we can wait for it to heal a little before we begin again." Madara says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 15, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "ok dad."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh no its her the....monster!!" the man called and everyone close their doors. "why me why is everyone scared of me" kimko thought to herself while shes walking around the sand village. "maybe is better to runaway at least everyone will be happy when im gone" kimko said to herself. So she starts leaving the sand village and startes walking through the woods to find a better village that doesnt know about the white tiger.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 15, 2009)

Orochimaru: "Daddy you put some thing on the back of your leg."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 15, 2009)

OCC: Kate you have to do your info in here too and post after.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 15, 2009)

Name:Kimiko starphire

Age:16

Brithday:July 23

Village:sand

Clan:starphire

Family:unknown

Jutsu Style:fireball,fire phonixe flower,water dragon

Blood Type:B

Blood Line:unkown

Eye Colorarkblue

Height:5"6

Weight:87

Background: Her lifed in a the sand village for a year so they kicked her out and she moved to differ village. But it wasnt easy for her because she visits different villages and always cause trouble. She had no parents but she been cursed with something within her. No one cant even tell what it is.They say it was a great white tiger that was sealed in her and killed her clan. So she decides to stay at the leaf village and change her headband that why she can live there with out anyone finding her because some akatsuki try to find her and take the demon that she haves inside her


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 16, 2009)

"I believe thats enough rest for now." Madara says as he stands up, "Lets get back too it."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 16, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Ok lets go."


----------



## White Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

OCC:hey just chekin in on yals looks like its going good


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 16, 2009)

"i think i see the leaf village"kimiko said to herself and started running to the leaf village without being spotted by the jouin or chuunin.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 16, 2009)

OCC: Your info is ok but you age is the same as in part two do you want to make it a year lose. thius roleplay is a year behind from part two.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 16, 2009)

Madara throws a bunch of punches and kicks and Ali's dodgeing them all.

_"Where did she get this sudden burst of speed from?!"_ Madara thinks to himself, shocked, as he continues to throw punches and kicks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 16, 2009)

Pain: -He comes out.- "Ali you have a misson again."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 16, 2009)

"know where should i start first" kimiko said sitting on top of the hokages statues.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 16, 2009)

"Pain not now!" Madara yells at him and continues hes series of punches and kicks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 16, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Stops her Dad.- "I have to go and get all of them."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 17, 2009)

Madara looks at Ali funny and says, "All of what???"


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

Suruno finally gets up and goes to onto the roof  of the ninja academy then he sees a girl on top of the hokage statues so he jumps up beside her."Hi who are you?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"uuhh...it would be better if i dont tell" kimiko said try to hiding something from him.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

"I'll tell you who I am.I'm Suruno Uzumaki and I'm the container of the 10 tailed demon!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"wel hi nice to meet you my name is kimiko starphire" kimiko said and her headband fell to the ground.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

"Well nice to meet you kimiko oh and your headband it fell down."
Suruno goes to get it then comes back up and gives kimiko her headband.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"thanks suruno" kimiko said getting her headband back. "few i though he was going to say that i dont live here and didnt see my headband symbol" kimiko thought to herself.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

"Why are you up here?Its dangerous after all you could fall don't you want to live?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Orochimaru: "Daddy where are you." -was left behind when Suruno left.- "I want to see mommy."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

Suruno remembers Orochimaru."Oh crap I forgot kimiko I have to go  if you want to you can come with me."
Suruno jumps down to Orochimaru."Sorry about that now what do you want?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Orochimaru: "Dady are you leaveing mommy because you with another girl. Mommy and you geting a devorse or some thing." -He starts crying.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

"No I'm not leaving your mother I was just having a conversation with that girl so don't worry."
Suruno puts his and on orochimaru's head and ruffles his hair.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"oh wel time for me to leave" kimiko said in a whisper and made a hand sign and vanished.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Orochimaru: "Ok I want to see mommy befor she goes."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

"I don't know where she is sorry but do you know?"
Suruno stares at orochimaru and he feels like laughing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Orochimaru: -Show him a redcloud.- "She gived me this and told me she be there."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

"A red cloud...THE AKATSUKI!Damn it if a go to the base then I'll be killed in a second!What do I do?!Fine I'll go!"
Suruno puts orochimaru on his back then runs off to the akatsuki base."ALI are you here?!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She sees Suruno and walks away from her dad. She is by Suruno.- "Suruno you come." -She hugs him.- "Oh you brought Orochimaru too." -She smiles.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"hey thats suruno whats he doing there?" kimiko said hiding in the shadows.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

Suruno starts to blush."Hi to you too Ali oh you'll never guess what Orochimaru thinks.He thinks you and me got married and that whenever I talk to another girl he thinks I'm getting divorced with you hes a weird one isn't he?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Blushing.- "Yeah but is kinda cute he thinks that." -She looks down. orochimaru gets down and hugs Ali's leg. She pats his head.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

"I feel like someones watching us," Suruno mutters before seeing the outline of a girl in the shadows so he throws a kunai there,"Well that should take care of are little spy."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"what!? " kimiko said and dodged it but fell out of balance and fell to the ground."ow!! my head" kimiko said.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

"Huh?Its...its YOU!What are you doing here!?Did you follow me!?Why were you hiding!?Were you planning to assainate me!?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "You could hurt the person." -She goes to where the kunai was throwen to.- "You ok sorry for Suruno doing that."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"its okay im fine and no im not here assainate you" kimiko said then she walked up to him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She walks off with Orochimaru She leaves Suruno alone with the girl She ignored her. Ali thinks it be better off if for her to go and leave Suruno alone with the girl.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"wait, who are u?" kimiko said to Ali. Then kimiko looked at the clothes. "Akatsuki!!" kimiko yelled and grabed a kunia.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 17, 2009)

Im a blick of an eye Madara is over holding Kimiko's wrist he wispers into her ear and looks into her eyes, "Don't start anything you can't finish."

He squeezes her wrist and makes her drop the kunai, he lets go  and steps back.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

"ALI WAIT!" Suruno follows Ali."Ali why did you walk off like that did I do something too upset you?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"i...i wont fight you" kimiko said acting scared.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She left right away Orochimaru starts to cry.-

Orochimaru: "Mommy why leave me." -he sees Madara and hides be hind Suruno.- "Daddy save me."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

"AlIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII......what did I do wrong well orochimaru seems Ali hates me dont ya think?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Orochimaru: "I think mommy is a bit jaolus type."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"uh...maybe i should leave know so bye" kimiko said with a smile and vanished. Kimiko left her sand headband behimnd and didnt notice.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

"Well why would she be she is the most perfect person in the world but I'm not so I'm not good enough to be with her."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Orochimaru: "Daddy you do not love mommy any more why." -He runs off crying but runs into Madara and falls.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

"Orochimaru I still love Ali shes the world to me and I would do anything for her.That'll never change I'll always love her but that doesn't mean she'll always love me."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"man im hungry but i have no money" kimiko said to herself looking really sad.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Orochimaru: "Mommy does love you." -He is hideing behind Madara.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"wheres my headband" kimiko said trying to find it but couldnt. "oh know i left it over there if they find out im so dead!!" kimiko said and left to find it before they find out that she haves the white tiger.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 17, 2009)

Madara grabs the little Orochimaru behind him by thr throat and lifts him to eye level.

"Orochimaru?!" Madara is confused but then gets angry remembering what Orochimaru did while in the Akatsuki and throws him to the ground.

Orochimaru lands by the headband left by the female earlier he picks it up and shows Suruno.

"Sand shinobi." Madara says to him then dissappers.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"hey uum... did any one seen my headband" kimiko said walking out of the forest.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -In a near the girl with Raven.- "So She a sand Ninja I sould tell her i'm sorry for thinking she was dating Suruno. But I can't be happy with Suruno like I want because of Itachi want me to marry him." -Talking to Raven.-

Raven: "Master lets talk to the girl if not I go talk to her." -He gets ready to fly off.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"so wheres my headband?" kimiko said looking around for her headband.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Raven: -Flys off and gets the headband from Orochimaru. He lands near the girl.- "You lost your sand head band. I know it is odd seeing a talking Raven."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"No its not i seen a white tiger talking to me when i wasa child and..." kimiko said getting the headband back almost telling them about the white tiger.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Raven: "The girl that you show befor is my master." -He looks at her.- "You from the sand Master knews one sand Ninja from there." -He looks master.- "She is not thet much talking type of person. She thought you where with Suruno that is why she left."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"oh then sorry about that" kimiko said and started to walk away. "hey uumm... have u ever heard about a child in the sand village that haves a deomn inside her?" kimiko said trying to see if they know about the white tiger.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 17, 2009)

Raven: "No but heared abut a boy with a demon in him master knows him."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

Suruno walks over to kimiko,"What was that about a demon wait let me guess you're the girl everyone hates because you have a white tiger in you am I correct?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 18, 2009)

"how....how did you know!?" kimiko said acting scared.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 18, 2009)

Raven: "Oh Suruno hi." -near Suruno was almost stepped on.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

"Hi raven whats wrong kimiko who cares if you have a creature stuck inside you it wasn't your fault that its in you and its not like you are the creature."
Suruno gives her a smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 18, 2009)

Raven: "Suruno I would watch what you do or say master is near here she is watching you she in the tree."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

"Oh so now Ali doesn't let me have a proper conversation with another girl just because she's paranoid well I don't care I can talk to whoever I want thank you very much."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 18, 2009)

Raven: "She not like that Master is kinda scared the mission she has to do might ki..." -Ali jumps down and grabs raven.-

Yukesema Ali: "that is not his place to know about that she stop befor he follows me to them or he well end up like my friend that did help me in the past."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

"What that her mission might kill someone?Someone important too her?Me maybe?Well if she wouldn't tell me then why do I like her if you like or love someone you don't keep secrets from them think about that Ali."
Suruno starts to walk off.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 18, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "It is not that Suruno i have to find all the great powerrs and make a pack with them but the mission will kill me if I'm not ready to do it I'm scared I do not want to die but if it is my fate then I would die." -She begins to cry and runs off to her hidden out.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

"Ali I'm not sure I still love you sorry," Suruno whispers to himself before walking back to the leaf and jumping onto the hokage faces.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 18, 2009)

Yuklesema Ali: -Heard Suruno she appaers to him- "You where the first person understand me now you doing this to me." -She looks down.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

"Ali I'm sorry I really want to love you but I just can't anymore but I still like you just not as anything more than a friend I'm sorry."
Suruno turns around not wanting to see what he thinks will come next.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 18, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: You are a jerk I was going to come back to the leaf in the year but I think I better not come back." -She slaps him.- "You are a jerk." -She runs off crying.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

"You're wrong I'm not a jerk I'm a monster who isn't good enough for you do cry over so don't cry," Suruno whispers before crying himself Ali hated him and even though he didn't love her he still wanted to be friends with her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 18, 2009)

Raven: "Suruno you think you a monster you do not know the meaning of being a monster most is the true meaning she is the one who has to kill the land."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 18, 2009)

Kid hears a lour slapping noise.

_"What was that???"_ Kid says running over to were the sound came from.

"Oh, Suruno, what happend I heard a slapping noice." Kid asks.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

"RAVEN LEAVE NOW!I just want to be alone right now ok so please leave."
Suruno continues to cry.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 18, 2009)

Kid dissappears.

"I don't wanna be neer that." Kid says with a sigh.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 18, 2009)

Raven: -Leaves he goes to where Ali is at  and hears her vow changed.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!I'M AN IDIOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!"
Suruno bangs his hands onto the ground in rage.He is angry at himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 18, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -gets the great one of the void.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

"Wait why am I angry at myself I should be angry at that stupid Ali!"
Suruno lets himself get consumed by hatered.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimiko went to the leaf village and cried in the forest. "WHY ME? i should die instead of living" kimiko yelled with so much anger.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 18, 2009)

OCC: Sorry if this post is late my username is hating me again.

Yukesema Ali: -walks around looking at the scrol for the void.- "i should do my job but why."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 18, 2009)

Kid feels a mass od negitive chakra. He runs to see Suruno starting to get covered by it. Kid jumps on Suruno pinning him to the ground.

"Suruno calm down. Your going to hurt people in the village if you don't." Kid says trying to keep him pinned.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

Suruno glares at Kid before knocking him off in a splitsecond.2Well tring to fight me isn't wise I'm faster than you and stronger well I'm leaving to kill someone."
Suruno rushes off to find Ali and when he finds her he bashes her against a tree.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimiko found Suruno holding Ali. "suruno is that you?" kimiko said walking up but stopped a few feet.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

"Stay away from me!I have to do this she asked for it and I don't want you intervering demon!"
Suruno bashes kimiko into a tree before going back to Ali and he starts to strangle her.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 18, 2009)

kimiko screamed and went unconsionse and her demon took over her body. "you know i can kill you with full force." kimiko said with red eyes of anger.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

"Ha COME AND TRY IT!"
Suruno lets go of Ali and throws a superspeedy punch at kimiko.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimiko went flying and land on her feets with out even screaming in pain. "was that sopposed to hurt?" kimiko said with a smile. "try to take this!" kimiko said running close to him and punched him right on the stomach then he went flying.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 18, 2009)

Kid finaly catches up, he see's the two fighting and Ali looks a little scratched up. He runs over to her.

"Ali, are you alright?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 18, 2009)

Raven: "Kid take the scroll of the void from Ali or She well summons him and then I well not say what happens."

-Yukesema Ali holds the scroll of void her eyes are black.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 18, 2009)

Kid grabs the scroll but Ali have a very tight grip.

"I'm sorry Ali." Kid says as he uses his gentle fist to make her arms go limp.

Kid grabs the scroll and throws it to Raven.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 18, 2009)

Yukesema Ali[Void]: "To late foolish human i well do my jod and end this land." -She under the power of the void.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 18, 2009)

Kid is kneeling by Ali, he grabs his shoulders and shakes her.

"No, this isan't you, wake up!" Kid screams at her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 18, 2009)

Yukesema Ali[Void]: "Let me go human one of you need to die of you do not let me go all of you well die."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 18, 2009)

kimiko felt the demon grow stronger and the chakra begins to strangle her to death. "Ha i feel much stronger know i can kill anyone and kimiko is no more!" kimiko said with a wicked smile of laughter.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 18, 2009)

Kid whispers, "Sorry."

He used gentle fist stricking her in all major organs except the brain, shuting down all of her chakra system.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 18, 2009)

Yukesema Ali[Void]: That does not work on me I'm nothingness." -She pulls out six swords.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

_"Damn... not good! I'll be dead if I try to fight her. But if it comes to that, so be it!"_ Garret thinks to himself and takes the Gentle Fist stance.

"Ali, don't do this!" Kid screams at her.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

OOC: reaper you're kid in this game you just posted as garret

Suruno clutches his head."ARGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HE'S GAINING CONTROL!"
Suruno turns back to normal with the negative energy turning to slime around him."OH CRAP!SIX F**KING SWORDS!OH MY GO-wait I have a demon sword as so I can at least stop Ali from killing everyone."
Suruno summons his demon sword before walking over to Ali."Kid run and take the other girl with you I don't want anyone hurt except for the loser of this fight so run!"
Suruno goes to stab Ali.


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 19, 2009)

Character File

Nameillon Alzheim

Age:17

Birthdayctober 10th 

Village:Konoha

Clan: Tea party

Family: Shikamaru

Jutsu Style: Tea Cup attack

Blood Type: O

Blood Line: -

Eye Color: brown

Height:5'2

Weight:45 kg

Background: She is the mistery daughter of Shikamaru, she was raised up in the woods by unknown animals there she learned a Special Teacup attack. Another remarkable thing about here is that she always wears this huge teacup at her hip (kinda like gara and his sand gourd) and she is very lazy like her father though instead of being smart she is devastatingly beautiful.


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 19, 2009)

The loud sounds of fighting are making Dillon curious about what's going on. Silently she sneaks out of the cave where she lived all here life and she starts making a long journey to get to place of the fighting. While walking through the forest and getting further and further away of her home she drinks a lot of cups of tea. She has been walking for days now but it still seems she's not getting any closer. Silently she sit's down and drinks another cup of tea ... the fighting seem's to be ending and without the loud sounds she can't orient her self anymore :amazed Dillon get's scared; she never has been this far away and maybe her family (the unknown animals) can't get her smell right. But for now she has to think about the good things...

She thinks about the day she voted for the tea party and gets a warm feeling in her core. But suddenly she see's a huge sword at the end of the forest.... it's slices through a demon. She is shocked and kinda feel's sorry for the demon, he looks a bit like her mother (so the animal she thought of as her mother)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

Raven: "Suruno that well not work She is void only thing that can hurt her is breaking the six sword then there is a sword that is not seen right know. If you get rid of the sword she well turn back." -Ali gets stabed but she is not hurt but when she in her human form she be hurt.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

"I don't plan on hurting her I just plan on holding her off so the others and you can run and hopefully snap her out of this but thats still on standby."
Suruno slashes at Ali again."Ali stop this you'll hurt people your friends like raven and Kid.Don't hurt your own friends I won't let you!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

Yukesema Ali[Void]: "Die Suruno." -She stabes him with the six sword.-

Raven: -pushes Suruno out of the way and breaks the real sword.- "Suruno just hacking at her will not help but only kill her when she turn into her self or do you want her to die then keep hacking away because you do not even care about her."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

"I DO CARE ABOUT HER!I told I didn't love her anymore but I know now that I do I love her more than I did before so I'll get her back even if I kill myself in the process!Well I how do I get her back touching her is virtually impossible."


----------



## EPIC (Apr 19, 2009)

Suddenly, a hazy figure appears and breaks up Suruno and Ali,"Suruno, you bastard! Don't you dare hurt Ali, that includes you too Kid!" The hazy figure reappears onto the ground in front of Suruno, it was Jichuu. But he has changed, he's wearing this outfit:  

Plus, there is a little frog on his shoulder. He grabs Suruno and puts him on a chokehold,"You bastard, how can you be her boyfriend and stab her like that! Especially, when I'm watching," he says angrily.
"Yo, boss, you forgot to introduce me," the little frog says.
"Oh yeah, that's right," he drops Surno,"Everyone, this Gamakichi."
"Hey!"
"Now, that we're done with introductions, looks like I got some work to do..." Jinchuu said as he looked at Ali, who was possessed by Void,"Good thing, I took all this time to train, or else I would be dead if I fought her." He formed the chakra generating handsign and a ton of dark chakra begins to flow around him. He closed his eyes, then reopened them, making them froglike,"Yo, Void! Get out of my girl's body or else I'll knock you out of her!"

OOC: Hey guys I'm back! Sorry I've been out for so long, I just joined about 1,000 different forums (not literally) and 1,000,000 different RPs (again, not literally), but Jichuu's back and definitely better than ever.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

Raven: "I well help you get rid of the sword." -Ali pulls out and other six sword.- "How mean sword does she have."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

"WHO THE HELL HIT ME!" Suruno shouts before noticing Jinchuu,"JINCHUU!YOU'RE BACK!WHY DID YOU LEAVE!?Oh and I'm trying to he...you know what you take care of it I'm just a useless twerp bye."
Suruno walks away feeling depressed.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 19, 2009)

"Suruno, get back here, I need you, too. I got this amazing technique that includes you," Jinchuu says. He leaps back, then dashes in a haze,"Magen Masouryuu!" he yelled. Suddenly, he appeared behind Ali and grabs one of her arms.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

Raven: -down to the void sword and geting thrown around.- "Little help here Ali is faster. Jinchuu Welcome back but help."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

"Jinchuu I told you I'm useless there is no need for me to be in this fight I belileve you can get Ali back so good luck oh and here catch!"
Suruno throws his sword at Jinchuu so he can use it.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

Raven: "Suruno Jinchuu any one help."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 19, 2009)

kimiko left and startes attacking the leaf village. "This is so much fun killing people!" kimiko said attacking everyone with her sword. The ANBU try to get her but couldnt, there was people screaming and lots of explosions.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

"You guys are worthless..." Kid sighs as he sneeks around to get on Ali flank.

He gets up behind her and puts her in a full nelson. Ali is really strong.

"What ever you were going to do, I suggest you do it now!" Kid screams as his grabs about to brake.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

Suruno gets to the leaf to find kimiko attacking it."What in the world are you doing!?You're attacking people why!?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 19, 2009)

"what you cant tell who i am?" kimiko said with wicked smile.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

"No who are you?And why are you doing this?"
Suruno gets angry and his demon chakra appears around his body.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 19, 2009)

"im the whit tiger the one who was sealed inside this brat!" kimiko said with anger.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

"Well then let her go or I'll make you!"
Suruno runs at kimiko going to punch her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

Raven: "Kid attack this sword and Ali well turn back." -He flying away from the sword.- "I well be bird cut."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

Kid jumps away from Ali and flying kick the sword in two. He turns to face Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -the sword breaks and Ali falls down hurt because of Suruno attacking her. She passes out and is blooding. Raven flys to Ali and crys.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

Suruno stops and thinks."You know what I'll deal with you later I'm checking up with Ali."
Suruno runs back to where Ali is."ALI!NONONO!I didn't this would happen we got to get her help now but where is a medical ninja when you need one?We got to help her anyone know how to use medical ninjutsu?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

Raven: "Have you done eogh to master leave Suruno you where the one who hurt her."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

"FINE!I'LL LEAVE BUT FIRST..."
Suruno gets consumed by demon chakra.
"...YOU LITTLE BIRD MUST DIE!"
Suruno lunges at Raven.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Wakes up try to get up and move but doing so she makes the cuts open more and bleeds all over.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 19, 2009)

Kimiko continue attacking the leaf village. "HA this is great!" kimiko said witrh laughter in her voice.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

Suruno stops and goes to normal when he sees move."Ali don't move you're making the cut worse!If you lose too much blood you're dead and noone wants you dead noone!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -gets up bleeding and walks to Suruno. She about to fall.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

"Ali don't  move you're going to kill yourself thanks to blood loss!If you die I don' know what I'd do without you!Don't do this!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Suruno let me die you want that other girl so leave me and let me die." -She bleeds more.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

Kid runs to Ali picks her up and lays her down.

"I only know enough to stop the bleeding, then we have to get her back to the leaf." Kid says to Suruno.

Kids hands glow green as he stops the bleeding.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She disappaers after kid heals her a bit.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 19, 2009)

kimiko still destroying the leaf village and lots of explosions. "Now who should i kill?" kimiko said still using paper bombs.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

OCC: Kate I'm sorry to say this but if you keep killing everyone and I'm going to have to ask you to leave the roleplay. This roleplay is not for killing any one you want and killing villages If you want that then make your own roleplay and do that. This roleplay is for having fun and being nice to the people who want to roleplay with a good roleplay that has a story part not do what you want and kill any one you want.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

"Damn, I hope she's going somewhere where she will be healed fully." Kid says worried about her.

He heads back to the leaf.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 19, 2009)

kimiko left the village at a far way woods and went unconsionse and she never woke up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -In her village nears her mother's grave laying there out cold is losing blood again. Raven flys off he is sad Ali is still losing alot of blood.-

OCC: Then Leaf village is ok no one hurt. Oh Kate if you do not know how to roleplay ask for help and not do your own thing and get me to make you leave the roleplay. I well not want to make any one leave this roleplay but i well if I have to.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

Kid walks into the village, he sits by the river flowing through the village and doesn't move or think. Just sits there.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 19, 2009)

Raven: -Flys to Kid.- "Kid master need help the bleed will not stop and if this keeps it up She die." -Raven does not know Ali is planing on faking her death again.-


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 20, 2009)

Dillon has seen the whole battle and is slowly getting closer and closer to the bleeding Ali ... her tea cup is tinkling she knows she can heal Ali with one of her specific tea cup moves but should she do that?
Dillon starts drinking another cup of tea while pondering over the question whether to heal a stranger that's dying .


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 20, 2009)

Kimiko finally woke up but she couldnt remember anything that happened. "where am i?" kimiko said looking around the forest.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Dies nears her mother greave She actuly faked her death and she disappaers into the darkness. She well return in a year or sooner.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 20, 2009)

"She said I wanted someone else now she's probably dead thinking I wanted to be with someone else but that isn't true I want to be with her but now she's gone ever dead or she ran off.I must have hurt her feelings and if shes dead its my clumsy fault!I should kill myself but what would that do it wouldn't bring her back I don't know what to do."
Suruno runs off to a deep part of a forest and sulks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -In the shadow world she can see Suruno from there and sighs.- "What sould i do appaer to him or wait a year."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 20, 2009)

Suruno punchs a tree leaving a huge crack in the trunk."This is because I'm so stupid!I'm do busy trying to be funny not care if I hurt someone's feelings!My carelessness killed Ali!No she isn't dead but she thinks I don't love her and she hates me so she ran away when she had the chance!Thats it no more jokes I'm getting serious I'll get her back!I swear on..."
Suruno stabs his hand with his kunai.
"...on the blood and pain from my hand!I'll get Ali back!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -In the shadow world she looks down. She then appaers be hind Suruno as a dark angel but does not look like her self.- "huh so you want to  get the one you killed back haha what a laugh."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 20, 2009)

"I don't just want her back I'll get her back!You know why!?Cause I love her thats why but then again you don't know what love is do you!?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali [Dark Angel]: "Haha Love is for the weak. I onced loved when i was human but i died because i was betrayed by the one i loved and he killed me." -Raven flys to Ali and looks at her.-

Raven: "Master you faked your death again and why." -Ali does not look at raven.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 20, 2009)

"Raven did you say master?That means that she's Ali!But Ali would never say what she just said!"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 20, 2009)

Kid sighs after Raven leaves.

"Theres nothing I could have done for her anyways..." Kid says as he finds someplace comfortable to sleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 20, 2009)

Raven: "She is a Dark Angel of Master if master died with hate she turn to this. She maybe hates what you did to her and told her. You where never a good love you only pushed her away. You never showed her love and the meaning." -The darkangel of Ali looks away.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 20, 2009)

"Raven I didn't push her away at all but since you seem so positive name one time I pushed her away.I did and do love her its just for a while I wasn't so sure but know I am so don't go saying I didn't love her cause I do!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 20, 2009)

Dark Angel Ali; "Suuno if you loved me you would not say that you did not love me. And you sould go with that girl becauseyou donot love me."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 20, 2009)

"What Girl?I said I didn't love because I wasn't sure if I did but now I know I do.So please stay I'll do anything,anything!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -She turns back into her self.- "You can come see me in the akatsuki to i can come back in the year." -She looks at him.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 20, 2009)

"Remember this don't be long cause I'm waiting for you." 
Suruno gives Ali a smile then kisses her on the cheek.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Suruno." -She hugs him and i blushing.- "I well but the otherswell be waitting for me too but who sould I pick to stay with. Wait where is Orochomaru at."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 20, 2009)

"I think if I remember correctly I last saw Orochimaru with madara but I'm not sure do you have any ideas where he is?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 20, 2009)

Orochimaru: -Near kid and pokes him.- "wake up I am lost I lost mommy."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Oh I hope he is ok."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 20, 2009)

"Ali he'll be ok he isn't as stupid as you would think hes even smarter than before also alot more of a whiner."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Ok you right."


----------



## EPIC (Apr 20, 2009)

Jinchuu suddenly appears as a white wolf, but his clothes were still intact and his eyes were still frog- like, Gamakichi is riding on top of his head,"Ali, I'm glad that you returned to your normal self," he said as he walked towards her,"Oh, Suruno, here's your sword," he stabs it into the ground,"Sorry, I didn't help much, but it looked like you guys didn't need me after all. But, I am thankful that you were able to take care while I was gone."
"Yea, but don't get any ideas, this chick is the bosses girl!" Gamakichi commented.
"Actually, Gamakichi, she was his girl before she fell for me..."
"Oh, but still, she's your girl." Jinchuu chuckled a little.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 20, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Aww." -She is scared of frogs.- "Ewww get off of me." -She shiver.- "Get it off frogs scare me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 20, 2009)

Kid wakes up and sees little Orochimaru, and sighs.

_"I guess it wasn't all a dream."_ Kid thinks and sits up.

"Ali? Oh, she's dead." Kid says bluntly and Orochimaru tears up.

"Get over it, people die." Kid cantinues as he lays back down and turns away from Orochimaru.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 20, 2009)

Orochimaru: "If she was dead i be big again but she is not. I want mommy now." -Stops crying.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 20, 2009)

Kid gets wide eyed and jumps up.

"Wait what?! If she died her jutsu would ware off? That means somebody or something healed her." Kid says shocked an excited.

Kid starts running to the Yukesuma Village, thinking he might be right. He sees Jinchuu, Suruno, and Ali. He joins the group.

"Your... alive." Kid says even more shocked then before and out of breath.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 20, 2009)

Orochimaru: "Mommy turn me back now." -Ali sighs she looks down.-

Yukesema Ali: "ok Fine and i was starting to like you as my child."  -She turns Orochimaru back then grabs him and kicks him in the air then jumps up and backs him land on his head. She knocks him out.- "ok I faked my death so what."


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 21, 2009)

Since she healed Ali, Dillon was following her. She was amazed by the sounds they all made to each other while walking it clearly had some meaning too it. And also the newest creature who joined them looked so odd to her. Dillon knew she had too head back too the woods but she was too curious and couldn't resist following them a bit longer.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 21, 2009)

kimiko saw that she was close to the Yukesuma Village and saw her friends. "maybe i should leave them alone" kimiko thought to herself still spying on them.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

Raven: -Appaers to te girl in his human form.- "Hello."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 21, 2009)

"You frog!Shut up Ali's my girl!If Jinchuu trys anything I don't like he and you will be dead!Oh what I couldn't hurt Jinchuu hes too cool so if he does something I don't like I'll just hurt the frog."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Get this off of me nowI hat frogs." -She runs around.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 21, 2009)

"Ali calm down!"
Suruno grabs Ali and shakes her a bit.
"Any better?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -fears a bit of being shaked she grabes the frog and throws it at Suruno's face and walks off mad.- "I hate frogs and being shaked." -She looks at Orochimaru and pokes him with a stick.- "Is he dead."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 21, 2009)

"Ali don't be like that!" Suruno shouts as he follows Ali,"I think you killed Orochimaru well nice work but we have to bury the body so no one can find out."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

Orochimaru: -gets up and looks at Ali.- "Why do you hurt me like that." -He gets up and disappaers.-

Yukesema Ali: "Geeze he was not dead. Man i wanted him dead."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 21, 2009)

"Ali thats not nice wanting someone dead sure he's annoying but still that was kind of harsh!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: But I want the mark gone so I would not havetobe his new vasile. I hate being more powerfull then any one. Wait what happen to Hydeka and Sasuke."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 21, 2009)

"Don't ask me what happened to them I was busy with you and I'm still busy because of you man you keep me busy."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Huh but I and you never see each other any more like weused to soif you want to be with some one eashthen tell me now and i would understand. I love you but you might want some one better."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 21, 2009)

"Ali I want more than anything in the world to be with you and that isn't going to change that I promise.I never go back on my word so you can trust me when I promise you that."
Suruno looks at Ali lovingly and wants more than anything to kiss her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: -Blushing She walks to him and looks at him.- "You are so cute Suruno." -She hugs him and kisses his cheek.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 21, 2009)

"I love you more than anything I want you to remember that if you ever feel you doubt my love for you."
Suruno kisses Ali back.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

Kid smirks and notes, "Well I guess this whole thing does end up getting a somewhat of a happy ending. I'm going back to the Leaf, I just wanted to see you alive with my own eyes."

Kid walks away towards the Leaf


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "But Suruno There is others that love me if you not for get." -She looks down and sighs.- "Why does everyone have to love me. I'm not that prettynd not that lovely." -She crys. She sees Kid then looks at Suruno is scared they well get into a fight over her.-

Sasuke Uchiha: -He sees Ali and the other and thinks "So She join the Akatsuki but why." He walks to them.- "Hi Kid and Suruno why you two with an Akatsuki member." -He acts likehe does not know it is Ali.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 21, 2009)

"Sasuke its Ali thats why we're with her you idiot!"
Suruno can't beilive Sasuke doesn't know its Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "What But her is silver not black. She does not look like some one eash." -He walks up to Ali and sees it is her and he hugs her.- "Ali you ok."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 21, 2009)

Suruno growls when sasuke hugs Ali.Suruno walks by sasuke while whispering to sasuke,"I watching you."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

Sasuke Uchiha: "Suruno why do you want her all to your self."


----------



## EPIC (Apr 21, 2009)

"Because he loves the girl as much as you and I do," Jinchuu says still standing next to Ali. He walks over to Suruno and whips him on his leg with his tail,"Listen, kid, Ali doesn't want us fighting each other over her, so don't act so threateningly or else," he walks back to Ali's side,"Oh, Gamakichi, I'll see you later..."
"Well, alright, see you boss," Gamakichi replies. Jinchuu desummons him, which causes his Sannin Mode to switch off.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

Yukesema Ali: "Jinchuu that frog scared me keep it away from me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

Kid makes it though the Leafs gate. He walks over to the spot he was sleeping in earlier and lays back and relaxes.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 21, 2009)

Jinchuu chuckled and returned to his original human form. He got closer to Ali's face, making sure to gently hold her face close to his, and looked at her with a seductive glare,"You're so cute," he said seductively,"For so long I couldn't see why I loved you so much, but now I think I know..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

Pain: -Appaers.- "Ali you have another mission so come back to the base your dad is helping you on this on it might take a year so get ready." 

Yukesema Ali: "What you have to be jokeing me but god father I." -Pain looks mad.- "Ok Sorry everyone I have to go." -She disappaers.-


----------



## EPIC (Apr 21, 2009)

Jinchuu looks at Pain madly as he appeared, but cooled himself down. Then, suddenly, Ali disappears, she was gone. "A year, huh?" Jinchuu commented,"I'll see you then, Ali..."
After that the scene closes and fades to black and the credits roll

Director: Ali Yukesema

Actors: Ali Yukesema- Pain, Sasuke, Raven, Ali, Orochimaru, and Ali's father
raitoangelic- Jinchuu, Orochimaru
Narurider- Suruno
The Fire Reaper- Kid, Madara(Tobi)
Kate Uchiha- Kimiko
Orangefucker- Dillon
Naruto's Sasuke- Hydeka

(I'm doing this just in case, we ended the RP already)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

OCC: Lol The End please leave in a nice way Bye bye Bye. -waves bye bye.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey I played Madara/Tobi too!!! Lol nice touch. Good job people.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

OCC: Yeah and we forgot about Naruto's Sasuke he is Hydeka. T.T I think he be sad.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh and he forgot the deceased Ryan, DraconianRivers character, but if they don't post you can't blame him for forgetting.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh Yeah I forgot.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol angelic I like the credits idea thats a good ending.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 22, 2009)

OCC: Man I kinda miss this part Ali was so cool and nice T.T


----------



## NarutoSarutobi (May 21, 2009)

Character File

Name: Narutobi Sarutobi

Age: 15

Birthday: 10 June 

Village: Konoha

Clan: Uchiha - foster Sarutobi (Not bloodline)

Family: Konohamaru Sarutobi (foster Father)- Moegi Sarutobi (foster Mother)- Mida Sarutobi (foster Brother)

Jutsu Style: Nin-Jutsu + Sharingan (can use Gen-Jutsu, but rarely needs it)

Blood Type: A

Blood Line: Sharingan

Eye Color: Black

Height:168cm

Weight: 54.1kg

Background: Raised by the seveth Hokage he was a gifted boy who always volunteered to help, he can be very immature but changes when he is needed too. he posses the two tomoe sharingan but is sooooo close to the third he never knew his parents and has a demon inside him but doesn't find out until he fights another jinchuriki, his demon is not a natural demon, it was born into the world through the love of his parent who both had demons. he is one to NEVER give up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 21, 2009)

OCC: This roleplay is closed down it ended.


----------



## Legendary Madara (May 28, 2009)

Name: Sasuke Uchiha

Age: 16

Brithday: July 14th

Village: Hidden Leaf

Clan: Uchiha

Family: Uchiha; Itachi (Deceased), Mikoto (Deceased) Fugaku (Deceased)

Jutsu Style: Katon, and Raiton

Blood Line: Sharingan

Eye Color: Black (normal) Red (sharingan activation)

Background: A ninja that has finally accomplished his life long goal of killing his older brother, Uchiha Itachi. But recently found out that killing him was a mistake and his new goal is to destroy Konoha.


----------



## reji12 (May 29, 2009)

i think ill join this one on monday or after school.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

OCC: This rp is down it ended.


----------



## reji12 (May 29, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name: reji koraitsu
Age: 16

Birthday: january12

Village: none

Clan:koraitsu clan(litteraly english chain reaction) 

Family: none just has his rouge squad

Jutsu Style: elemental summonings-elemental long range -elemental close range

Blood Type: ?

Blood Line: koraitsu  means blood chain reaction ...his blood iss the blood from one big ninja war that were remaining to savve his life they gave it to him ..so he constantly has chain reactions in his blood creating new techneques and sometimes ones that are already made.

Eye Color: alwayz changes

Height: 5.8 feet

Weight: not measured

Background  one day their was a big ninja war and he was surverely injusred he was a little boy  so to save his life they gave him blood that they found on the ground and other places...they did not no that it would affect his body in such a way....2 months later his family died when their village waz atacked he was so scared that his kekegenkai activated ..he created a giant lion out of toxic smoke and the lion killed everyone ...after that he took off..he met a few other outcasts like his friend rage ...he gets very angry and his normal strength increases by ten fold his speeed to.......another gy he met waz named ronin he was a master of the blade and had the ability to summon the gates of hell and release terrible beasts....some of the females he met waz this one gilr named kikyo who was exceptional at healing and she waz known to be a genius at making traps and battle strategies.......the last guy was nemed nate ppl in his village said he fell from mother nature...he was exceptional at elemental style justu and wood base his nickname waz geo... he caried around a gord with water in it because it was said that he had a mix of two newly discovered bijuuu one was a dog and the other waz a gorrilla...they formed when ever he kills the soul of 100 people that were innocent yet skilled at the ninja arts and when he killed 1000 evil people skilled at ninja art he imprisened their soul into the gourd and used theeir power for his own he dropped flesh from a gorrilla and a baby puppy in the gourd so the bad mix of chacra could consume them and gain a terribly strong evil spirit....so they travelled the world destroying villages and killing people untile they went under disguise in orochimarus layer to kill people....and escaped .....then to travel the world gaining more and more power


----------



## reji12 (May 29, 2009)

nate kills another innocent bystandered


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 29, 2009)

Guys, this RP has ended. Creating characters in this RP is pointless. Try Naruto: Keeper of Life and Death.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

OCC: Thanks Fire. i know this rp is ended but no People post in here when It is not going on any more.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jun 21, 2009)

(This roleplay needs me with my fan character Katako Uzumaki).


----------



## Narurider (Jun 21, 2009)

Antony look at the other posts this RP is done!


----------

